# Mia moglie ed il suo amico che frequentava casa nostra...



## Lerino (5 Maggio 2021)

Buonasera,
mi rivolgo specialmente alle donne di questo forum per un consiglio.
Circa 4 mesi fa, mia moglie e mia suocera, mi hanno presentato una persona, un uomo di 51 anni che lavora vicino al negozio di mia moglie, nel tempo questa persona veniva spesso da mia suocera che vive sopra di noi con scuse strane. Ha voluto organizzare diverse cene e alla fine abbiamo instaurato un rapporto di confidenza con questo uomo, mi ha chiesto aiuto per portare sua moglie su al nord per fargli aprire un suo negozio di abbigliamento, lui lavora qui da anni e va in su ed in giù una volta ogni due settimane. Qualcosa non mi tornava, notavo che mia moglie e lui erano particolarmente in imbarazzo alla mia presenza. Una sera, sono andato a farmi una doccia e quando sono uscito mia moglie non c'era più, era da mia suocera e c'era anche questo uomo, è tornata dopo circa 1 ora dimenticandosi anche che bisognava preparare la cena per noi e per le nostre figlie. Tutta questa situazione ha scaturito imbarazzo e dubbi anche a una delle mie figlie di 16 anni. Una delle due, si è confidata con me, dicendomi che non aveva piacere della presenza, quasi settimanale, di questo estraneo nella nostra vita, si era accorta anche lei che qualcosa non tornava, al negozio della mamma c'era spesso questo personaggio ed in casa ci veniva spesso. Un giorno mi chiama mia suocera per dirmi che aveva invitato nuovamente a cena questa persona, cena dove presenziavamo tutti. Ne parlo con mia moglie,  dicendo che avrei preferito evitare, visto la situazione del covid, di fare questa cena, per lei non era un problema perchè il personaggio si era vaccinato e che non si rischiava nessun pericolo.... maaaaa, calcolate che abbiamo smesso da gennaio di fargli fare uno sport che sarebbe stato consentito, per evitare qualsiasi problema, in primis per mia suocera e poi per il fatto di essere lei un autonoma e dover poi chiudere l'attività. A questo punto, mia figlia ha voluto ribadire, non davanti a me, che non aveva piacere di cenare con questo uomo, sia perchè non capiva questa amicizia, sia per la situazione del covid. La risposta della mamma è stata piuttosto brutale, ha detto che non c'erano problemi, la soluzione era quella di andare solo lei da mia suocera ed io e le mie figlie si sarebbe cenato da soli in casa nostra. Non volevo credere a quello che stava succedendo, considerando che il rapporto con mia moglie, sia a livello sessuale che non era al top, forse come non mai in tanti anni ( entrambi abbiamo 37 anni e stiamo insieme da quando abbiamo 17 anni) Dovevo aprire gli occhi e controllare cosa stava succedendo. Premetto che non ho mai controllato il cellulare di mia moglie, ma un giorno, ricordandomi che il suo numero era intestato a me, ho scaricato l'app della compagnia telefonica per vedere le chiamate effettuate, li mi è crollato il mondo addosso, i dubbi che avevo sono diventati realtà, ho scoperto che c'erano chiamate constanti tutti i giorno per due ore e mezzo circa, sms inviati fino a tarda notte...... Ho preso di petto la situazione ed ho chiamato il nostro "amico" facendogli credere che avevo letto i messaggi e avevo visto tutte le chiamate quotidiane, dopo pochi minuti, il grande Uomo è crollato ed ha incominciato a chiedermi scusa, che gli dispiaceva dell'accaduto, gli ho chiesto un confronto a di persona ma non ha avuto lo stesso coraggio che aveva dimostrato nei mesi trascorsi nel venirmi in casa e farmi l'amico di turno..... Ho cosi deciso di inviargli un messaggio per invitarlo a non provarsi a ricontattare mia moglie e di stare alla larga dalla sua attività e nel mettere a conoscenza sua moglie di quanto era successo e di quanto poteva succedere.... Mi è crollato il mondo addosso, perchè un tradimento può anche capitare, anche se non lo condivido, io per primo mi sono legato anni fa ad un altra donna, ma ho messo a conoscenza mia moglie perchè non sono in grado di mentire e ci siamo allontanati per un paio di mesi. Poi abbiamo riiniziato un nuovo percorso e dopo un anno, ho scoperto che si frequentava con un altro uomo, lei dice che era solo amicizia.... Sorvoliamo questo episodio, perché il punto principale per cui vi chiedo un consiglio è di capire come si può superare superare una cattiveria simile, cioè quella di portarmi questa persona in casa mia, cercare in tutti i modi di farmelo diventare un amico e di farlo conoscere alle miei figlie, ripeto, il tradimento ci può anche stare, ma arrivare a cosi tanto è da persone cattive.... Non credo che riuscirò mai a superare questa situazione, sto pensando a me, che sono ancora giovane, per fortuna anche una persona piacente e penso che per quanto sono buono, merito molto di più... Dimenticavo, il negozio l'ho aperto io con i miei sacrifici, fisici ed economici, faccio doppio lavoro da tre anni, lavoro tutti i giorni almeno 14 ore per dargli una mano al negozio.... Lei ora piange e capisce di aver sbagliato, ma non ci credo più, non riesco a dimenticare, ma non il tradimento, perchè le prove non c'è l'ho e forse ho interrotto in tempo questa relazione, ma la cattiveria di farmi diventare amico e mettere nel mezzo anche le figlie senza un minimo di pudore.... Secondo voi è giusto subire cosi tanto e cercare di passarci sopra? Abbiamo fissato un appuntamento, su sua richiesta da una psicanalista di coppia, ma il problema è suo e non della coppia...Grazie a chiunque mi sia di supporto.


----------



## perplesso (5 Maggio 2021)

non sono una delle donne del forum, però direi che più che un analista vi serve un avvocato per arrivare ad una consensuale.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2021)

Lerino sei comprensibilmente ferito e confuso e metti insieme tutto.
Ti pongo una domanda: perché chiedi se è giusto perdonare, raccontando le tue mancanze, e individuando le aggravanti? 
Si va avanti in un matrimonio se lo si sente possibile, non perché è giusto.


----------



## Lerino (5 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lerino sei comprensibilmente ferito e confuso e metti insieme tutto.
> Ti pongo una domanda: perché chiedi se è giusto perdonare, raccontando le tue mancanze, e individuando le aggravanti?
> Si va avanti in un matrimonio se lo si sente possibile, non perché è giusto.


si è vero, si va avanti se lo si sente possibile, ma se rifletto, come ho fatto fino ad oggi, le cose andavano bene ed è stata fatta questa cattiverie, cosa mi avrebbe fatto se invece le cose tra noi non andavano?


----------



## Lerino (5 Maggio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> non sono una delle donne del forum, però direi che più che un analista vi serve un avvocato per arrivare ad una consensuale.


diciamo che per arrivare ad un percorso pacifico ed arrivare ad un consensuale è necessario un percorso del genere, perchè in un momento come questo viaggio sul filo del rasoio, non vorrei aprire una guerra dove a rimetterci siamo tutti, sia noi due che le ragazze.


----------



## perplesso (5 Maggio 2021)

Lerino ha detto:


> diciamo che per arrivare ad un percorso pacifico ed arrivare ad un consensuale è necessario un percorso del genere, perchè in un momento come questo viaggio sul filo del rasoio, non vorrei aprire una guerra dove a rimetterci siamo tutti, sia noi due che le ragazze.


vedi tu.  a me pare che ci sia poco da analizzare.   arrivare a portarti a casa l'amante e pretendere che gli diventi pure amico non è sadismo.  è che proprio gliene fotte più sega.


----------



## patroclo (5 Maggio 2021)

Sono stato un traditore più che un tradito e quindi forse dovrei essere più tollerante e possibilista riguardo i tradimenti subiti....ma no, non ce la faccio!
Quando leggo storie così rimango interdetto, mi censuro e quoto @perplesso


----------



## Lerino (5 Maggio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> vedi tu.  a me pare che ci sia poco da analizzare.   arrivare a portarti a casa l'amante e pretendere che gli diventi pure amico non è sadismo.  è che proprio gliene fotte più sega.


esatto, mi chiedo cosa ha da piangere e perchè mi si avvicina? quando sono il primo a dire finiamola qui, in un modo pacifico ed ognuno faccia la sua strada... forse quell'altro gli ha dato un 2 di picche?


----------



## perplesso (5 Maggio 2021)

Lerino ha detto:


> esatto, mi chiedo cosa ha da piangere e perchè mi si avvicina? quando sono il primo a dire finiamola qui, in un modo pacifico ed ognuno faccia la sua strada... forse quell'altro gli ha dato un 2 di picche?


chiediglielo.   probabile che il tipo, visto il casino, si sia tirato indietro.


----------



## Lerino (5 Maggio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> chiediglielo.   probabile che il tipo, visto il casino, si sia tirato indietro.


si e lei mi risponde?? dai dai :=) preferisco non farmi ulteriormente del male e cercare di voltare pagina, forse è meglio


----------



## Lostris (5 Maggio 2021)

Lerino ha detto:


> si è vero, si va avanti se lo si sente possibile, ma se rifletto, come ho fatto fino ad oggi, le cose andavano bene ed è stata fatta questa cattiverie, cosa mi avrebbe fatto se invece le cose tra noi non andavano?


Lo trovo davvero un comportamento meschino e imperdonabile. Mi spiace molto...

Non credo possa restare, in una situazione del genere, qualcosa di autentico che puoi pensare di voler salvare della vostra coppia.


----------



## Ulisse (5 Maggio 2021)

Lerino ha detto:


> si e lei mi risponde?? dai dai :=) preferisco non farmi ulteriormente del male e cercare di voltare pagina, forse è meglio


cosa intendi per voltare pagina?
separarsi o cercare di continuare?
chiedo perchè nel secondo caso, credo vada chiarito tutto ed il più possibile.
Ripartire e costruire di nuovo un rapporto necessita, come base di partenza, della completa trasparenza ed onestà.
Scoprire poi, successivamente, altri dettagli credo sia come minimo destabilizzante nei confronti del percorso che si è deciso di intraprendere.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2021)

Lerino ha detto:


> si è vero, si va avanti se lo si sente possibile, ma se rifletto, come ho fatto fino ad oggi, le cose andavano bene ed è stata fatta questa cattiverie, cosa mi avrebbe fatto se invece le cose tra noi non andavano?


Intendiamoci, non sto sminuendo, ma è quello che sentono tutti i traditi.
Ti porto avanti... il disagio maggiore è la dissonanza cognitiva, lo scarto tra il quadro che si aveva di sé nella relazione e della propria vita e la realtà che si scopre.
Da allora penso spesso che quando pensiamo a una persona a cui siamo legati e che non è con noi, la collochiamo sempre in relazione e in un contesto comune. Invece gli altri esistono indipendentemente da loro. E per noi è lo stesso.
Se pensi a come tu stesso sei estraneo alla tua famiglia quando non sei con loro, lasciando stare tradimento o colpe, senti che tu sei tutto intero anche quando sei altrove. 
Questo mi ha aiutato.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Maggio 2021)

Ciao @Lerino benvenuto

Io non ho capito bene il ruolo di tua suocera

È stata anche lei stupita e profondamente colpita per essere stata inconsapevolmente usata dalla figlia? (Brutto tegame che non sei altro, mi avevi detto che era un vostro amico, e invece...)

Oppure era complice della figlia? (Brava! era ora tu ti svegliassi e tu ti rendessi conto del pagliaccio di marito che hai sposato, fai bene a farti trombare da questo bell'omo)


----------



## Martes (5 Maggio 2021)

Lerino ha detto:


> Dimenticavo, il negozio l'ho aperto io con i miei sacrifici, fisici ed economici, faccio doppio lavoro da tre anni, lavoro tutti i giorni almeno 14 ore per dargli una mano al negozio.... Lei ora piange e capisce di aver sbagliato, ma non ci credo più, non riesco a dimenticare, ma non il tradimento, perchè le prove non c'è l'ho e forse ho interrotto in tempo questa relazione, ma la cattiveria di farmi diventare amico e mettere nel mezzo anche le figlie senza un minimo di pudore.... Secondo voi è giusto subire cosi tanto e cercare di passarci sopra? Abbiamo fissato un appuntamento, su sua richiesta da una psicanalista di coppia, ma il problema è suo e non della coppia...Grazie a chiunque mi sia di supporto.


 sei parente di @tommy61?



Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non ho capito bene il ruolo di tua suocera


 idem. A che pro teneva bordone ai due?


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Maggio 2021)

Ma solo io vedo un uomo che ha avuto un 'altra donna, ha confessato tutto alla moglie per lavarsi la coscienza
Da li in avanti ci sono Stati una serie di intoppi. 
Credo che tua moglie si voglia vendicare. 
Ti dovresti chiedere se tua moglie ti ha perdonato.


----------



## perplesso (5 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma solo io vedo un uomo che ha avuto un 'altra donna, ha confessato tutto alla moglie per lavarsi la coscienza
> Da li in avanti ci sono Stati una serie di intoppi.
> Credo che tua moglie si voglia vendicare.
> Ti dovresti chiedere se tua moglie ti ha perdonato.


anche per questo ho scritto che invece dell'analista serve l'avvocato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Maggio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche per questo ho scritto che invece dell'analista serve l'avvocato.


 però non si era capito che ti riferivi anche a questo. 
Direi che è una coppia scoppiata da tempo. Soffermarsi sul cattivo gusto del far accettare l'amico è il minore dei mali.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Maggio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ciao @Lerino benvenuto
> 
> Io non ho capito bene il ruolo di tua suocera
> 
> ...


La suocera avrà pensato che se lo meritava (un paio di corna) , il bell'omo


----------



## perplesso (5 Maggio 2021)

lo definirei come la dimostrazione più fragorosa che qui c'è nulla da salvare.  intendo il portarsi l'amico a casa.

semmai se c'è qualcuno cui si dovrebbe pensare, per come sta vivendo la situazione, è la figlia.  o i figli, che non mi ricordo se sono 1 o 2.  chè non dev'essere stato facile vedere ste scene


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Maggio 2021)

Lei avrà perso la testa per questo tizio.


----------



## alberto15 (6 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma solo io vedo un uomo che ha avuto un 'altra donna, ha confessato tutto alla moglie per lavarsi la coscienza
> Da li in avanti ci sono Stati una serie di intoppi.
> Credo che tua moglie si voglia vendicare.
> Ti dovresti chiedere se tua moglie ti ha perdonato.


Da li in poi si e' spezzato l'incantesimo


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Maggio 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Da li in poi si e' spezzato l'incantesimo


E sì, ma a quanto scrive il nostro amico, pare lui non c'entri in tutto questo.


----------



## alberto15 (6 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E sì, ma a quanto scrive il nostro amico, pare lui non c'entri in tutto questo.


Si vede che i ragionamenti per lui non sono paritetici ma e' stato anche detto


----------



## Lerino (6 Maggio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Lo trovo davvero un comportamento meschino e imperdonabile. Mi spiace molto...
> 
> Non credo possa restare, in una situazione del genere, qualcosa di autentico che puoi pensare di voler salvare della vostra coppia.


ieri abbiamo fatto questa prima seduta in terapia di coppia.... vediamo, sono troppo buono.


----------



## Lerino (6 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La suocera avrà pensato che se lo meritava (un paio di corna) , il bell'omo


no, la sua risposta è stata che secondo lei, essendo una donna sola, è che andava li per lei.... cose da pazzi signori...


----------



## Lostris (6 Maggio 2021)

Lerino ha detto:


> ieri abbiamo fatto questa prima seduta in terapia di coppia.... vediamo, sono troppo buono.


Non ho mai creduto al “troppo buono”.

Stai facendo quello che credi ti possa far stare meglio (o meno peggio).
Che è la spinta di tutti.

Non sempre è la cosa “giusta”, che se vuoi è il male minore.. più che altro tante volte il problema è che non si è in grado di capire quello che si vuole davvero/è meglio per noi.

Auguri.


----------



## Lerino (6 Maggio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> sei parente di @tommy61?
> 
> idem. A che pro teneva bordone ai due?


questo non l'ho capito nemmeno io, so solo che una volta scoperto tutto, ha solo pianto dal dispiacere.... una mamma conosce bene la figlia e di certi comportamenti non può non accorgersene.


----------



## alberto15 (6 Maggio 2021)

Neppure io


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Maggio 2021)

Lerino ha detto:


> no, la sua risposta è stata che secondo lei, essendo una donna sola, è che andava li per lei.... cose da pazzi signori...


eccerto cosa vuoi che ti dicesse, che te lo meritavi. Suvvia!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Maggio 2021)

Lerino ha detto:


> ieri abbiamo fatto questa prima seduta in terapia di coppia.... vediamo, sono troppo buono.


sai che ti prenderei a bastonate, tanto per farti sentire più martire


----------



## Lara3 (6 Maggio 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Mia suocera quando e' stata informata da me sul tradimento di mia moglie (cioe' sua figlia) non ha pianto e nemmeno il suocero. Saranno insensibili? Tendevano a minimizzare "ma no dai non sara' un tradimento" "ma sei sicuro?" (c'erano le foto di mia moglie nuda su un sito di scambisti.....)  mah


Scusa, ho scritto pensando di rispondere a Lerino. 
Capisco: era il primo tradimento nel vostro matrimonio; mi dispiace, ma spesso neanche il traditore stesso prova empatia per la sofferenza causata al coniuge, quindi figurati i genitori del traditore.
Spero che tu stia meglio adesso.


----------



## alberto15 (6 Maggio 2021)

Lerino ha detto:


> no, la sua risposta è stata che secondo lei, essendo una donna sola, è che andava li per lei.... cose da pazzi signori...


esatto


----------



## Lara3 (6 Maggio 2021)

Lerino ha detto:


> no, la sua risposta è stata che secondo lei, essendo una donna sola, è che andava li per lei.... cose da pazzi signori...


Guarda, quando tu hai tradito tua moglie, sicuramente lei l’avrà raccontato a sua madre.
Probabilmente l’avrà coperta per questo. 
Sei sicuro che la moglie ha perdonato il tuo tradimento ?


----------



## Lerino (6 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Guarda, quando tu hai tradito tua moglie, sicuramente lei l’avrà raccontato a sua madre.
> Probabilmente l’avrà coperta per questo.
> Sei sicuro che la moglie ha perdonato il tuo tradimento ?


Probabilmente è questo il problema, ma a cattiveria è stata troppo grossa.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sai che ti prenderei a bastonate, tanto per farti sentire più martire


grazie, ma non sono cosi sadico 



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> eccerto cosa vuoi che ti dicesse, che te lo meritavi. Suvvia!!


scusami Ginevra, ma pretendere un minimo di lealtà dopo quanto ho fatto e dato è chiedere troppo? stai a vedere sono io la persona sbagliata...


----------



## Lara3 (6 Maggio 2021)

Lerino ha detto:


> Probabilmente è questo il problema, ma a cattiveria è stata troppo grossa.
> 
> 
> grazie, ma non sono cosi sadico
> ...


Sai quale è la prima domanda che si fa un tradito quando gli capita l’occasione di tradire ?
«  Ma chi me lo fa fare di essere fedele dopo essere stato/a tradito/a ? »
Anzi non credo proprio che perda più il tempo a farsi domande stupide.
Certo, mi riferisco a quel tipo di tradimenti tosti in cui la fiducia è andata persa completamente.
Però anche nei casi in cui sembra che abbia perdonato e che si voglia ricostruire, sotto sotto ci si chiede comunque... « ma perché io mi devo privare di qualcosa che mi rende felice visto che l’altro ha pensato solo a se stesso fregandosene di me ? »
La lealtà e la fedeltà viaggiano in entrambi i sensi; non si possono pretendere se non sono state date.


----------



## Lerino (6 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sai quale è la prima domanda che si fa un tradito quando gli capita l’occasione di tradire ?
> «  Ma chi me lo fa fare di essere fedele dopo essere stato/a tradito/a ? »
> Anzi non credo proprio che perda più il tempo a farsi domande stupide.
> Certo, mi riferisco a quel tipo di tradimenti tosti in cui la fiducia è andata persa completamente.
> ...


detta cosi posso anche pensarla come te, ma dopo il mio tradimento c'è stato un altro suo e poi questo.... direi che, come si dice nelle partite di calcio, passa in vantaggio la squadra ROSA, non è una gara, due persone possono anche lasciarsi e farsi i cavoli sua, basta dirlo ed uno si adegua.....


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2021)

Lerino ha detto:


> detta cosi posso anche pensarla come te, ma dopo il mio tradimento c'è stato un altro suo e poi questo.... direi che, come si dice nelle partite di calcio, passa in vantaggio la squadra ROSA, non è una gara, due persone possono anche lasciarsi e farsi i cavoli sua, basta dirlo ed uno si adegua.....


Sei eccessivamente egocentrico.
Traduci tutto in una partita a punti e lei ha più colpe.
Ma se entrambi non vedono l’ora di avere altre relazioni, non è che la loro relazione non funziona?


----------



## Lara3 (6 Maggio 2021)

Lerino ha detto:


> detta cosi posso anche pensarla come te, ma dopo il mio tradimento c'è stato un altro suo e poi questo.... direi che, come si dice nelle partite di calcio, passa in vantaggio la squadra ROSA, non è una gara, due persone possono anche lasciarsi e farsi i cavoli sua, basta dirlo ed uno si adegua.....


Su questo sono d’accordo con te. Parlate e chiaritevi. E poi prendete le decisioni più opportune.


----------



## Foglia (6 Maggio 2021)

Lerino ha detto:


> detta cosi posso anche pensarla come te, ma dopo il mio tradimento c'è stato un altro suo e poi questo.... direi che, come si dice nelle partite di calcio, passa in vantaggio la squadra ROSA, non è una gara, due persone possono anche lasciarsi e farsi i cavoli sua, basta dirlo ed uno si adegua.....


Quando si scopre un tradimento credo che è come se si rompesse qualcosa. E in tanti subentra solo il disincanto. Ognuno si fa i propri conti, e molto spesso quei conti rispondono alla domanda di come si faccia a vivere il meglio possibile. È altrettanto spesso la risposta è farsi i cazzi propri mantenendo "la facciata" 

Non è una gara, è proprio disincanto. Più o meno generato da quella rottura. Rotto un certo equilibrio, un patto, non lo si riaggiusta quasi mai più. Lei avrà valutato conveniente non separarsi, ma ovviamente siete in due a dover valutare. La modalità con cui ti ha tradito in effetti è brutta, comunque. E strana, visto che dici che il loro stesso disagio quando stavano davanti a te era tangibile. A che pro portarlo in casa?


----------



## oriente70 (6 Maggio 2021)

Si vede che lei ha provato piu gusto a tradire ....


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Maggio 2021)

Lerino ha detto:


> Probabilmente è questo il problema, ma a cattiveria è stata troppo grossa.
> 
> 
> grazie, ma non sono cosi sadico
> ...


Che lealtà vorresti, spiegati


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quando si scopre un tradimento credo che è come se si rompesse qualcosa. E in tanti subentra solo il disincanto. Ognuno si fa i propri conti, e molto spesso quei conti rispondono alla domanda di come si faccia a vivere il meglio possibile. È altrettanto spesso la risposta è farsi i cazzi propri mantenendo "la facciata"
> 
> Non è una gara, è proprio disincanto. Più o meno generato da quella rottura. Rotto un certo equilibrio, un patto, non lo si riaggiusta quasi mai più. Lei avrà valutato conveniente non separarsi, ma ovviamente siete in due a dover valutare. La modalità con cui ti ha tradito in effetti è brutta, comunque. E strana, visto che dici che il loro stesso disagio quando stavano davanti a te era tangibile. A che pro portarlo in casa?


Umiliarlo?


----------



## Lara3 (6 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quando si scopre un tradimento credo che è come se si rompesse qualcosa. E in tanti subentra solo il disincanto. Ognuno si fa i propri conti, e molto spesso quei conti rispondono alla domanda di come si faccia a vivere il meglio possibile. È altrettanto spesso la risposta è farsi i cazzi propri mantenendo "la facciata"
> 
> Non è una gara, è proprio disincanto. Più o meno generato da quella rottura. Rotto un certo equilibrio, un patto, non lo si riaggiusta quasi mai più. Lei avrà valutato conveniente non separarsi, ma ovviamente siete in due a dover valutare. La modalità con cui ti ha tradito in effetti è brutta, comunque. E strana, visto che dici che il loro stesso disagio quando stavano davanti a te era tangibile. A che pro portarlo in casa?


Ecco hai detto meglio di me quello che pensavo.


----------



## Foglia (6 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Umiliarlo?


Può essere, ci ho pensato anch'io. Ma non si spiega il disagio che lui ha percepito comunque in loro (lei e l'amante). Imporre poi la loro presenza alle figlie a me pare vada anche un po' oltre l'umiliazione del marito. Anche lui (l'amante intendo) che si è prestato a un gioco simile, mica mi pare troppo assennato (essendo sposato pure lui). Boh.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Può essere, ci ho pensato anch'io. Ma non si spiega il disagio che lui ha percepito comunque in loro (lei e l'amante). Imporre poi la loro presenza alle figlie a me pare vada anche un po' oltre l'umiliazione del marito. Anche lui (l'amante intendo) che si è prestato a un gioco simile, mica mi pare troppo assennato (essendo sposato pure lui). Boh.


Lei si sarà invaghita e ha perso il controllo, non le interessava più niente di nessuno. 

Lui, l'amante, magari era attratto da questa situazione. Chissà, magari non hanno mai combinato niente, era solo una frequentazione


----------



## perplesso (6 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Può essere, ci ho pensato anch'io. Ma non si spiega il disagio che lui ha percepito comunque in loro (lei e l'amante). Imporre poi la loro presenza alle figlie a me pare vada anche un po' oltre l'umiliazione del marito. Anche lui (l'amante intendo) che si è prestato a un gioco simile, mica mi pare troppo assennato (essendo sposato pure lui). Boh.


bisogna anche vedere come lei ha presentato la situazione sua a casa.   magari questo era convinto che Lerino fosse consenziente


----------



## Lostris (6 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lei si sarà invaghita e ha perso il controllo, non le interessava più niente di nessuno.
> 
> Lui, l'amante, magari era attratto da questa situazione. Chissà, magari non hanno mai combinato niente, era solo una frequentazione


sì... sarà stato sicuramente platonico


----------



## spleen (6 Maggio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> sì... sarà stato sicuramente platonico


Sarebbe rilevante?
Per me non lo sarebbe.


----------



## Lostris (6 Maggio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Sarebbe rilevante?
> Per me non lo sarebbe.


No assolutamente... nella fattispecie no.
Nemmeno mi interesserebbero prove della “consumazione”.

Sono io che sono decisamente fisica e, non contemplando le relazioni platoniche, faccio fatica a pensare ad “amantati” che abbiano questa natura.
Da qui il commento ironico.


----------



## spleen (6 Maggio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> No assolutamente... nella fattispecie no.
> Nemmeno mi interesserebbero prove della “consumazione”.
> 
> Sono io che sono decisamente fisica e, non contemplando le relazioni platoniche, faccio fatica a pensare ad “amantati” che abbiano questa natura.
> *Da qui il commento ironico.*


Ci sta, voglio dire.
Ho riflettuto spesso a cosa mi darebbe più fastidio in un tradimento, ho concluso: la perdita della profondità tra di noi.
Sarebbe esiziale, non rimarrei un minuto in più, finirebbe tutto subito, all' istante.
Vale per me chiaramente, non estendo agli altri.


----------



## andrea53 (6 Maggio 2021)

Lerino ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> mi rivolgo specialmente alle donne di questo forum per un consiglio.
> Circa 4 mesi fa, mia moglie e mia suocera, mi hanno presentato una persona, un uomo di 51 anni che lavora vicino al negozio di mia moglie, nel tempo questa persona veniva spesso da mia suocera che vive sopra di noi con scuse strane. Ha voluto organizzare diverse cene e alla fine abbiamo instaurato un rapporto di confidenza con questo uomo, mi ha chiesto aiuto per portare sua moglie su al nord per fargli aprire un suo negozio di abbigliamento, lui lavora qui da anni e va in su ed in giù una volta ogni due settimane. Qualcosa non mi tornava, notavo che mia moglie e lui erano particolarmente in imbarazzo alla mia presenza. Una sera, sono andato a farmi una doccia e quando sono uscito mia moglie non c'era più, era da mia suocera e c'era anche questo uomo, è tornata dopo circa 1 ora dimenticandosi anche che bisognava preparare la cena per noi e per le nostre figlie. Tutta questa situazione ha scaturito imbarazzo e dubbi anche a una delle mie figlie di 16 anni. Una delle due, si è confidata con me, dicendomi che non aveva piacere della presenza, quasi settimanale, di questo estraneo nella nostra vita, si era accorta anche lei che qualcosa non tornava, al negozio della mamma c'era spesso questo personaggio ed in casa ci veniva spesso. Un giorno mi chiama mia suocera per dirmi che aveva invitato nuovamente a cena questa persona, cena dove presenziavamo tutti. Ne parlo con mia moglie,  dicendo che avrei preferito evitare, visto la situazione del covid, di fare questa cena, per lei non era un problema perchè il personaggio si era vaccinato e che non si rischiava nessun pericolo.... maaaaa, calcolate che abbiamo smesso da gennaio di fargli fare uno sport che sarebbe stato consentito, per evitare qualsiasi problema, in primis per mia suocera e poi per il fatto di essere lei un autonoma e dover poi chiudere l'attività. A questo punto, mia figlia ha voluto ribadire, non davanti a me, che non aveva piacere di cenare con questo uomo, sia perchè non capiva questa amicizia, sia per la situazione del covid. La risposta della mamma è stata piuttosto brutale, ha detto che non c'erano problemi, la soluzione era quella di andare solo lei da mia suocera ed io e le mie figlie si sarebbe cenato da soli in casa nostra. Non volevo credere a quello che stava succedendo, considerando che il rapporto con mia moglie, sia a livello sessuale che non era al top, forse come non mai in tanti anni ( entrambi abbiamo 37 anni e stiamo insieme da quando abbiamo 17 anni) Dovevo aprire gli occhi e controllare cosa stava succedendo. Premetto che non ho mai controllato il cellulare di mia moglie, ma un giorno, ricordandomi che il suo numero era intestato a me, ho scaricato l'app della compagnia telefonica per vedere le chiamate effettuate, li mi è crollato il mondo addosso, i dubbi che avevo sono diventati realtà, ho scoperto che c'erano chiamate constanti tutti i giorno per due ore e mezzo circa, sms inviati fino a tarda notte...... Ho preso di petto la situazione ed ho chiamato il nostro "amico" facendogli credere che avevo letto i messaggi e avevo visto tutte le chiamate quotidiane, dopo pochi minuti, il grande Uomo è crollato ed ha incominciato a chiedermi scusa, che gli dispiaceva dell'accaduto, gli ho chiesto un confronto a di persona ma non ha avuto lo stesso coraggio che aveva dimostrato nei mesi trascorsi nel venirmi in casa e farmi l'amico di turno..... Ho cosi deciso di inviargli un messaggio per invitarlo a non provarsi a ricontattare mia moglie e di stare alla larga dalla sua attività e nel mettere a conoscenza sua moglie di quanto era successo e di quanto poteva succedere.... Mi è crollato il mondo addosso, perchè un tradimento può anche capitare, anche se non lo condivido, io per primo mi sono legato anni fa ad un altra donna, ma ho messo a conoscenza mia moglie perchè non sono in grado di mentire e ci siamo allontanati per un paio di mesi. Poi abbiamo riiniziato un nuovo percorso e dopo un anno, ho scoperto che si frequentava con un altro uomo, lei dice che era solo amicizia.... Sorvoliamo questo episodio, perché il punto principale per cui vi chiedo un consiglio è di capire come si può superare superare una cattiveria simile, cioè quella di portarmi questa persona in casa mia, cercare in tutti i modi di farmelo diventare un amico e di farlo conoscere alle miei figlie, ripeto, il tradimento ci può anche stare, ma arrivare a cosi tanto è da persone cattive.... Non credo che riuscirò mai a superare questa situazione, sto pensando a me, che sono ancora giovane, per fortuna anche una persona piacente e penso che per quanto sono buono, merito molto di più... Dimenticavo, il negozio l'ho aperto io con i miei sacrifici, fisici ed economici, faccio doppio lavoro da tre anni, lavoro tutti i giorni almeno 14 ore per dargli una mano al negozio.... Lei ora piange e capisce di aver sbagliato, ma non ci credo più, non riesco a dimenticare, ma non il tradimento, perchè le prove non c'è l'ho e forse ho interrotto in tempo questa relazione, ma la cattiveria di farmi diventare amico e mettere nel mezzo anche le figlie senza un minimo di pudore.... Secondo voi è giusto subire cosi tanto e cercare di passarci sopra? Abbiamo fissato un appuntamento, su sua richiesta da una psicanalista di coppia, ma il problema è suo e non della coppia...Grazie a chiunque mi sia di supporto.


Di solito non intervengo in questo tipo di discussioni. Ma da padre che, obtorto collo, ha dovuto a suo tempo surrogare anche il ruolo materno, mi sentirei di darti un unico suggerimento: valuta e ascolta le reazioni delle tue figlie, fai tesoro delle loro opinioni, visto che la loro madre non ha saputo risparmiare loro qualcosa che non avrebbero mai immaginato o voluto vedere. Domandati che stima potranno avere di lei queste ragazze, non solo oggi, ma in futuro. Non faccio la morale a nessuno e non ho davvero i titoli per fare il predicatore. Ma se hai una relazione extraconiugale, la decenza minima imporrebbe di evitarne la promiscuità e l'esibizione in famiglia tra suocere e figlie. Oltre i limiti dell'imbarazzo c'è solo il pessimo gusto.


----------



## danny (7 Maggio 2021)

Lerino ha detto:


> esatto, *mi chiedo cosa ha da piangere e perchè mi si avvicina*? quando sono il primo a dire finiamola qui, in un modo pacifico ed ognuno faccia la sua strada... forse quell'altro gli ha dato un 2 di picche?


L'altro non era alternativo a te.
Era qualcosa in più e di diverso.
Di certo non vuole trovarsi ora con molto in meno.
In questi anni ho visto tante donne tradire, e l'amico di famiglia è un classico.
La tua storia mi ricorda quella che ha vissuto una mia amica per qualche anno.
Poiché era uscita con me prima, so cosa desiderava in quel momento.
Dopo anni in cui era stata moglie, mamma ora si sentiva in un momento della vita in cui provava una grande voglia di sentirsi donna, con tutto quello che questo significa (avere qualcuno che ti fa la corte, che ti dà botte di autostima quotidiane, provare le farfalle nello stomaco e fare sesso desiderando l'uomo con cui lo si fa - la differenza tra desiderio e possesso è molto importante). E se questo lo trovi nel papà dell'amica di tuo figlio, quindi in una persona che può entrare in casa senza troppi sospetti, che cosa cambia?
Stiamo parlando di un'altra vita, in pratica.
Ciò non significa che quella con te sia inadeguata. E' un'altra cosa. Non dà le stesse emozioni. non ti fa vivere allo stesso modo.
E' come avere una bella auto affidabile da usare tutti i giorni e provare il desiderio di farsi un giro in pista con una Mc Laren per la botta di adrenalina che solo questa cosa può dare.
Che me ne faccio di una McLaren nel quotidiano? Non ci vado in vacanza, non la uso con la famiglia, non mi porta in ufficio... Però...
Detto questo, se hai tradito e lei lo sa, era un esito inevitabile che tu fossi tradito a tua volta. Hai rotto un patto.
Ora valuta tu, ora che vi conoscete un po' meglio dopo esservi buttati in faccia un po' del vostro egoismo, cosa ti conviene fare.
Distingui la famiglia, quanto conta per te, dalla coppia. E rifletti sugli scenari venturi, che cosa ti aspetti, che cosa vuoi.
Poi decidi, a mente lucida e fredda.



Lerino ha detto:


> scusami Ginevra, ma pretendere un minimo di lealtà dopo quanto ho fatto e dato è chiedere troppo? stai a vedere sono io la persona sbagliata...


Se vi siete traditi entrambi, la lealtà è l'ultima delle cose che si possono pretendere.
Dovete accettare il fatto che entrambi avete desiderato altre persone.
Il come, sinceramente, non fa la differenza.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lei si sarà invaghita e ha perso il controllo, non le interessava più niente di nessuno.
> 
> Lui, l'amante, magari era attratto da questa situazione. *Chissà, magari non hanno mai combinato niente, era solo una frequentazione*


SMS e telefonate lunghe.
Non lo vedo tanto come amico, eh.
Ci vedo un po' di trasporto, anche più di un po'.
E se una donna, una qualsiasi, prova un po', un bel po' di trasporto, di solito scopa, E anche parecchio.


----------



## Vera (7 Maggio 2021)

Lerino ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> mi rivolgo specialmente alle donne di questo forum per un consiglio.
> Circa 4 mesi fa, mia moglie e mia suocera, mi hanno presentato una persona, un uomo di 51 anni che lavora vicino al negozio di mia moglie, nel tempo questa persona veniva spesso da mia suocera che vive sopra di noi con scuse strane. Ha voluto organizzare diverse cene e alla fine abbiamo instaurato un rapporto di confidenza con questo uomo, mi ha chiesto aiuto per portare sua moglie su al nord per fargli aprire un suo negozio di abbigliamento, lui lavora qui da anni e va in su ed in giù una volta ogni due settimane. Qualcosa non mi tornava, notavo che mia moglie e lui erano particolarmente in imbarazzo alla mia presenza. Una sera, sono andato a farmi una doccia e quando sono uscito mia moglie non c'era più, era da mia suocera e c'era anche questo uomo, è tornata dopo circa 1 ora dimenticandosi anche che bisognava preparare la cena per noi e per le nostre figlie. Tutta questa situazione ha scaturito imbarazzo e dubbi anche a una delle mie figlie di 16 anni. Una delle due, si è confidata con me, dicendomi che non aveva piacere della presenza, quasi settimanale, di questo estraneo nella nostra vita, si era accorta anche lei che qualcosa non tornava, al negozio della mamma c'era spesso questo personaggio ed in casa ci veniva spesso. Un giorno mi chiama mia suocera per dirmi che aveva invitato nuovamente a cena questa persona, cena dove presenziavamo tutti. Ne parlo con mia moglie,  dicendo che avrei preferito evitare, visto la situazione del covid, di fare questa cena, per lei non era un problema perchè il personaggio si era vaccinato e che non si rischiava nessun pericolo.... maaaaa, calcolate che abbiamo smesso da gennaio di fargli fare uno sport che sarebbe stato consentito, per evitare qualsiasi problema, in primis per mia suocera e poi per il fatto di essere lei un autonoma e dover poi chiudere l'attività. A questo punto, mia figlia ha voluto ribadire, non davanti a me, che non aveva piacere di cenare con questo uomo, sia perchè non capiva questa amicizia, sia per la situazione del covid. La risposta della mamma è stata piuttosto brutale, ha detto che non c'erano problemi, la soluzione era quella di andare solo lei da mia suocera ed io e le mie figlie si sarebbe cenato da soli in casa nostra. Non volevo credere a quello che stava succedendo, considerando che il rapporto con mia moglie, sia a livello sessuale che non era al top, forse come non mai in tanti anni ( entrambi abbiamo 37 anni e stiamo insieme da quando abbiamo 17 anni) Dovevo aprire gli occhi e controllare cosa stava succedendo. Premetto che non ho mai controllato il cellulare di mia moglie, ma un giorno, ricordandomi che il suo numero era intestato a me, ho scaricato l'app della compagnia telefonica per vedere le chiamate effettuate, li mi è crollato il mondo addosso, i dubbi che avevo sono diventati realtà, ho scoperto che c'erano chiamate constanti tutti i giorno per due ore e mezzo circa, sms inviati fino a tarda notte...... Ho preso di petto la situazione ed ho chiamato il nostro "amico" facendogli credere che avevo letto i messaggi e avevo visto tutte le chiamate quotidiane, dopo pochi minuti, il grande Uomo è crollato ed ha incominciato a chiedermi scusa, che gli dispiaceva dell'accaduto, gli ho chiesto un confronto a di persona ma non ha avuto lo stesso coraggio che aveva dimostrato nei mesi trascorsi nel venirmi in casa e farmi l'amico di turno..... Ho cosi deciso di inviargli un messaggio per invitarlo a non provarsi a ricontattare mia moglie e di stare alla larga dalla sua attività e nel mettere a conoscenza sua moglie di quanto era successo e di quanto poteva succedere.... Mi è crollato il mondo addosso, perchè un tradimento può anche capitare, anche se non lo condivido, io per primo mi sono legato anni fa ad un altra donna, ma ho messo a conoscenza mia moglie perchè non sono in grado di mentire e ci siamo allontanati per un paio di mesi. Poi abbiamo riiniziato un nuovo percorso e dopo un anno, ho scoperto che si frequentava con un altro uomo, lei dice che era solo amicizia.... Sorvoliamo questo episodio, perché il punto principale per cui vi chiedo un consiglio è di capire come si può superare superare una cattiveria simile, cioè quella di portarmi questa persona in casa mia, cercare in tutti i modi di farmelo diventare un amico e di farlo conoscere alle miei figlie, ripeto, il tradimento ci può anche stare, ma arrivare a cosi tanto è da persone cattive.... Non credo che riuscirò mai a superare questa situazione, sto pensando a me, che sono ancora giovane, per fortuna anche una persona piacente e penso che per quanto sono buono, merito molto di più... Dimenticavo, il negozio l'ho aperto io con i miei sacrifici, fisici ed economici, faccio doppio lavoro da tre anni, lavoro tutti i giorni almeno 14 ore per dargli una mano al negozio.... Lei ora piange e capisce di aver sbagliato, ma non ci credo più, non riesco a dimenticare, ma non il tradimento, perchè le prove non c'è l'ho e forse ho interrotto in tempo questa relazione, ma la cattiveria di farmi diventare amico e mettere nel mezzo anche le figlie senza un minimo di pudore.... Secondo voi è giusto subire cosi tanto e cercare di passarci sopra? Abbiamo fissato un appuntamento, su sua richiesta da una psicanalista di coppia, ma il problema è suo e non della coppia...Grazie a chiunque mi sia di supporto.


C'è chi esce a cena o va in vacanza con l'amante  consorti e figli, chi fa cambiare il pannolino del proprio figlio all'amante, chi si scopa l'amante in bagno con le rispettive famiglie in salotto... Niente è assurdo.
Evidentemente era talmente presa che non ha pensato fosse di cattivo gusto coinvolgere la famiglia.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> , chi si scopa l'amante in bagno con le rispettive famiglie in salotto... Niente è assurdo.


Se ti riferisci a me....non me lo sono scopata...e le famiglie non erano in salotto ..
Non avevamo i figli a casa ed erano le 4 del mattino...
E mi sono opposta al suo tentativo di fare sesso nel mio bagno ..
A distanza di anni sono convinta di essermi comportata da irresponsabile....


----------



## Vera (7 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci a me....non me lo sono scopata...e le famiglie non erano in salotto ..
> Non avevamo i figli a casa ed erano le 4 del mattino...
> E mi sono opposta al suo tentativo di fare sesso nel mio bagno ..
> A distanza di anni sono convinta di essermi comportata da irresponsabile....


Perdonami ma la tua storia non me la ricordo nemmeno.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Perdonami ma la tua storia non me la ricordo nemmeno.


Nessun problema...

Purtroppo me la ricordo io ..
Almeno non sono stata l unica...meglio...


----------



## danny (7 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci a me....non me lo sono scopata...e le famiglie non erano in salotto ..
> Non avevamo i figli a casa ed erano le 4 del mattino...
> E mi sono opposta al suo tentativo di fare sesso nel mio bagno ..
> A distanza di anni sono convinta di essermi comportata da irresponsabile....





Vera ha detto:


> *Perdonami ma la tua storia non me la ricordo nemmeno.*





bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Nessun problema...
> 
> Purtroppo me la ricordo io ..
> *Almeno non sono stata l unica...meglio...*



Sono per terra.
(Neanch'io me la ricordavo, mi è venuto in mente solo ora).


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sono per terra.
> (Neanch'io me la ricordavo, mi è venuto in mente solo ora).


Non si ride sulle disgrazie degli altri


----------



## spleen (7 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci a me....non me lo sono scopata...e le famiglie non erano in salotto ..
> Non avevamo i figli a casa ed erano le 4 del mattino...
> E mi sono opposta al suo tentativo di fare sesso nel mio bagno ..
> A distanza di anni sono convinta di essermi comportata da irresponsabile....


Non credo ci sia nessuno che ti considera un mostro per questo. Sbagliare, fare cose che a distanza di tempo si pensano assurde, credo capiti e possa capitare a chiunque.


----------



## danny (7 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non si ride sulle disgrazie degli altri


Mi ha fatto ridere che probabilmente Vera neppure pensava alla tua storia.
Io credo che in effetti tanti aspetti che riteniamo peculiari di un particolare rapporto e anche un po' scandalosi quando vengono raccontati siano poi alla fine più comuni di quel che si creda.


----------



## Lerino (7 Maggio 2021)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Di solito non intervengo in questo tipo di discussioni. Ma da padre che, obtorto collo, ha dovuto a suo tempo surrogare anche il ruolo materno, mi sentirei di darti un unico suggerimento: valuta e ascolta le reazioni delle tue figlie, fai tesoro delle loro opinioni, visto che la loro madre non ha saputo risparmiare loro qualcosa che non avrebbero mai immaginato o voluto vedere. Domandati che stima potranno avere di lei queste ragazze, non solo oggi, ma in futuro. Non faccio la morale a nessuno e non ho davvero i titoli per fare il predicatore. Ma se hai una relazione extraconiugale, la decenza minima imporrebbe di evitarne la promiscuità e l'esibizione in famiglia tra suocere e figlie. Oltre i limiti dell'imbarazzo c'è solo il pessimo gusto.


grazie Andrea


----------



## Vera (7 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Mi ha fatto ridere che probabilmente Vera neppure pensava alla tua storia.
> Io credo che in effetti tanti aspetti che riteniamo peculiari di un particolare rapporto e anche un po' scandalosi quando vengono raccontati siano poi alla fine più comuni di quel che si creda.


Infatti era proprio quello che volevo dire a Lerino.


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci a me....non me lo sono scopata...e le famiglie non erano in salotto ..
> Non avevamo i figli a casa ed erano le 4 del mattino...
> E mi sono opposta al suo tentativo di fare sesso nel mio bagno ..
> A distanza di anni sono convinta di essermi comportata da irresponsabile....


Quindi avresti voluto fartelo nel bagno, ed irresponsabilmente hai rifiutato di farlo.... o intendi il contrario


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Maggio 2021)

Lerino ha detto:


> grazie Andrea



Anche a me capitó che lei tentó di far passare per amico comune, uno che poi le piaceva. 

Oltre a forti (fortissimissimissimi) indizi, e mezze ammissioni, non sono mai andato oltre, e non mi interessa nemmeno. 

È necessaria per mia figlia, come lo sono io, ci strombacchia decentemente, eh, ed a tratti è ancora simpatica, e fa 800 km con un pieno. 


A parte scherzi, guarda per le tue figlie, tanto se entrambi vi siete già traditi, che ti frega? 

Peró lei non deve far vedere alle figlie che il loro padre è  cornuto come un bue, e non deve sminuire la tua figura di padre. 


Io ho lavorato sodo per questo, e adesso lei non si permette piú di farlo (sminuirmi) davanti a mia figlia.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Maggio 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Quindi avresti voluto fartelo nel bagno, ed irresponsabilmente hai rifiutato di farlo.... o intendi il contrario


Ahhh sempre più simpatico....
Sei sempre meglio sai?
Allora per la cronaca...ogni volta che lo vedevo gli avrei lanciato gli slip...
Ma onestamente farlo nel bagno con sotto i rispettivi mi ha bloccato più di una secchiata d acqua!!!
Essere diretti è un conto...irrispettosi in questa maniera un altro...
Per fortuna ormai è fuori dalla mia vita!!!!
Mi ha fatto solo male...
Il più delle volte era ...vorrei ma non posso...
Ma quando voleva lui ci dovevo essere...
Ho capito che così non va bene...
Le relazioni devono essere paritarie...e se uno dei due deve essere sottomesso deve essere una cosa voluta da entrambi .. altrimenti non è per niente bello...
Sono cresciuta...maturata...ho imparato ...cosa potrei volere e cosa no...
Vedi ogni relazione ti arricchisce nel bene e nel male...
Si cresce e si cambia...
Cazz siamo esseri in eterno mutamento...


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ahhh sempre più simpatico....
> Sei sempre meglio sai?
> Allora per la cronaca...ogni volta che lo vedevo gli avrei lanciato gli slip...
> Ma onestamente farlo nel bagno con sotto i rispettivi mi ha bloccato più di una secchiata d acqua!!!
> ...


Ho capito. 


E grazie per i complimenti, lo so che sono sempre piú meglio (assai) ...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2021)

Le mille bolle blu.
Non è che si incrocino solo in presenza.


----------



## Lerino (10 Maggio 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Anche a me capitó che lei tentó di far passare per amico comune, uno che poi le piaceva.
> 
> Oltre a forti (fortissimissimissimi) indizi, e mezze ammissioni, non sono mai andato oltre, e non mi interessa nemmeno.
> 
> ...


grazie Gennaro


----------



## francoff (10 Maggio 2021)

Il vostro rapporto è minato. Non ha senso restare assieme , te lo dice un tradito la cui moglie ha fatto di tutto per ricucire. Non si può, ce la si può fare andare bene , ma la coppia felice , fiduciosa , complice è una altra cosa. Vedi di tutelarti e di tutelare le figlie. Sei molto giovane non buttare via degli anni inutilmente. Fa una verifica dei costi benefici, verifica pratica e materiale , poi decidi.


----------



## JON (11 Maggio 2021)

Lerino ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> mi rivolgo specialmente alle donne di questo forum per un consiglio.
> Circa 4 mesi fa, mia moglie e mia suocera, mi hanno presentato una persona, un uomo di 51 anni che lavora vicino al negozio di mia moglie, nel tempo questa persona veniva spesso da mia suocera che vive sopra di noi con scuse strane. Ha voluto organizzare diverse cene e alla fine abbiamo instaurato un rapporto di confidenza con questo uomo, mi ha chiesto aiuto per portare sua moglie su al nord per fargli aprire un suo negozio di abbigliamento, lui lavora qui da anni e va in su ed in giù una volta ogni due settimane. Qualcosa non mi tornava, notavo che mia moglie e lui erano particolarmente in imbarazzo alla mia presenza. Una sera, sono andato a farmi una doccia e quando sono uscito mia moglie non c'era più, era da mia suocera e c'era anche questo uomo, è tornata dopo circa 1 ora dimenticandosi anche che bisognava preparare la cena per noi e per le nostre figlie. Tutta questa situazione ha scaturito imbarazzo e dubbi anche a una delle mie figlie di 16 anni. Una delle due, si è confidata con me, dicendomi che non aveva piacere della presenza, quasi settimanale, di questo estraneo nella nostra vita, si era accorta anche lei che qualcosa non tornava, al negozio della mamma c'era spesso questo personaggio ed in casa ci veniva spesso. Un giorno mi chiama mia suocera per dirmi che aveva invitato nuovamente a cena questa persona, cena dove presenziavamo tutti. Ne parlo con mia moglie,  dicendo che avrei preferito evitare, visto la situazione del covid, di fare questa cena, per lei non era un problema perchè il personaggio si era vaccinato e che non si rischiava nessun pericolo.... maaaaa, calcolate che abbiamo smesso da gennaio di fargli fare uno sport che sarebbe stato consentito, per evitare qualsiasi problema, in primis per mia suocera e poi per il fatto di essere lei un autonoma e dover poi chiudere l'attività. A questo punto, mia figlia ha voluto ribadire, non davanti a me, che non aveva piacere di cenare con questo uomo, sia perchè non capiva questa amicizia, sia per la situazione del covid. La risposta della mamma è stata piuttosto brutale, ha detto che non c'erano problemi, la soluzione era quella di andare solo lei da mia suocera ed io e le mie figlie si sarebbe cenato da soli in casa nostra. Non volevo credere a quello che stava succedendo, considerando che il rapporto con mia moglie, sia a livello sessuale che non era al top, forse come non mai in tanti anni ( entrambi abbiamo 37 anni e stiamo insieme da quando abbiamo 17 anni) Dovevo aprire gli occhi e controllare cosa stava succedendo. Premetto che non ho mai controllato il cellulare di mia moglie, ma un giorno, ricordandomi che il suo numero era intestato a me, ho scaricato l'app della compagnia telefonica per vedere le chiamate effettuate, li mi è crollato il mondo addosso, i dubbi che avevo sono diventati realtà, ho scoperto che c'erano chiamate constanti tutti i giorno per due ore e mezzo circa, sms inviati fino a tarda notte...... Ho preso di petto la situazione ed ho chiamato il nostro "amico" facendogli credere che avevo letto i messaggi e avevo visto tutte le chiamate quotidiane, dopo pochi minuti, il grande Uomo è crollato ed ha incominciato a chiedermi scusa, che gli dispiaceva dell'accaduto, gli ho chiesto un confronto a di persona ma non ha avuto lo stesso coraggio che aveva dimostrato nei mesi trascorsi nel venirmi in casa e farmi l'amico di turno..... Ho cosi deciso di inviargli un messaggio per invitarlo a non provarsi a ricontattare mia moglie e di stare alla larga dalla sua attività e nel mettere a conoscenza sua moglie di quanto era successo e di quanto poteva succedere.... Mi è crollato il mondo addosso, perchè un tradimento può anche capitare, anche se non lo condivido, io per primo mi sono legato anni fa ad un altra donna, ma ho messo a conoscenza mia moglie perchè non sono in grado di mentire e ci siamo allontanati per un paio di mesi. Poi abbiamo riiniziato un nuovo percorso e dopo un anno, ho scoperto che si frequentava con un altro uomo, lei dice che era solo amicizia.... Sorvoliamo questo episodio, perché il punto principale per cui vi chiedo un consiglio è di capire come si può superare superare una cattiveria simile, cioè quella di portarmi questa persona in casa mia, cercare in tutti i modi di farmelo diventare un amico e di farlo conoscere alle miei figlie, ripeto, il tradimento ci può anche stare, ma arrivare a cosi tanto è da persone cattive.... Non credo che riuscirò mai a superare questa situazione, sto pensando a me, che sono ancora giovane, per fortuna anche una persona piacente e penso che per quanto sono buono, merito molto di più... Dimenticavo, il negozio l'ho aperto io con i miei sacrifici, fisici ed economici, faccio doppio lavoro da tre anni, lavoro tutti i giorni almeno 14 ore per dargli una mano al negozio.... Lei ora piange e capisce di aver sbagliato, ma non ci credo più, non riesco a dimenticare, ma non il tradimento, perchè le prove non c'è l'ho e forse ho interrotto in tempo questa relazione, ma la cattiveria di farmi diventare amico e mettere nel mezzo anche le figlie senza un minimo di pudore.... Secondo voi è giusto subire cosi tanto e cercare di passarci sopra? Abbiamo fissato un appuntamento, su sua richiesta da una psicanalista di coppia, ma il problema è suo e non della coppia...Grazie a chiunque mi sia di supporto.


Eravate già avvezzi, per dire, al tradimento. Qui si è superato un limite che a te, ma sta tranquillo che date le condizioni si potrebbe dire per chiunque, risulta essere intollerabile e quindi imperdonabile.
Comunque l'eccitazione indotta da una relazione extra spesso porta a comportamenti incoscienti, di una superficialità che purtroppo è evidente solo a chi osserva dall'esterno. Quindi qui più che di tradimento il problema diviene di frustrazione che scaturisce da un comportamento troppo estraneo alla propria capacità di comprensione.

A questo punto tua moglie potrebbe rinsavire e magari col tempo tu stesso potresti riuscire a tollerare meglio la storia, oppure potrebbe essere recidiva. Che sia giusto o meno farti calare questo rospo dipende da te e da un complesso di questioni che solo tu puoi valutare.
Ma è anche vero che hai 37 anni, puoi ancora tutto.


----------



## alberto15 (11 Maggio 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Il vostro rapporto è minato. Non ha senso restare assieme , te lo dice un tradito la cui moglie ha fatto di tutto per ricucire. Non si può, ce la si può fare andare bene , ma la coppia felice , fiduciosa , complice è una altra cosa. Vedi di tutelarti e di tutelare le figlie. Sei molto giovane non buttare via degli anni inutilmente. Fa una verifica dei costi benefici, verifica pratica e materiale , poi decidi.


io dico la cosa opposta avendo vissuto la stessa situazione. Beh non proprio con l'amante in casa. Questo per dire che le sensibilita' sono diverse. Cio' che per alcuni e' insopportabile , per altri e' superabile. Quindi non c'e' una regola fissa.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Maggio 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> io dico la cosa opposta avendo vissuto la stessa situazione. Beh non proprio con l'amante in casa. Questo per dire che le sensibilita' sono diverse. Cio' che per alcuni e' insopportabile , per altri e' superabile. Quindi non c'e' una regola fissa.


Tu adesso hai fiducia in tua moglie ? Lei come si comporta con te ? Affettuosa, fredda o altro ?


----------



## Lerino (12 Maggio 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Eravate già avvezzi, per dire, al tradimento. Qui si è superato un limite che a te, ma sta tranquillo che date le condizioni si potrebbe dire per chiunque, risulta essere intollerabile e quindi imperdonabile.
> Comunque l'eccitazione indotta da una relazione extra spesso porta a comportamenti incoscienti, di una superficialità che purtroppo è evidente solo a chi osserva dall'esterno. Quindi qui più che di tradimento il problema diviene di frustrazione che scaturisce da un comportamento troppo estraneo alla propria capacità di comprensione.
> 
> A questo punto tua moglie potrebbe rinsavire e magari col tempo tu stesso potresti riuscire a tollerare meglio la storia, oppure potrebbe essere recidiva. Che sia giusto o meno farti calare questo rospo dipende da te e da un complesso di questioni che solo tu puoi valutare.
> Ma è anche vero che hai 37 anni, puoi ancora tutto.


E' tutto vero JON, la cosa difficile da buttare giù è il coinvolgimento della famiglia, delle mie figlie, questo è un rospo che si butta giù male.... però credo che solo il tempo possa darmi delle indicazioni, già ora, a distanza di settimane, riesco a ragionare con più lucidità e quando sarà tutto chiaro per me, si prenderanno le decisioni del caso. A 37 anni, una vita ci si può rifare ed avere accanto una donna che ti rende felice e ti fa vivere tranquillo. Grazie della tua risposta.


----------



## Lerino (12 Maggio 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Il vostro rapporto è minato. Non ha senso restare assieme , te lo dice un tradito la cui moglie ha fatto di tutto per ricucire. Non si può, ce la si può fare andare bene , ma la coppia felice , fiduciosa , complice è una altra cosa. Vedi di tutelarti e di tutelare le figlie. Sei molto giovane non buttare via degli anni inutilmente. Fa una verifica dei costi benefici, verifica pratica e materiale , poi decidi.


Esatto francoff, è quello che sto facendo, dopo le figlie, si deve pensare anche al DIO DENARO.....


----------



## perplesso (12 Maggio 2021)

insomma ti separi?


----------



## Lerino (12 Maggio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> insomma ti separi?


chi lo sa.....


----------



## Ulisse (12 Maggio 2021)

Lerino ha detto:


> chi lo sa.....


credo perplesso voglia dire se è quella la tua intenzione al momento.
Che poi vada in porto o meno è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## perplesso (12 Maggio 2021)

Lerino ha detto:


> chi lo sa.....


...e se non lo sai tu, quell'uomo.....chi dovrebbe saperlo?


----------



## Lerino (13 Maggio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> credo perplesso voglia dire se è quella la tua intenzione al momento.
> Che poi vada in porto o meno è un altro paio di maniche.


Sicuramente non buttare tutto al vento... ma conoscendomi non so se sarò in grado.


----------



## Lerino (13 Maggio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> ...e se non lo sai tu, quell'uomo.....chi dovrebbe saperlo?


Sicuramente non buttare tutto al vento... ma conoscendomi non so se sarò in grado.


----------



## perplesso (13 Maggio 2021)

Lerino ha detto:


> Sicuramente non buttare tutto al vento... ma conoscendomi non so se sarò in grado.


citando l'esimio filosofo esistenzialista contemporaneo Homer Jay Simpson, puoi anche scegliere la via del pennarello nel naso.   nessuno può essere costretto a fare l'eroe.  e nessuno può biasimarti se scegli di non esserlo.

però almeno sii consapevole che terresti in piedi un matrimonio di cartapesta


----------



## ologramma (13 Maggio 2021)

Lerino ha detto:


> Sicuramente non buttare tutto al vento... ma conoscendomi non so se sarò in grado.


vedi che  qui casi come il tuo ce ne sono passati molti solo per dirti che il tempo ti dirà cosa fare  , c'è qualcuno che ha provato a ricucire ma non ce l'hanno fatta , chi è rimasto , e chi è ancora titubante . sai perchè te lo dico ?
Quando  le donne vengono scoperte  spesso  non vogliono ammettere che c'è qualcosa che non va  nel loro matrimonio per cui  si dicono pentite , rivorrebbero  la situazione di prima ma non si può   passare  sopra  a cosa è successo  perchè l'uomo vede  cosa lei ha fatto  poi se si riesce a scoprire cosa si scrivevano nel mentre  , li ti cascano le braccia per non dire una latra cosa ? Auguri


----------



## Vera (13 Maggio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedi che  qui casi come il tuo ce ne sono passati molti solo per dirti che il tempo ti dirà cosa fare  , c'è qualcuno che ha provato a ricucire ma non ce l'hanno fatta , chi è rimasto , e chi è ancora titubante . sai perchè te lo dico ?
> Quando  le donne vengono scoperte  spesso  non vogliono ammettere che c'è qualcosa che non va  nel loro matrimonio per cui  si dicono pentite , rivorrebbero  la situazione di prima ma non si può   passare  sopra  a cosa è successo  perchè l'uomo vede  cosa lei ha fatto  poi se si riesce a scoprire cosa si scrivevano nel mentre  , li ti cascano le braccia per non dire una latra cosa ? Auguri


Perché gli uomini, invece, alzano le mani, ammettono lo sbaglio ed accettano le conseguenze?


----------



## Ulisse (13 Maggio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> Quando  le donne vengono scoperte  spesso  non vogliono ammettere che c'è qualcosa che non va  nel loro matrimonio per cui  si dicono pentite , rivorrebbero  la situazione di prima ma non si può   passare  sopra  a cosa è successo  perchè l'uomo vede  cosa lei ha fatto  poi se si riesce a scoprire cosa si scrivevano nel mentre  , li ti cascano le braccia per non dire una latra cosa ? Auguri


dai nn è prerogativa di un particolare genere.


----------



## ologramma (13 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Perché gli uomini, invece, alzano le mani, ammettono lo sbaglio ed accettano le conseguenze?


vera io  dico per me  , mai  ho alzato le mani verso mia moglie , ci arrabbiamo  ma mai per tanto tempo  , però so di uomini che oltre ad alzarle le denigrano con parole  che dire sconce è poco .


----------



## ologramma (13 Maggio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> dai nn è prerogativa di un particolare genere.


ho portato vari esempi , certo il forum non è lo spaccato dell'italia ma se leggi   qui ti rendi conto che per alcune è così , si pentono  dopo scoperte però


----------



## Vera (13 Maggio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> vera io  dico per me  , mai  ho alzato le mani verso mia moglie , ci arrabbiamo  ma mai per tanto tempo  , però so di uomini che oltre ad alzarle le denigrano con parole  che dire sconce è poco .


Il mio "alzano le mani" era inteso come segno di resa.


----------



## Gennaro73 (14 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Il mio "alzano le mani" era inteso come segno di resa.


Fuori tema:

non avevo mai notato che la tua immagine di profilo fosse te(?) con il dito medio! Adesso capisco il tuo atteggiamento. 

Vedevo il blu, e credevo fosse qualcosa di rilassante


----------



## Vera (14 Maggio 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Fuori tema:
> 
> non avevo mai notato che la tua immagine di profilo fosse te(?) con il dito medio! Adesso capisco il tuo atteggiamento.
> 
> Vedevo il blu, e credevo fosse qualcosa di rilassante


Se hai capito ora sono tranquilla, come prima.


----------



## Gennaro73 (18 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Se hai capito ora sono tranquilla, come prima.


Ecco, appunto...


----------



## mistral (30 Maggio 2021)

Mah,a volte senza scomodare Freud,la cattiveria o il sadismo ,la gente è semplicemente cretina .
Ci si  invaghisce e ci si comporta da adolescenti rincoglioniti.
L’amante di mio marito ci teneva a scopare in casa sua ,appena il marito usciva per lavoro e sarebbe stata felice anche di usare “il lettone”.
Mio marito la portava  in ufficio nel cortile di casa per completare sessioni di lavoro quando in casa c’ero io .
Gli preparava il dolce ,il caffè …
Alcuni semplicemente si bevono il cervello e questo fantastico accadimento lo vogliono vivere e condividere in famiglia ,tutti insieme appassionatamente.Così è meno sbagliato ,più puro.
Passata la sbornia si svegliano e battono una culata epica perché si rivedono da sobri e si sentono talmente idioti da voler sprofondare.
Quindi tua moglie non è cattiva,è solo rincretinita e non metto in dubbio che ora si vergogni come non mai.


----------



## Gennaro73 (30 Maggio 2021)

mistral ha detto:


> Mah,a volte senza scomodare Freud,la cattiveria o il sadismo ,la gente è semplicemente cretina .
> Ci si  invaghisce e ci si comporta da adolescenti rincoglioniti.
> L’amante di mio marito ci teneva a scopare in casa sua ,appena il marito usciva per lavoro e sarebbe stata felice anche di usare “il lettone”.
> Mio marito la portava  in ufficio nel cortile di casa per completare sessioni di lavoro quando in casa c’ero io .
> ...


Intendi dire che in qualche modo, portare l'amante in casa propria, fa sentire piú puliti? 


Non è che invece da quel senso di proibito con adrenalina aggiuntiva, perchè non devi farti scoprire?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Intendi dire che in qualche modo, portare l'amante in casa propria, fa sentire piú puliti?
> 
> 
> Non è che invece da quel senso di proibito con adrenalina aggiuntiva, perchè non devi farti scoprire?


Può servire a ricomporre il puzzle di sé


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Maggio 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Intendi dire che in qualche modo, portare l'amante in casa propria, fa sentire piú puliti?
> 
> 
> Non è che invece da quel senso di proibito con adrenalina aggiuntiva, perchè non devi farti scoprire?


Non lo so cosa ti fa portare l amante in casa...ma è abbastanza da folli farlo . 
Ok...
Io mi sono trovata a casa mia solo una volta con quello che stato il mio amante...ma perché tutti amici...(che cmq non ci si frequenta abitualmente)
Non lo rifarei più...come non tornerei più con lui...
Certe esperienze segnano...
Basta rifare gli errori del passato...
Adesso voglio solo stare bene...e fare stare bene...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non lo so cosa ti fa portare l amante in casa...ma è abbastanza da folli farlo .
> Ok...
> Io mi sono trovata a casa mia solo una volta con quello che stato il mio amante...ma perché tutti amici...(che cmq non ci si frequenta abitualmente)
> Non lo rifarei più...come non tornerei più con lui...
> ...


A me è capitato spesso e capita anche ora che non lo siamo più 
Ma mai successo nulla a casa mia o sua. 
Non so cosa ci si può trovare di adrenalinico, per me sono sempre stati momenti di tensione e turbamento


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me è capitato spesso e capita anche ora che non lo siamo più
> Ma mai successo nulla a casa mia o sua.
> Non so cosa ci si può trovare di adrenalinico, per me sono sempre stati momenti di tensione e turbamento


Ehhh noi ci siano trovati per caso...era la prima volta che veniva a casa mia...
Per fortuna non ci frequentiamo d abitudine...siamo stati amici  frequentanti negli anni passati...


----------



## mistral (30 Maggio 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Intendi dire che in qualche modo, portare l'amante in casa propria, fa sentire piú puliti?
> 
> 
> Non è che invece da quel senso di proibito con adrenalina aggiuntiva, perchè non devi farti scoprire?


Si,nella crisi di infantilismo che a volte pervade ,essere tutti amici pare più pulito che non viverla  nelle tenebre o chiusi in un motel.
A mio marito chiesi se non fosse stato meglio pagare qualche ora in un motel ,ma lei non voleva perché il motel era per zoccole .
Molto più limpido e morale rotolarsi con l’amante per due ore nella casa coniugale sul divano dove il marito si siede a guardare la partita,farsi la doccia nel suo bagno e porgere l’asciugamano profumato (spero non l’accappatoio del povero  ignaro )  .La mente è strana .
Mentre che credo sia in buona parte la causa delle difficoltà sessuali di mio marito in quei frangenti ,che immagino non si sentisse  così a suo agio …
Ah,lei quando scoppiò la bolla ci tenne anche a dirmelo ,lo volle talmente umiliare che probabilmente non tollerava che lui mai potesse dire a chicchessia di aver fatto faville.
Se hai anche un solo neurone funzionante  dovresti capire che quella è una situazione limite  non per tutti .
C’è chi scopa a mille al pensiero che il marito possa rientrare prima del previsto o all’idea di rotolarsi nel suo letto  e c’è chi fa fatica a tirarlo fuori dalle mutande .
che ricordi mi fate riaffiorare


----------



## mistral (30 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me è capitato spesso e capita anche ora che non lo siamo più
> Ma mai successo nulla a casa mia o sua.
> Non so cosa ci si può trovare di adrenalinico, per me sono sempre stati momenti di tensione e turbamento


Ok,ma è diverso se era una persona che frequentavi già prima e che ad un certo punto è diventato il tuo amante .
È una continuazione quasi obbligata di vecchie abitudini .
Altra cosa è il pensare che questo tuo incontro magico tu lo voglia condividere con i tuoi cari,in casa tua ,portando questo estraneo nella vita della tua famiglia.
Mi viene anche in mente che mio marito si incrociò con il marito di lei nei pressi di casa loro (si conoscevano per via del lavoro ) e lei lo aggredi davanti a mio marito perché  lui non aveva svuotato la macchina dalle borse della spesa .
Quindi comportamenti di famiglia ..


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2021)

mistral ha detto:


> Ok,ma è diverso se era una persona che frequentavo già prima e che ad un certo punto è diventato il tuo amante .
> È una continuazione quasi obbligata di vecchie abitudini .
> Altra cosa è il pensare che questo tuo incontro magico tu lo voglia condividere con i tuoi cari,in casa tua ,portando questo estraneo nella vita della tua famiglia.
> Mi viene anche in mente che mio marito si incrociò con il marito di lei nei pressi di casa loro (si conoscevano per via del lavoro ) e lei lo aggredi davanti a mio marito perché  lui non aveva svuotato la macchina dalle borse della spesa .
> Quindi comportamenti di famiglia ..


No no certo che è diverso 
Solo che non capisco ne l’adrenalina né il piacere di una cosa così


----------



## mistral (30 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No no certo che è diverso
> Solo che non capisco ne l’adrenalina né il piacere di una cosa così


infatti non è per tutti .
Qualcuno lo trova eccitante e qualcun’altro con un rigurgito di dignità o coscienza lo trova castrante .


----------



## mistral (30 Maggio 2021)

Se non ricordo male ,l’amante del marito di Disincantata ,voleva fare sesso solo  a casa dell’amante perché voleva ficcare il naso tra le sue cose e carpire scorci della loro vita coniugale .
Trovava  eccitante invadere i loro spazi .
Per me ha un che di patologico volersi mischiare nella vita reale del proprio amante .
In genere si tende a creare una bolla neutra dalla quale lasciare fuori la vita reale .


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2021)

mistral ha detto:


> Se non ricordo male ,l’amante del marito di Disincantata ,voleva fare sesso solo  a casa dell’amante perché voleva ficcare il naso tra le sue cose e carpire scorci della loro vita coniugale .
> Trovava  eccitante invadere i loro spazi .
> Per me ha un che di patologico volersi mischiare nella vita reale del proprio amante .
> In genere si tende a creare una bolla neutra dalla quale lasciare fuori la vita reale .


Fantastica aveva criticato qui il modo di tenere la casa della moglie dell’amante


----------



## mistral (30 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fantastica aveva criticato qui il modo di tenere la casa della moglie dell’amante


Vero ,mi ero scordata della versione suocera di Fantastica…


----------



## Ulisse (31 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Solo che non capisco ne l’adrenalina né il piacere di una cosa così


nemmeno io.

mai mi sognerei di creare una qualsiasi intersezione fra 2 piani che devono restare rigorosmente paralleli.
E' capitato di condividere lo stesso gruppo di amici ma sempre con un comportamento da entrambi irreprensibile.

Anzi, sono un forte sostenitore dell'assoluto silenzio anche verso il più caro degli amici.
Si parla solo se serve. Altrimenti silenzio.
Questo perchè non è raro che durante delle serate in allegria, qualche bicchiere di troppo può avere il duplice effetto di sciogliere la lingua di qualcuno e fargli erratamente sovrastimare il limite di certe battutine e frecciatine che se arrivano alle orecchie sbagliate...e ci arrivano sempre...poi fanno scattare pericolosi ragionamenti.

Se non puoi tenere gli amici lontano dall'alcool allora devi tenerli lontani dalle informazioni.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> nemmeno io.
> 
> mai mi sognerei di creare una qualsiasi intersezione fra 2 piani che devono restare rigorosmente paralleli.
> E' capitato di condividere lo stesso gruppo di amici ma sempre con un comportamento da entrambi irreprensibile.
> ...


Ho amici astemi 
In realtà non è mai accaduto nulla di tutto questo anche se due miei amici erano al corrente 
Speriamo non accada mai


----------



## Ulisse (31 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho amici astemi
> In realtà non è mai accaduto nulla di tutto questo anche se due miei amici erano al corrente
> Speriamo non accada mai


I miei bevono  e si credono spiritosi.
L' alcool peggiora questa loro percezione.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> I miei bevono  e si credono spiritosi.
> L' alcool peggiora questa loro percezione.


Allora hai fatto bene a stare zitto


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> C'è chi esce a cena o va in vacanza con l'amante  consorti e figli, chi fa cambiare il pannolino del proprio figlio all'amante, chi si scopa l'amante in bagno con le rispettive famiglie in salotto... Niente è assurdo.
> Evidentemente era talmente presa che non ha pensato fosse di cattivo gusto coinvolgere la famiglia.


Io ed una delle mie ex amanti abbiamo fatto gran parte delle cose che hai scritto.
Tuttavia abbiamo anche sempre tenuto le vite ben separate.
Ricordo quando andai a trovarla nel suo ateneo con i miei primi due e mentre io cambiavo il pannolino al secondo lei lo faceva al primo.
Sull’uscire a cena o Fare brevi vacanze vi trovo nulla di trascendentale.
ho amici, coppie di amanti, che si sono pure scelti il luogo di vacanza vicino.
Insomma tutto il mondo è paese.


----------



## Vera (31 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io ed una delle mie ex amanti abbiamo fatto gran parte delle cose che hai scritto.
> Tuttavia abbiamo anche sempre tenuto le vite ben separate.
> Ricordo quando andai a trovarla nel suo ateneo con i miei primi due e mentre io cambiavo il pannolino al secondo lei lo faceva al primo.
> Sull’uscire a cena o Fare brevi vacanze vi trovo nulla di trascendentale.
> ...


Infatti stando qui ho imparato a non stupirmi più di niente.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io ed una delle mie ex amanti abbiamo fatto gran parte delle cose che hai scritto.
> Tuttavia abbiamo anche sempre tenuto le vite ben separate.
> Ricordo quando andai a trovarla nel suo ateneo con i miei primi due e mentre io cambiavo il pannolino al secondo lei lo faceva al primo.
> Sull’uscire a cena o Fare brevi vacanze vi trovo nulla di trascendentale.
> ...


Ecco io invece credo che dei limiti dovrebbero esserci. Le famose aggravanti da evitare


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Maggio 2021)

Rispondo ad entrambe.
Certo Vera, c’è poco da stupirsi, ognuno vive la propria storia nel proprio modo.
Nemmeno a me stupisce praticamente nulla delle coppie di infedeli.

Limiti Nocciola che dai tu alla tua storia, tuttavia ogni storia e’ a se ed i limiti li creano gli amanti.
Ritengo da sempre che chi tradisce vuole solo rimanere sposato.
Leggo qui e la di amanti deluse perché il loro amante le ha lasciate scegliendo la moglie.
Di fatto ha scelto nulla, poiché la scelta è stata fatta a monte:
tradisco per rimanere sposato, diversamente andrei da un avvocato.
Con questo cosa voglio dire? che nel momento in cui decidi di intrallazzare con altre o altri, hai già sfasciato la tua coppia che è coppia ancor prima di far figli o di costruire case o fare mutui.
A me di chi sia la colpa frega nulla, chi tradisce sceglie di tradire.
Le alternative ci sono sempre e sono almeno tre.
Raccontare la propria insoddisfazione.
Non tradire.
Separarsi.
Tutte strade molto in salita ma percorribili se con la giusta motivazione.
Quindi che mi si venga a dire che atteggiamenti tenuti dopo aver tradito sono aggravanti mi fa un po’ ridere.
Il gesto iniziale ha sfasciato tutto, quello che viene dopo e’ solo il proseguo naturale dei rapporti che si evolvono.
Vi avevo già raccontato di avere accompagnato una mia amante a fare l’amniocentesi....il marito dove cazzo era? Via per lavoro...


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Rispondo ad entrambe.
> Certo Vera, c’è poco da stupirsi, ognuno vive la propria storia nel proprio modo.
> Nemmeno a me stupisce praticamente nulla delle coppie di infedeli.
> 
> ...


Sulla scelta di tradire sono d’accordo con te mai cercato giustificazioni nonostante abbia tradito quanto tutto funzionava al meglio. 
Anche sul fatto che ognuno vive la storia come crede concordo con te 
Io scoprendo un tradimento in base a quelle che PER ME sono le aggravanti deciderei il da farsi e di conseguenza mi comporto tradendo io.
I limiti sono sicuramente i miei e non avrei una relazione con qualcuno che non ha la mia stessa visione.


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sulla scelta di tradire sono d’accordo con te mai cercato giustificazioni nonostante abbia tradito quanto tutto funzionava al meglio.
> Anche sul fatto che ognuno vive la storia come crede concordo con te
> Io scoprendo un tradimento in base a quelle che PER ME sono le aggravanti deciderei il da farsi e di conseguenza mi comporto tradendo io.
> I limiti sono sicuramente i miei e non avrei una relazione con qualcuno che non ha la mia stessa visione.


Si ma casso con te non si riesce a litigare diobono....


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Si ma casso con te non si riesce a litigare diobono....



Mi spiace...


----------



## Ulisse (31 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ricordo quando andai a trovarla nel suo ateneo con i miei primi due e mentre io cambiavo il pannolino al secondo lei lo faceva al primo.





Pincopallista ha detto:


> Vi avevo già raccontato di avere accompagnato una mia amante a fare l’amniocentesi....il marito dove cazzo era? Via per lavoro...


Pinco, 
ti conosco per quel poco che capisco dal forum.
Però, posso affermare che abbiamo una concezione del tradimento diametralmente opposta.
E non sto assolutamente dicendo che ne esista una sbagliata ed una buona.

Quello che tu fai, è qualcosa molto più simile a delle vite parallele.
Come se ci cercasse di costruire con l'amante anche, passami il termine, una vita ordinaria fatta di vacanze insieme, cambio pannolino, presenza in momenti importanti.  
Sarà che io non cerco questo ma, troverei un adulterio del genere molto ricco di complicazioni. Troppo.
Troverei molto pericoloso e faticoso gestire tasselli del genere in una relazione extra. 
Anzi.
Nella maggioranza dei casi, lo spegnersi della relazione è stato determinato proprio da questo desiderio che vedevo nell'altra di un allargamento verso la normalità...Desiderio lecito, giusto e naturale ma che non potevo/volevo ricambiare.

Non che io veda l'amante come una bambola gonfiabile.
Ricordo con una in particolare delle discussioni molto piacevoli. Una persona veramente in gamba. Mi manca parlarci. Il confronto.


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Maggio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Pinco,
> ti conosco per quel poco che capisco dal forum.
> Però, posso affermare che abbiamo una concezione del tradimento diametralmente opposta.
> E non sto assolutamente dicendo che ne esista una sbagliata ed una buona.
> ...


non sono capace di quotare a pezzi come fai tu, quindi rispondo in sequenza ai punti che catalizzano la mia attenzione.

sull’avere una visione diametralmente opposta direi di no, direi invece a volte si ed a volte no.
non ho una visione o un iter da seguire, lascio che le cose vadano come vadano senza porre limiti, stando sempre nei limiti del rimanere sposato.
con alcune ho costruito storie parallele, quasi un secondo matrimonio, con altre ho vissuto storie di sesso e niente più, con altre ancora ci ho scopato una o due volte e poi ciao.
storie diverse tra loro, ne‘ meglio ne’ peggio, vissute in momenti differenti che soddisfavano bisogno differenti.
ritengo che per tradire serenamente e quindi comporre un mosaico di divertimento, passione, complicità ed a volte un po’ di sentimento occorra organizzazione, soprattutto mentale.
difficolta non ne ho mai avute perché mi sono accoppiato quasi sempre con persone con la mia stessa forma mentis, come se quello che cercavo lo trovavo esattamente speculare.
l‘unica volta che sono stato in difficoltà e’ stato quando mentre andavo l motel, sono stato tamponato da un altro che andava nello stesso motel.
in pratica entrambi non dovevamo essere dove eravamo.
che minkia scrivi sulla constatazione amichevole? 
una volta capita la situazione ci siamo trovati d’accordo nel dichiarare nulla.
la mia versione fu che l’avevo trovata sfondata...la sua non so.
pero‘ era carina la tipa che aveva in auto.

sui Pannolini e’ stato un caso, quando andai a trovarla al lavoro coi figli, in un giorno d’estate con mia moglie all’estero.
sulle vacanze anche qui, dipende molto dal tenore della storia, io non mi sento di dire o così o pomi, che vada come vada.

ora, cioè in quest’ultimo periodo sto vivendo una situazione totalmente nuova, con una persona che mi prende molto, ma che credo sia fortemente contraria a questo tipo di rapporti.

anche qui non pongo limiti, a me lei piace, lei lo sa, se non si può diventare qualcosa, si diventerà qualcos’altro.
ne usciremo sicuramente arricchiti entrambi, qualora volessimo uscirne.


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi spiace...


È che sei troppo bbbuona...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> non sono capace di quotare a pezzi come fai tu, quindi rispondo in sequenza ai punti che catalizzano la mia attenzione.
> 
> sull’avere una visione diametralmente opposta direi di no, direi invece a volte si ed a volte no.
> non ho una visione o un iter da seguire, lascio che le cose vadano come vadano senza porre limiti, stando sempre nei limiti del rimanere sposato.
> ...


Riconosci che è difficile capire la tua etica che mette insieme volontariato in parrocchia, con sesso con altri con tua moglie, quattro figli educati con valori solidi, fare incrociare relazioni, ma richiedere discrezione ecc


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> È che sei troppo bbbuona...


Ecco bravo dillo che qui chi mi conosce bene dice il contrario


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta Quale etica? L’etica è solo una parola astratta, come il rispetto o altre boiate simili.
Esiste solo fare cose o non fare cose, per soddisfare se stessi in primis.
Il mondo va avanti così da sempre.
La parrocchia da quando abbiamo cambiato Don non la frequento più, come tanti altri si sono allontanati.
Il nuovo Don rappresenta tutto quello che non deve più rappresentare la chiesa.
Risultato:
Gruppo Missionario sciolto.
Gruppo Famiglia disperso.
Incontri presso comunità di autoaiuto non piu programmati e non per il Covid.
Ci vuole poco a sfasciare qualcosa che funziona, come una parrocchia o un matrimonio.


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco bravo dillo che qui chi mi conosce bene dice il contrario


Se dice il contrario, non ti conosce poi tanto bene.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Se dice il contrario, non ti conosce poi tanto bene.


@Brunetta 
@Lostris 
@Divì


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Maggio 2021)

osti...i lividi mi stanno uscendo da soli....sento già le frustate virtuali sulla pelle nuda virtuale...


----------



## Lostris (1 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> @Brunetta
> @Lostris
> @Divì


Mi evochi solo per disturbare la mia quiete.

Altro che _bbbuona_...


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2021)

Ma Divi chi è ?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ma Divi chi è ?


Una forumista ma scrive poco ultimamente


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Brunetta Quale etica? L’etica è solo una parola astratta, come il rispetto o altre boiate simili.
> *Esiste solo fare cose o non fare cose, per soddisfare se stessi in primis.*
> Il mondo va avanti così da sempre.
> La parrocchia da quando abbiamo cambiato Don non la frequento più, come tanti altri si sono allontanati.
> ...


Adesso è chiaro.


----------



## Ulisse (1 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> non sono capace di quotare a pezzi come fai tu, quindi rispondo in sequenza ai punti che catalizzano la mia attenzione.
> 
> sull’avere una visione diametralmente opposta direi di no, direi invece a volte si ed a volte no.
> non ho una visione o un iter da seguire, lascio che le cose vadano come vadano senza porre limiti, stando sempre nei limiti del rimanere sposato.
> ...


questi dettagli mi mancavano.
per quello che ho sempre letto di te mi ero fatto un'idea di uno più con diverse mogli che diverse amanti   
Ho capito che nn ti poni imiti e lasci evolvere adattandoti. Finchè ti va bene.

Io non sono così.
I limiti me li pongo ma se non altro perchè relazioni complesse, probabilmente più appaganti, richiedono complessa gestione e di complicazioni non vado a caccia. Questo vale ora. Per carità.
Sono consapevole che domani stesso mi potrebbe capiare una donna che mi faccia mettere tutto in discussione facendo nascere in me altre necessità.  Di sicuro non parto mai con questa idea.
O meglio partivo. 
Fra corona virus, isolamento, diffidenza reciproca non è che ci sta molto da fare eh...



Pincopallista ha detto:


> l‘unica volta che sono stato in difficoltà e’ stato quando mentre andavo l motel, sono stato tamponato da un altro che andava nello stesso motel.
> in pratica entrambi non dovevamo essere dove eravamo.
> che minkia scrivi sulla constatazione amichevole?
> una volta capita la situazione ci siamo trovati d’accordo nel dichiarare nulla.
> ...


Questa è una delle mie principali paure.
Infatti, mitigo il rischio comportandomi da guidatore perfetto proprio per evitare di metterci anche di mio.
Riduco il danno eventuale cercando sempre una scusa a supporto della sparizione che possa giustificare una possibile mia presenza in zona.
Così, se dovesse succedere un incidente, almeno non sarei costretto a giustificare, di punto in bianco, anche il perchè della location così distante da dove dovrei essere. 

Inoltre, associo sempre mentalmente all'evento una reale situazione che ho vissuto (da solo) e grossolanamente coerente con gli estremi della scappatella. Tipo un pranzo di lavoro se a quell'ora, una rimpatriata fra amici se sera...
Questo mi aiuta molto nel caso di domande a raffica dove, se improvvisi, puoi facilmente cadere in contraddizione.
Specilmente se le stesse domande, ma in altra forma, ti vengono fatte a giorni di distanza. 
Sono cose necessarie quando hai una moglie con una memoria di elefante e tu, invece, simile a quella di uno che sta ancora in convalescenza per la lobotomia subita.



Pincopallista ha detto:


> sui Pannolini e’ stato un caso, quando andai a trovarla al lavoro coi figli, in un giorno d’estate con mia moglie all’estero.
> sulle vacanze anche qui, dipende molto dal tenore della storia, io non mi sento di dire o così o pomi, che vada come vada.


PEnsandoci, una volta mi è capitato di accompagnare per un controllo medico importante.
Ma ero centinaia di km da casa e quindi sostanzialmente sicuro di non incrociare nessun volto noto.
Diversamente, non credo.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> questi dettagli mi mancavano.
> per quello che ho sempre letto di te mi ero fatto un'idea di uno più con diverse mogli che diverse amanti
> Ho capito che nn ti poni imiti e lasci evolvere adattandoti. Finchè ti va bene.
> 
> ...


Anche io terrorizzata dall’incidente o dal bucare una gomma, per cui sono sempre nella zona dove dico di essere 
Sempre reperibile telefonicamente
Insomma un po’ di manie che mi aiutano a vivere tutto in maniera più rilassata


----------



## Vera (1 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Brunetta Quale etica? L’etica è solo una parola astratta, come il rispetto o altre boiate simili.
> Esiste solo fare cose o non fare cose, per soddisfare se stessi in primis.
> Il mondo va avanti così da sempre.
> La parrocchia da quando abbiamo cambiato Don non la frequento più, come tanti altri si sono allontanati.
> ...


L'etica ed il rispetto non esisteranno per te e quelli che la pensano come te. 
Anche il più grande puttaniere ha il buon senso di tenere fuori i figli. Tutelare la famiglia significa anche questo, non solo tornare, sempre ed in ogni caso, a casa.


----------



## Ulisse (1 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche io terrorizzata dall’incidente o dal bucare una gomma, per cui sono sempre nella zona dove dico di essere
> Sempre reperibile telefonicamente
> Insomma un po’ di manie che mi aiutano a vivere tutto in maniera più rilassata


beh, questo è una paura comune a (quasi) tutti i traditori 
Reperibile...mmhh...dipende.
Se lei è sposata/fidanzata, in genere sono reperibile perchè ha i miei stessi problemi. 

Se libera, no. cerco di essere irreperibile il piu possibile
Rispondere e mentire in sua presenza mi imbarazzerebbe un poco.
ho le mie fisse. Sono strano. Lo so  
Se proprio non posso spegnere e devo rispondere o richiamare mi allontano

meno male che non tutti capiscono se un telefono è irraggiungibile oppure se è volutamente spento.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> beh, questo è una paura comune a (quasi) tutti i traditori
> Reperibile...mmhh...dipende.
> Se lei è sposata/fidanzata, in genere sono reperibile perchè ha i miei stessi problemi.
> 
> ...


Certo che mi allontano e non rispondo subito. Ma non lascio passare troppo tempo. Cell spento mai, a volte silenzioso o in vibrazione


----------



## Ulisse (1 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo che mi allontano e non rispondo subito. Ma non lascio passare troppo tempo. Cell spento mai, a volte silenzioso o in vibrazione


Il mio problema è che per lavoro uso molto il cellulare e dire che non ho visto la chiamata per 3/4 ore sembrerebbe come minimo strano.
Quindi, fra le due, preferisco passare per non raggiungibile.
Tanto, quando accendi ti arrivano i tentativi di chiamata ed hai qualche minuto per fare il punto della situazione e richiamare con le idee più chiare su cosa dire.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Il mio problema è che per lavoro uso molto il cellulare e dire che non ho visto la chiamata per 3/4 ore sembrerebbe come minimo strano.
> Quindi, fra le due, preferisco passare per non raggiungibile.
> Tanto, quando accendi ti arrivano i tentativi di chiamata ed hai qualche minuto per fare il punto della situazione e richiamare con le idee più chiare su cosa dire.


In realtà raramente faccio passare più di mezz’ora...
E dopo ore lei non si insospettisce?


----------



## Ulisse (1 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> In realtà raramente faccio passare più di mezz’ora...
> E dopo ore lei non si insospettisce?


ehhh...qualche volta si. Ho notato il sospetto per il lungo silenzio.

In genere cerco di piazzare qualche telefonata strategica giusto prima di staccare.
Chiamo con una scusa per avere eventuali aggiornamenti familiari dell'ultimo minuto ed evitare così di essere chiamato dopo 30 minuti trovandomi spento. 

Solo una volta mi è capitato un bel casino perchè dovevo essere per lavoro in un luogo (oggetto di un evento disastroso) ma ero beatamente in tutt'altra parte e quando ho acceso il cellulare mi sono arrivate decine di notifiche (dal parentame tutto passando per i suoceri, cognati e moglie ovviamente).
Non so nemmeno io come ne sono uscito pulito.

Ma si sa, il diavolo fa le pentole ma non i coperchi.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ehhh...qualche volta si. Ho notato il sospetto per il lungo silenzio.
> 
> In genere cerco di piazzare qualche telefonata strategica giusto prima di staccare.
> Chiamo con una scusa per avere eventuali aggiornamenti familiari dell'ultimo minuto ed evitare così di essere chiamato dopo 30 minuti trovandomi spento.
> ...


Sai che quando mio marito mi chiama e non ce n’è motivo io attendo 15/30 minuti e lo richiamo...


----------



## Ulisse (1 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sai che quando mio marito mi chiama e non ce n’è motivo io attendo 15/30 minuti e lo richiamo...


Io ho sempre mostrato insofferenza per le chiamate inutili.
Insofferenza che non evito di nascondere e che negli anni ha arginato il numero di chiamate che ricevo da casa.
Ora chiamano se realmente serve e sanno che rispondo il prima possibile perchè a mia volta so che è importante.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Io ho sempre mostrato insofferenza per le chiamate inutili.
> Insofferenza che non evito di nascondere e che negli anni ha arginato il numero di chiamate che ricevo da casa.
> Ora chiamano se realmente serve e sanno che rispondo il prima possibile perchè a mia volta so che è importante.


Anche io
Ma nel mio caso è voluto. Sono diventata cattiva


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> L'etica ed il rispetto non esisteranno per te e quelli che la pensano come te.
> Anche il più grande puttaniere ha il buon senso di tenere fuori i figli. Tutelare la famiglia significa anche questo, non solo tornare, sempre ed in ogni caso, a casa.


Ma tu non metti l’io al centro di tutto


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Una forumista ma scrive poco ultimamente


Gnocca?


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> L'etica ed il rispetto non esisteranno per te e quelli che la pensano come te.
> Anche il più grande puttaniere ha il buon senso di tenere fuori i figli. Tutelare la famiglia significa anche questo, non solo tornare, sempre ed in ogni caso, a casa.


la mia famiglia al momento è assai tutelata, come le loro. 
tutti quelli che hanno un’etica ce l’hanno fino a che gli tocchi il portafogli, dopo vedi l’etica che fine fa.


----------



## Vera (1 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> la mia famiglia al momento è assai tutelata, come le loro.
> tutti quelli che hanno un’etica ce l’hanno fino a che gli tocchi il portafogli, dopo vedi l’etica che fine fa.


Ripeto, parla per te. 
Tu non hai etica perché troppo gonfio di ego. Su questo non discuto. Non dici sempre che parli unicamente per te stesso?
Cosa significa per te tutelare la famiglia? Non lasciare tracce della tua seconda vita?


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ripeto, parla per te.
> Tu non hai etica perché troppo gonfio di ego. Su questo non discuto. Non dici sempre che parli unicamente per te stesso?
> Cosa significa per te tutelare la famiglia? Non lasciare tracce della tua seconda vita?


Hai parlato tu di tutelare la famiglia per prima, quindi esattamente cosa intendi? Certo che parlo di me stesso, i sentito dire li lascio agli altri.


----------



## Ulisse (1 Giugno 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Non lasciare tracce della tua seconda vita?


facciamo pure terza e quarta


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> facciamo pure terza e quarta


quindi Tu hai più storie contemporaneamente, giusto? 
questo intende la tua risposta?


----------



## Ulisse (1 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> quindi Tu hai più storie contemporaneamente, giusto?
> questo intende la tua risposta?


no no. 
Mi riferivo scherzosamente a te.
Al momento io non ho niente.
Tutto chiuso come i negozi a ferragosto  

Raramente sono andato a cercarmele.
Le occasioni mi sono piovute addosso e ne ho approfittato.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> no no.
> Mi riferivo scherzosamente a te.
> Al momento io non ho niente.
> Tutto chiuso come i negozi a ferragosto
> ...


Allora scherzosamente dovresti almeno scrivere cose vere, perché a scrivere boiate vien troppo facile. 

anni fa diciamo una ventina ma non avevo manco figli ho avuto un periodo in cui frequentavo più mogli tra cui la mia, me era troppo uno sbatta.

però ero assai più magro, questo lo ammetto.


----------



## Ulisse (1 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Allora scherzosamente dovresti almeno scrivere cose vere, perché a scrivere boiate vien troppo facile.
> 
> anni fa diciamo una ventina ma non avevo manco figli ho avuto un periodo in cui frequentavo più mogli tra cui la mia, me era troppo uno sbatta.
> 
> però ero assai più magro, questo lo ammetto.


nn era mia intenzione scrivere inesattezze
hai riportato diversi episodi che ho creduto a qualche parallelismo.

forse  eri magro proprio per lo sbattimento


----------



## Vera (1 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Hai parlato tu di tutelare la famiglia per prima, quindi esattamente cosa intendi? Certo che parlo di me stesso, i sentito dire li lascio agli altri.


Bene, allora non avere la presunzione di dire che l'etica ed il rispetto non esistono.
Per il resto lasciamo perdere perché, come ho già detto tempo fa, i tuoi giochetti mi annoiano.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Bene, allora non avere la presunzione di dire che l'etica ed il rispetto non esistono.
> Per il resto lasciamo perdere perché, come ho già detto tempo fa, i tuoi giochetti mi annoiano.


Mica sto giocando, sto raccontando.
Mi sorge solo spontanea una domanda.
Ma se ti annoia quello che scrivo, perché ti interfacci con me? Non hai altri a cui dedicarti?


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> nn era mia intenzione scrivere inesattezze
> hai riportato diversi episodi che ho creduto a qualche parallelismo.
> 
> forse  eri magro proprio per lo sbattimento


No...ho solo condensato avvenimenti Diversi in unica risposta.


----------



## Vera (1 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Mica sto giocando, sto raccontando.
> Mi sorge solo spontanea una domanda.
> Ma se ti annoia quello che scrivo, perché ti interfacci con me? Non hai altri a cui dedicarti?


Ho detto che mi annoiano i tuoi giochetti. A volte dici anche cose sensate.


----------



## perplesso (1 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ehhh...qualche volta si. Ho notato il sospetto per il lungo silenzio.
> 
> In genere cerco di piazzare qualche telefonata strategica giusto prima di staccare.
> Chiamo con una scusa per avere eventuali aggiornamenti familiari dell'ultimo minuto ed evitare così di essere chiamato dopo 30 minuti trovandomi spento.
> ...


insomma c'hai più culo che anima


----------



## mistral (1 Giugno 2021)

Per qualsiasi gesto scorretto  esistono aggravanti ed attenuanti e sono convinta che anche nel tradimento (se si ha ancora un minimo di sentimento per chi abbiamo a casa ) ci sono dei limiti per lo meno di buon gusto.
Se del cornuto non frega più nulla e in caso di scoperta si butta tutto alle ortiche senza troppi rimpianti concordo sul fatto di comportarsi da santi o merde a sentimento .
Ma se ci si convince di voler “tutelare” ciò che si ha a casa ,i limiti devono esserci i eccome .
Ma i limiti devono esserci soprattutto  nell’ eventualità di essere scoperti perché ci sono rospi impossibili da mandare giù ,che possono creare tale schifo o trauma che nulla hanno a che fare con l’amorevole tutela .
Se sai che tua moglie si intrattiene fuori casa due ore una volta a settimana con l’amante ,è cosa diversa dal venire a sapere che mentre tu eri in garage a pulire la macchina lei si stava rotolando nel tuo letto con l’amante magari tuo amico , che alla fine si sciacquava le palle nel lavandino dove ti lavi i denti .
Oppure se fa sesso senza preservativo e magari scopri dopo anni di aver cresciuto un figlio non tuo .
Insomma,qualche allegra scopata ,alla fine può non essere la morte di tutto ,ma una vita parallela e certe mescolanze sono altra cosa .


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ho detto che mi annoiano i tuoi giochetti. A volte dici anche cose sensate.


Già ti amo....


----------



## perplesso (1 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> la mia famiglia al momento è assai tutelata, come le loro.
> tutti quelli che hanno un’etica ce l’hanno fino a che gli tocchi il portafogli, dopo vedi l’etica che fine fa.


questa frase non ha senso logico


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> questa frase non ha senso logico


Ha molto senso pratico invece.


----------



## Ulisse (1 Giugno 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> insomma c'hai più culo che anima


Il culo serve sempre.
A maggior ragione in queste cose

Dal mio lato, cerco di pianificare tutto il pianificabile.
Poi c'è sempre l'imprevisto che può capitare.
E su quello c'è poco da organizzarsi. Lo gestisci al momento.

Ricordo quell'episodio e le promesse che in automatico si fanno:
Se la scampo, mai più.
Ma passata la paura, infranta la promessa.
Resta di quella volta la consapevolezza di essere stato sia tanto sfortunato nel trovarmi in quella situazione assurda e successivamente altrettanto fortunato per come ne sono uscito pulito


----------



## perplesso (1 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ha molto senso pratico invece.


te la butto giù facile.   supponiamo che 20-22 anni fa hai ingravidato una delle tue amichette, ne è uscita fuori una ragazza bellissima di appunto quell'età con un debole per l'uomo sale e pepe, te la fai sì o no?


----------



## Lostris (1 Giugno 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> te la butto giù facile.   supponiamo che 20-22 anni fa hai ingravidato una delle tue amichette, ne è uscita fuori una ragazza bellissima di appunto quell'età con un debole per l'uomo sale e pepe, te la fai sì o no?


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2021)

mi fa un po’ senso pensare al sesso con ragazze dell’età dei miei figli.
sarà perché i figli li si vede come eterni bambini e quindi anche i loro coetanei?
quindi la,risposta è no ma non perché abbia chissà quali valori, ma solo perché la paragonerei ad una dei miei figli reali.

e te?


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> View attachment 9566


Ma come si fa a postare queste immagini animate?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> mi fa un po’ senso pensare al sesso con ragazze dell’età dei miei figli.
> sarà perché i figli li si vede come eterni bambini e quindi anche i loro coetanei?
> quindi la,risposta è no ma non perché abbia chissà quali valori, ma solo perché la paragonerei ad una dei miei figli reali.
> 
> e te?


Forse hai fatto sesso ben prima di avere figli. 
Quindi potrebbero potenzialmente esserci figlie da quel tempo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse hai fatto sesso ben prima di avere figli.
> Quindi potrebbero potenzialmente esserci figlie da quel tempo.


Beh se partiamo da qua...i calcoli delle probabilità sono infinite


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh se partiamo da qua...i calcoli delle probabilità sono infinite


Per noi no.
Noi sappiamo se abbiamo avuto un figlio


----------



## perplesso (1 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> mi fa un po’ senso pensare al sesso con ragazze dell’età dei miei figli.
> sarà perché i figli li si vede come eterni bambini e quindi anche i loro coetanei?
> quindi la,risposta è no ma non perché abbia chissà quali valori, ma solo perché la paragonerei ad una dei miei figli reali.
> 
> e te?


allora li hai i tuoi limiti.   quindi la cosa che hai scritto sull'etica non ha senso


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2021)

E’ Vero! Hai ragione!


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse hai fatto sesso ben prima di avere figli.
> Quindi potrebbero potenzialmente esserci figlie da quel tempo.


Certo, potenzialmente potrei anche essere papà di Belen ed in quel caso potrei fare una eccezione alla mia....etica....considerando poi che io non uso preservativo in alcun caso.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Certo, potenzialmente potrei anche essere papà di Belen ed in quel caso potrei fare una eccezione alla mia....etica....considerando poi che io non uso preservativo in alcun caso.


È una battuta spero la tua


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2021)

Certo che no ci Mancherebbe si facciano pure battute su un argomento come questo.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Certo che no ci Mancherebbe si facciano pure battute su un argomento come questo.


Non usi il preservativo? Con tua moglie o in generale?


----------



## Lostris (1 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Certo che no ci Mancherebbe si facciano pure battute su un argomento come questo.


Allora è piuttosto grave..


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non usi il preservativo? Con tua moglie o in generale?


In generale.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Allora è piuttosto grave..


Già, gravissimo, mai indossato uno, non sarei nemmeno capace e nemmeno ci tengo ad imparare.
Peraltro non avendo amanti da un bel po, ho ancora meno motivi per voler imparare.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Già, gravissimo, mai indossato uno, non sarei nemmeno capace e nemmeno ci tengo ad imparare.
> Peraltro non avendo amanti da un bel po, ho ancora meno motivi per voler imparare.


Incredibile che esistano ancora donne disposte a farlo senza ...soprattutto agli inizi di una relazione


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Giugno 2021)

gia, l‘ho sempre pensato anche io.
anche perché io le informo sempre ben lontano dall’amplesso quindi hanno sempre avuto tutte la possibilità di scegliere.
non amo far questo tipo di sorprese li sul momento.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> gia, l‘ho sempre pensato anche io.
> anche perché io le informo sempre ben lontano dall’amplesso quindi hanno sempre avuto tutte la possibilità di scegliere.
> non amo far questo tipo di sorprese li sul momento.


Non ho pensato che usassi l’effetto sorpresa. Ancora peggio che hanno avuto anche il tempo di pensarci e poi di accettare


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Giugno 2021)

Assolutamente sempre tutte.
E in quelle rare occasioni in cui l’ho detto in camera hanno scelto sempre loro se continuare o meno.
Mai obbligato nessuno a fare nulla e di certo non comincio oggi.
Piuttosto non scopo, sto bene comunque.
Ho perso la dipendenza da rapporto sessuale extraconiuale, posso farne anche serenamente a meno.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Assolutamente sempre tutte.
> E in quelle rare occasioni in cui l’ho detto in camera hanno scelto sempre loro se continuare o meno.
> Mai obbligato nessuno a fare nulla e di certo non comincio oggi.
> Piuttosto non scopo, sto bene comunque.


Ripeto che non ho mai pensato che tu obbligassi qualcuno
Resta il mio stupore se penso al culo che faccio ai miei figli sull’uso del preservativo sempre


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ripeto che non ho mai pensato che tu obbligassi qualcuno
> Resta il mio stupore se penso al culo che faccio ai miei figli sull’uso del preservativo sempre


Io lo tengo sempre, perché il mio medico mi ha detto che per proteggermi lo devo mettere sempre quindi lo tolgo nelle uniche due occasioni in cui proprio non riesco a tenerlo, quando faccio pipì e quando scopo. Poi lo rimetto subito.
Se devo far sesso con una con cui non mi fido di far sesso, non lo faccio.
E mi aspetto pari trattamento.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io lo tengo sempre, perché il mio medico mi ha detto che per proteggermi lo devo mettere sempre quindi lo tolgo nelle uniche due occasioni in cui proprio non riesco a tenerlo, quando faccio pipì e quando scopo. Poi lo rimetto subito.
> Se devo far sesso con una con cui non mi fido di far sesso, non lo faccio.
> E mi aspetto pari trattamento.


Ma la fiducia la puoi avere con il tempo, forse 
Come fai a sapere con chi ha scopato una che non usando il preservativo con te si suppone non lo abbia usato anche con un altro


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma la fiducia la puoi avere con il tempo, forse
> Come fai a sapere con chi ha scopato una che non usando il preservativo con te si suppone non lo abbia usato anche con un altro


Non lo posso sapere e quindi o ci si fida entrambi o non si fa.
Molto onestamente e proprio nella più completa trasparenza ti dico che non ho alcun problema a non fare sesso con chi mi piace ma non mi ispira fiducia o non le ispiro fiducia.
Conosco diversi infedeli che fornicano senza protezioni, una l’ho conosciuta anche qui.
Ad ora e tu conosci la mia età non ho preso o trasmesso malattie.
Non avendo rapporti extra poi posso e devo fidarmi esclusivamente della mia consorte.


----------



## Lostris (2 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io lo tengo sempre, perché il mio medico mi ha detto che per proteggermi lo devo mettere sempre quindi lo tolgo nelle uniche due occasioni in cui proprio non riesco a tenerlo, quando faccio pipì e quando scopo. Poi lo rimetto subito.
> Se devo far sesso con una con cui non mi fido di far sesso, non lo faccio.
> E mi aspetto pari trattamento.


E dai confini della realtà, questo è tutto.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Giugno 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> E dai confini della realtà, questo è tutto.


buona notte.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Giugno 2021)

Ah no, ora che ci penso, certo che l’ho indossato, ma solo perché obbligatorio.
quando per circa sei mesi io e mia moglie frequentammo in coppia la maison de l’amour, noto club prive fuori Milano.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Non lo posso sapere e quindi o ci si fida entrambi o non si fa.
> Molto onestamente e proprio nella più completa trasparenza ti dico che non ho alcun problema a non fare sesso con chi mi piace ma non mi ispira fiducia o non le ispiro fiducia.
> Conosco diversi infedeli che fornicano senza protezioni, una l’ho conosciuta anche qui.
> Ad ora e tu conosci la mia età non ho preso o trasmesso malattie.
> Non avendo rapporti extra poi posso e devo fidarmi esclusivamente della mia consorte.


A volte la fortuna aiuta
Io tendo a non sfidare la sorte nonostante riconosco che il preservativo sia una gran rottura di palle


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Giugno 2021)

Ripeto, fornicando unicamente con mia moglie speriamo si protegga lei nel caso giocasse anche altrove.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ripeto, fornicando unicamente con mia moglie speriamo si protegga lei nel caso giocasse anche altrove.


Stavamo parlando di quando hai avuto relazioni o nel caso ne avessi in futuro.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Giugno 2021)

Magari nemmeno ne avrò più, chi lo sa.
Da un po’, non sento più così essenziale avere un extra.
Ho come l’impressione sia diventato superfluo. 
Il prossimo passo sarà che mi vedrai fuori dai cantieri con le mani dietro la schiena.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Magari nemmeno ne avrò più, chi lo sa.
> Da un po’, non sento più così essenziale avere un extra.
> Ho come l’impressione sia diventato superfluo.
> Il prossimo passo sarà che mi vedrai fuori dai cantieri con le mani dietro la schiena.


Dai hai ancora qualche anno per quello


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dai hai ancora qualche anno per quello


Anche perché prima dovrei andare in pensione e di sto passo.....


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Giugno 2021)

mistral ha detto:


> Per qualsiasi gesto scorretto  esistono aggravanti ed attenuanti e sono convinta che anche nel tradimento (se si ha ancora un minimo di sentimento per chi abbiamo a casa ) ci sono dei limiti per lo meno di buon gusto.
> Se del cornuto non frega più nulla e in caso di scoperta si butta tutto alle ortiche senza troppi rimpianti concordo sul fatto di comportarsi da santi o merde a sentimento .
> Ma se ci si convince di voler “tutelare” ciò che si ha a casa ,i limiti devono esserci i eccome .
> Ma i limiti devono esserci soprattutto  nell’ eventualità di essere scoperti perché ci sono rospi impossibili da mandare giù ,che possono creare tale schifo o trauma che nulla hanno a che fare con l’amorevole tutela .
> ...


mai stato in garage a pulire l’auto con la moglie in casa a rotolarsi con altri. Questa mi manca effettivamente.


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2021)

mistral ha detto:


> Per qualsiasi gesto scorretto  esistono aggravanti ed attenuanti e sono convinta che anche nel tradimento (se si ha ancora un minimo di sentimento per chi abbiamo a casa ) ci sono dei limiti per lo meno di buon gusto.
> Se del cornuto non frega più nulla e in caso di scoperta si butta tutto alle ortiche senza troppi rimpianti concordo sul fatto di comportarsi da santi o merde a sentimento .
> Ma se ci si convince di voler “tutelare” ciò che si ha a casa ,i limiti devono esserci i eccome .
> Ma i limiti devono esserci soprattutto  nell’ eventualità di essere scoperti perché ci sono rospi impossibili da mandare giù ,che possono creare tale schifo o trauma che nulla hanno a che fare con l’amorevole tutela .
> ...


Allegra un cazzo. 
Il tradimento fa male comunque quando lo scopri. 
Il resto comunque di solito neppure emerge. Per cui sono cagate.
Ma voi ve la vedete una scena in cui il traditore risponde 'Sì, ma cara, io ti ho rispettata perché non l' ho mai portata nel talamo coniugale e ho sempre eiaculato con un dispositivo di protezione dalle gravidanze indesiderate'. 
La rabbia,  ti viene, altro che.


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> mi fa un po’ senso pensare al sesso con ragazze dell’età dei miei figli.
> sarà perché i figli li si vede come eterni bambini e quindi anche i loro coetanei?
> quindi la,risposta è no ma non perché abbia chissà quali valori, ma solo perché la paragonerei ad una dei miei figli reali.
> 
> e te?


Io in ogni caso perché non sarebbe legale.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io in ogni caso perché non sarebbe legale.


Beh, se hanno 22 anni come diceva perplesso sopra si.


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ah no, ora che ci penso, certo che l’ho indossato, ma solo perché obbligatorio.
> quando per circa sei mesi io e mia moglie frequentammo in coppia la maison de l’amour, noto club prive fuori Milano.


Lì te lo danno anche all'ingresso.


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Beh, se hanno 22 anni come diceva perplesso sopra si.


14. 
Sibilla Aleramo ebbe un fidanzato con 40 anni di meno. 
Tutto è possibile.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> 14.
> Sibilla Aleramo ebbe un fidanzato con 40 anni di meno.
> Tutto è possibile.


Vomito.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Lì te lo danno anche all'ingresso.


Porco. 
Come lo sai?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io in ogni caso perché non sarebbe legale.


Non hai avuto rapporti prima di avere tua figlia?
Ci si riferiva alla possibilità di avere una figlia senza averla conosciuta.


----------



## mistral (3 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Allegra un cazzo.
> Il tradimento fa male comunque quando lo scopri.
> Il resto comunque di solito neppure emerge. Per cui sono cagate.
> Ma voi ve la vedete una scena in cui il traditore risponde 'Sì, ma cara, io ti ho rispettata perché non l' ho mai portata nel talamo coniugale e ho sempre eiaculato con un dispositivo di protezione dalle gravidanze indesiderate'.
> La rabbia,  ti viene, altro che.


Usare il preservativo e non portare la sua amante nel mio letto sono stati due carichi in meno da portare .
In caso contrario due aggravanti pesantissime .
Come la vita e questo forum insegnano,i tradimenti esistono ,si riesce ad andare oltre o chiudere anche rispetto alla quantità di marcio che emerge o meno .
Ognuno di noi ha limiti invalicabili ,per me l’invasione oltre che della mia coppia ,anche della mia casa ,sarebbe stato un limite mentale invalicabile perché mio marito non è una mia proprietà ed è persona libera ,ma casa mia lo è ed è il luogo per me più intimo che io conosca .
Molte volte ho pensato al povero marito della facocera,un ragazzo mite ,di buona famiglia che per quella casa ha sulla testa un mutuo ,e me ne dispiaccio veramente ,provo una sorta di disagio per lui ,figuriamoci se il set di quella love story fosse stata casa mia o manco a pensarci,il mio letto …..ho i conati al solo pensiero .


----------



## Ulisse (3 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Se devo far sesso con una con cui non mi fido di far sesso, non lo faccio.


il problema è che non puoi capire se fidarti o meno.
Le sensazioni lasciamole da parte.

Anche se fosse la prima volta che tradisce, potrebbe essere stata a sua volta ed inconsapevolmente contagiata dal marito
Io diffiderei pure da chi accetta di usarlo controvoglia...tipo solo per accontentarmi anche se avrebbe fatto senza.
una persona cos' facilona e poco attenta, potrebbe tranquillamente avere altre malattie e non tutte evitabili con il condom.

Pinco, ti pigli troppi rischi.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Giugno 2021)

Concordo con te, e quindi non mi piglio alcun rischio evitando di accoppiarmi con persone che potrebbero avere una vita sessuale molto irresponsabile.
L’ultima persona con cui ho fatto sesso extraconiugale è una mamma e moglie tuttora sposata, l’argomento preservativo nemmeno lo abbiamo affrontato come problema, o meglio si, le dissi che non lo avrei usato e lei mi rispose che non aveva problema a fidarsi di me.
Controvoglia non piace nemmeno a me, o si o no, se si si tromba, se no non si tromba, ho smesso da tempo di considerare il sesso l’obiettivo del rapporto, lo considero piuttosto una tappa del rapporto.

a voler essere proprio proprio meticolosi e fare le cose per bene lo si dovrebbe indossare sempre a prescindere da chi sia il soggetto con cui si fornica, coniuge compreso.
questo forum ma anche altri, insegnano che spesso è proprio chi ci dorme accanto che tromba anche altrove.
mi sorge quindi spontanea una domanda: tu con il tuo coniuge lo indossi? Ti prego dimmi di si.

anzi, estendo la domanda a tutti i presenti perche mi incuriosisce questo aspetto.
alla luce della vostra esperienza di traditori e traditi, se avete ancora un rapporto di coppia ufficiale con tutti i sacri crismi, come vi proteggete dalle potenziali MST quando fate sesso col coniuge?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Concordo con te, e quindi non mi piglio alcun rischio evitando di accoppiarmi con persone che potrebbero avere una vita sessuale molto irresponsabile.
> L’ultima persona con cui ho fatto sesso extraconiugale è una mamma e moglie tuttora sposata, l’argomento preservativo nemmeno lo abbiamo affrontato come problema, o meglio si, le dissi che non lo avrei usato e lei mi rispose che non aveva problema a fidarsi di me.
> Controvoglia non piace nemmeno a me, o si o no, se si si tromba, se no non si tromba, ho smesso da tempo di considerare il sesso l’obiettivo del rapporto, lo considero piuttosto una tappa del rapporto.
> 
> ...


A volte sei davvero noiosetto e prevedibile con la tua tecnica ripetitiva. Prima lanci una provocazione, dicendo una cosa intima e discutibile, la difendi timidamente, poi la rovesci addosso agli altri pretendendo che facciano rivelazioni intime su cui tu ti poni in posizione di giudice.
Non dico che normalmente non funzioni e non generi flame, ma mi pare che qui, nonostante l’anonimato, pochissimi abbiano voglia di rivelare ciò che non hanno già avuto voglia di rendere noto.
Indipendentemente da ciò che fanno gli altri, che possono fare le loro valutazioni, non usare il preservativo è molto rischioso.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte sei davvero noiosetto e prevedibile con la tua tecnica ripetitiva. Prima lanci una provocazione, dicendo una cosa intima e discutibile, la difendi timidamente, poi la rovesci addosso agli altri pretendendo che facciano rivelazioni intime su cui tu ti poni in posizione di giudice.
> Non dico che normalmente non funzioni e non generi flame, ma mi pare che chi è qui, nonostante l’anonimato, pochissimi abbiano voglia di rivelare ciò che non hanno già avuto voglia di rendere noto.
> Indipendentemente da ciò che fanno gli altri, che possono fare le loro valutazioni, non usare il preservativo è molto rischioso.


Anche tu sei noiosa quando ti ergi a moderatrice senza esserlo Ed in questo inviterei i moderatori ad intervenire sulla tua stupida provocazione.
Fosse per te io dovrei rispondere mai.
Mi sa che il buon arcistufo con te ci aveva visto giusto.

Ho spiegato chiaramente quali sono le mie ragioni che impongo a nessuno su osservazione di Ulisse (non tua) ed ho voluto estendere la domanda a tutti coinvolgendo più persone e parlando un po’ piu del privato di ciascuno per alimentare una discussione che reputo assai interessante anche ai fini di conoscere il punto di vista altrui.

Comprendo però come hai già fatto passato che si debba parlare solo di quello che vuoi e nei termini in cui vuoi e se non lo si fa sbarelli.

Se hai nulla da rispondere a riguardo, vuoi perché non hai un matrimonio o un rapporto di coppia ufficiale o la possibilità di fare sesso, io queste cose non le posso sapere, puoi anche evitare di intervenire con queste inutilità Che non portano alcun valore aggiunto ad una discussione molto sana che utenti civili ed educati stanno portando avanti.


----------



## Ulisse (3 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> mi sorge quindi spontanea una domanda: tu con il tuo coniuge lo indossi? Ti prego dimmi di si.


non è così.
E lo sai bene perchè la tua è piu una provocazione.

che ci sia un minimo rischio con il coniuge è ovvio
e, mi dispiace dirlo, comportamenti come il tuo lo aumentano.

inoltre,
tradire gia è di per se una scorrettezza verso il coniuge. E parlo da traditore recidivo. 
Avere un comportamento irresponsabile e piazzargli pure una malattia a corredo delle corna va ben oltre la scorrettezza dell'adulterio in se.
E non ne faccio una questione di etica o di morale.
Perchè nel tradimento non c'è niente di tutto questo per sua definizione


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Giugno 2021)

Nessuna provocazione invece, anzi desiderio di comprendere questa diversità di atteggiamento.
Con la moglie scopo senza preservativo, con le mogli degli altri invece si.
Cosa da la certezza che la propria moglie o marito ci siano fedeli ancora non mi è dato di sapere.
Anni fa frequentavo una conosciuta nel prive di cui parlavo sopra che lei lo faceva mettere a tutti, marito compreso ed anche da soli a casa, questa di che è coerenza, mica si proteggeva a comodo.
Immagino anche che non sia semplice giustificare al proprio coniuge perché di punto in bianco ci si vuole proteggere, giusto?
Non si vedranno mica come provocatorie le domande a cui non si vuole dare una risposta?

Quindi mi pare di capire che nel sesso coniugale non ti proteggi, giusto? Speriamo lo faccia lei allora nel caso adottasse la tua condotta di infedele seriale.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Nessuna provocazione invece, anzi desiderio di comprendere questa diversità di atteggiamento.
> Con la moglie scopo senza preservativo, con le mogli degli altri invece si.
> Cosa da la certezza che la propria moglie o marito ci siano fedeli ancora non mi è dato di sapere.
> Anni fa frequentavo una conosciuta nel prive di cui parlavo sopra che lei lo faceva mettere a tutti, marito compreso ed anche da soli a casa, questa di che è coerenza, mica si proteggeva a comodo.
> ...


La certezza che ci siano fedeli nessuno , che abbiano la testa per usarlo lo si spera 
Le famosi aggravanti


----------



## Ulisse (3 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Nessuna provocazione invece, anzi desiderio di comprendere questa diversità di atteggiamento.
> Con la moglie scopo senza preservativo, con le mogli degli altri invece si.
> Cosa da la certezza che la propria moglie o marito ci siano fedeli ancora non mi è dato di sapere.
> Anni fa frequentavo una conosciuta nel prive di cui parlavo sopra che lei lo faceva mettere a tutti, marito compreso ed anche da soli a casa, questa di che è coerenza, mica si proteggeva a comodo.
> ...


qua non si tratta di sfuggire alle risposte. Per niente.
Un minimo di rischio c'è anche nelle coppie ufficiali proprio in virtù del possibile adulterio di uno dei due.
Ma è un rischio inferiore a quello che si corre andando con una persona di cui si conosce a stento il nome e la misura delle tette.

Se ragioniamo così non prendiamo farmaci, non mangiamo, non guidiamo o viaggiamo in aereo perchè tutto ho un rischio intrinseco non eliminabile ma perlomeno minimizzabile.
E' la quantificazione di quel rischio che ci fa prendere la decisione che sia tutto sommato un qualcosa di ragionevolmente sicuro da fare.

Aerei ne sono caduti ma io ne ho presi centinaia perchè ritengo il rischio di morte legato al suo utilizzo ben al di sotto della mia personale soglia di allerta.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non è così.
> E lo sai bene perchè la tua è piu una provocazione.
> 
> che ci sia un minimo rischio con il coniuge è ovvio
> ...


Concordo con te sull’ultimo punto, difatti io non tradisco, quindi al limite sono solo cornuto. A parte gli scherzi della prima frase, io credo che ci si debba proteggere sempre e non un po’ si e un po’ no dando per scontato che l’altro è un santo e che le mogli altrui con cui mi accoppio non lo siano.
Mi sembra un po’ un due pesi e due misure.


----------



## Ulisse (3 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Mi sembra un po’ un due pesi e due misure.


mica tanto...
la misura è la stessa.
I pesi cambiano


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> qua non si tratta di sfuggire alle risposte. Per niente.
> Un minimo di rischio c'è anche nelle coppie ufficiali proprio in virtù del possibile adulterio di uno dei due.
> Ma è un rischio inferiore a quello che si corre andando con una persona di cui si conosce a stento il nome e la misura delle tette.
> 
> ...


Come a stento il nome e la misura delle tette?
Io nemmeno la sfioro una se no so vita morte e miracoli.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> mica tanto...
> la misura è la stessa.
> I pesi cambiano


E allora proteggiti anche con tua moglie.
lo devi a te stesso.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Anche tu sei noiosa quando ti ergi a moderatrice senza esserlo Ed in questo inviterei i moderatori ad intervenire sulla tua stupida provocazione.
> Fosse per te io dovrei rispondere mai.
> Mi sa che il buon arcistufo con te ci aveva visto giusto.
> 
> ...


Veramente sono moderatrice


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente sono moderatrice


Ho detto così perché sotto al tuo avatar c’è scritto “utente di lunga data” esattamente come sotto al mio, mentre sotto l’avatar di nocciola per esempio c’è scritto “supermoderatore”, oppure vera sotto ha scritto moderatore. 
a cosa si deve questa differenza quindi Se anche tu sei moderatrice?


----------



## Ulisse (3 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Come a stento il nome e la misura delle tette?
> Io nemmeno la sfioro una se no so vita morte e miracoli.


nel senso che sono due informazioni che ricavi con una conoscenza di pochi minuti.
Il nome lo chiedi.
Le tette le vedi. 
Queste ultime sempre al lordo di un eventuale (, bastardo, ingannatore) push up



Pincopallista ha detto:


> E allora proteggiti anche con tua moglie.
> lo devi a te stesso.


Ripeto
non puoi paragonare le situazioni.
con il parthner ufficiale il rischio è accettabilmente basso.

E' come giocare alla roulette russa con due pistole
una prima con un solo colpo dentro
una seconda con un solo colpo in meno
non mi pare proprio che per te (o altri) sia indifferente quale pistola scegliere.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse guarda che se mi leggi, io non ho detto che non mi assumo rischi.
Lo so bene anche io.
Tuttavia anche quel minimo rischio accettabilmente basso come lo definisci tu dovrebbe essere un rischio condiviso, nel senso: 

trombo in giro e mi proteggo, trombo con mia moglie e non mi proteggo sperando che lei faccia altrettanto con me, ma forse dovrei informarla e chiederle come si comporta nei suoi rapporti extraconiugali, se ne ha.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La certezza che ci siano fedeli nessuno , che abbiano la testa per usarlo lo si spera
> Le famosi aggravanti


si spera, hai detto giusto.
solo che chi visse sperando...


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ho detto così perché sotto al tuo avatar c’è scritto “utente di lunga data” esattamente come sotto al mio, mentre sotto l’avatar di nocciola per esempio c’è scritto “supermoderatore”, oppure vera sotto ha scritto moderatore.
> a cosa si deve questa differenza quindi Se anche tu sei moderatrice?


no


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Giugno 2021)

No cosa


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> no


Non più? Quando è successo?


----------



## Ulisse (3 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ulisse guarda che se mi leggi, io non ho detto che non mi assumo rischi.
> Lo so bene anche io.
> Tuttavia anche quel minimo rischio accettabilmente basso come lo definisci tu dovrebbe essere un rischio condiviso, nel senso:
> 
> trombo in giro e mi proteggo, trombo con mia moglie e non mi proteggo sperando che lei faccia altrettanto con me, ma forse dovrei informarla e chiederle come si comporta nei suoi rapporti extraconiugali, se ne ha.


Non ho detto che nn sei consapevole.
Penso che chiunque abbia ben chiaro a cosa si espone con certi comportamenti

Ho contestato che vuoi paragonare, a livello di rischio, il rapporto con il coniuge con quello occasionale con una persona di cui non sai niente.
Poi vogliamo metterci tutte le menate che nessuno è sicuro del partner questo non lo nega nessuno.

Sei partito con una posizione (no precauzioni  nei rapporti occasionali) 
poi hai curvato (stesse precauzioni dentro la coppia perché nn si sa mai)

Io ti leggo e lo faccio pure con attenzione 
Ma tu ti rileggi?


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Non ho detto che nn sei consapevole.
> Penso che chiunque abbia ben chiaro a cosa si espone con certi comportamenti
> 
> Ho contestato che vuoi paragonare, a livello di rischio, il rapporto con il coniuge con quello occasionale con una persona di cui non sai niente.
> ...


Primo paragrafo ok.
Secondo paragrafo non sono menate.
Io non ho rapporti occasionali con persone di cui conosco a malapena il nome o la misura delle tette. E’ una realtà che non mi appartiene, non ancora quantomeno, tranne in quel periodo scritto sopra dove effettivamente l’ho messo.
Le amanti avute erano tutte straconosciute da me tranne mia moglie con La quale abbiamo fatto sesso prima di presentarci.
Ora però ho capito il tuo ragionamento.
I tuoi extra sono tutti rapporti occasionali e quindi immagini impensabile non proteggersi Perché non conosci abbastanza la persona.
ecco quindi perché non ci troviamo, abbiamo due tipi di rapporti extra differenti.
Terzo paragrafo, non sto curvando, faccio domande, spinto dalla curiosità.


----------



## mistral (4 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Primo paragrafo ok.
> Secondo paragrafo non sono menate.
> Io non ho rapporti occasionali con persone di cui conosco a malapena il nome o la misura delle tette. E’ una realtà che non mi appartiene, non ancora quantomeno, tranne in quel periodo scritto sopra dove effettivamente l’ho messo.
> Le amanti avute erano tutte straconosciute da me tranne mia moglie con La quale abbiamo fatto sesso prima di presentarci.
> ...


Guarda che quella di cui conosci morte e miracoli ,potrebbe avere un marito che che paga pure di più per farlo senza preservativo con la nigeriana caricata sulla tangenziale.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Giugno 2021)

mistral ha detto:


> Guarda che quella di cui conosci morte e miracoli ,potrebbe avere un marito che che paga pure di più per farlo senza preservativo con la nigeriana caricata sulla tangenziale.


Bravissima Mistral, pensa che quel coniuge potrebbe essere il tuo, il mio, quella di Ulisse ecc ecc ecc. E’ per questo che sostengo che sia un bene proteggersi anche con il coniuge, farlo con una amante che si conosce di più non è meno o più rischioso di farlo con un coniuge che a sua volta consuma sesso con prostitute.
Diverso invece di sesso occasionale di cui parla Ulisse, fatto con una di cui si conosce a malapena il nome e le misure delle tette per usare un termine che ha usato lui, su quello concordo nellindossarlo e difatti quando capitato come scritto qualche post fa, l’ho indossato.
Meno male che tu hai capito quello che intendo.
Tu con tuo marito ti proteggi?


----------



## Foglia (4 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Bravissima Mistral, pensa che quel coniuge potrebbe essere il tuo, il mio, quella di Ulisse ecc ecc ecc. E’ per questo che *sostengo che sia un bene proteggersi anche con il coniuge*, *farlo con una amante che si conosce di più non è meno o più rischioso di farlo con un coniuge che a sua volta consuma sesso con prostitute*.
> *Diverso invece di sesso occasionale* di cui parla Ulisse, fatto con una di cui si conosce a malapena il nome e le misure delle tette per usare un termine che ha usato lui, su quello concordo nellindossarlo e difatti quando capitato come scritto qualche post fa, l’ho indossato.
> Meno male che tu hai capito quello che intendo.
> Tu con tuo marito ti proteggi?


Stai dicendo che è opportuno fare il contrario di quello che fai tu.... tranne che con te. Come la vedi sta roba? Fattibile? Probabile? Auspicabile?.,..

Il punto è, secondo me, che non esiste solo la coppia, da tutelare. E' vero che il rischio può esistere anche in una coppia. Ma allora che si fa? Tutte le volte che si scopa all'esterno si pensa che tanto il rischio è uguale? Tu conosci i mariti e i partner di tutte le persone con cui sei stato senza protezioni? Credi che lo abbiano accettato solo con te?


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Giugno 2021)

sto dicendo che io non mi proteggo e che trovo anche una grande ipocrisia dire mi tutelo con l’extra ma non con il coniuge perché sono sicuro di rischiare meno.
e questa sicurezza da cosa giunge? Sinceramente non l’ho ancora compresa.
tu si?


----------



## Foglia (4 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> sto dicendo che io non mi proteggo e che *trovo anche una grande ipocrisia dire mi tutelo con l’extra ma non con il coniuge* perché sono sicuro di rischiare meno.
> e questa sicurezza da cosa giunge? Sinceramente non l’ho ancora compresa.
> tu si?


Rischi meno non foss'altro a livello per così dire "statistico". Più che altro fai rischiare meno, comunque. A  coniuge, e amante. Poi certamente in casa viene naturale non usare il preservativo ( e _si spera _ ALMENO nella prudenza dell'altro). E certamente l'amante non è obbligata a una scelta irresponsabile.


----------



## abebis (4 Giugno 2021)

Divertente, 'sta discussione...

Anche se mi sorprende che ci sia gente adulta che vi prenda parte!


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Giugno 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Rischi meno non foss'altro a livello per così dire "statistico". Più che altro fai rischiare meno, comunque. A  coniuge, e amante. Poi certamente in casa viene naturale non usare il preservativo ( e _si spera _ ALMENO nella prudenza dell'altro). E certamente l'amante non è obbligata a una scelta irresponsabile.


Dipende dai matrimoni, ne conosco qualcuno ove il preservativo si usa sempre da sempre, uno di questi e‘ mio cognato. Il tema non è se l’amante sia o meno obbligata ad una scelta irresponsabile, di fatto nessuno lo è, mi sembra assai scontato.
E’ questa presunzione di minor rischio che mi lascia un po’ così.
Qui come altrove e‘ pieno raso di coniugi infedeli, e mi viene da chiedermi cosa da la certezza che i rispettivi coniugi adottino una condotta esemplare.
diciamo che conoscendosi si va un po’ in fiducia, immagino.
la stessa fiducia che ho riposto io fino ad ora nelle mie amanti, non avendo mai avuto rapporti con pseudosconosciute.
ma questo andare un po’ in fiducia presuppone comunque del rischio, sia lato amante che lato coniuge.
qualcuno dice accettabilmente minore, ma accettabilmente per chi se l’altro coniuge è ignaro? sarebbe accettabilmente minore se fosse un rischio condiviso da entrambi.
ma puta caso che io mi proteggo con l’amante e mia moglie non si protegge col suo eventuale amante. 
che succede se il suo potenziale amante è sieropositivo? 
tutte cose che non si sanno e quindi si va un po’ in fiducia, finché va bene.


----------



## mistral (4 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Bravissima Mistral, pensa che quel coniuge potrebbe essere il tuo, il mio, quella di Ulisse ecc ecc ecc. E’ per questo che sostengo che sia un bene proteggersi anche con il coniuge, farlo con una amante che si conosce di più non è meno o più rischioso di farlo con un coniuge che a sua volta consuma sesso con prostitute.
> Diverso invece di sesso occasionale di cui parla Ulisse, fatto con una di cui si conosce a malapena il nome e le misure delle tette per usare un termine che ha usato lui, su quello concordo nellindossarlo e difatti quando capitato come scritto qualche post fa, l’ho indossato.
> Meno male che tu hai capito quello che intendo.
> Tu con tuo marito ti proteggi?


Se vado a letto senza protezioni con 10 uomini che a loro volta hanno una partner della quale ignoro le abitudini ,credo di aumentare decisamente le probabilità di incorrere in qualcosa di spiacevole .
Chiamasi statistica .
Mio marito e la fidanzatina ,prima di dare inizio alle danze fecero gli esami preposti e se li scambiarono ,fa ridere ,ma così è, e meno male ,visto che lei è recidiva per sua ammissione quindi oltre al marito ha  avuto e continua ad avere altre storie.
Magari è un recidivo anche mio marito, ma almeno ,di rimando tutela anche ne ,così come io tutelo lui.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Giugno 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Divertente, 'sta discussione...
> 
> Anche se mi sorprende che ci sia gente adulta che vi prenda parte!


Si passa il tempo tra Un bagno e l’altro...


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Giugno 2021)

mistral ha detto:


> Se vado a letto senza protezioni con 10 uomini che a loro volta hanno una partner della quale ignoro le abitudini ,credo di aumentare decisamente le probabilità di incorrere in qualcosa di spiacevole .
> Chiamasi statistica .
> Mio marito e la fidanzatina ,prima di dare inizio alle danze fecero gli esami preposti e se li scambiarono ,fa ridere ,ma così è, e meno male ,visto che lei è recidiva per sua ammissione quindi oltre al marito ha  avuto e continua ad avere altre storie.
> Magari è un recidivo anche mio marito, ma almeno ,di rimando tutela anche ne ,così come io tutelo lui.


Dieci? nuuuu...la mia media e’ una ogni tre anni, nel senso che questa è la durata media delle mie storie, tranne una.
E sugli esami direi che hanno fatto bene, anch’io adotto una linea simile, ma non per il sesso.
Per una patologia che ho devo fare alcuni esami tutti i mesi e c’è ne butto dentro anche altre. A 19 giorni fa era tutto a posto.


----------



## Foglia (4 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Dipende dai matrimoni, ne conosco qualcuno ove il preservativo si usa sempre da sempre, uno di questi e‘ mio cognato. Il tema non è se l’amante sia o meno obbligata ad una scelta irresponsabile, di fatto nessuno lo è, mi sembra assai scontato.
> E’ questa presunzione di minor rischio che mi lascia un po’ così.
> Qui come altrove e‘ pieno raso di coniugi infedeli, e mi viene da chiedermi cosa da la certezza che i rispettivi coniugi adottino una condotta esemplare.
> diciamo che conoscendosi si va un po’ in fiducia, immagino.
> ...


Grassetto: se "esci" per un attimo dalla tua coppia è facile capirlo. Succede che almeno la tua amante "si salva", e che a propria volta non andrà a trasmettere il virus ad altri partner.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Giugno 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Grassetto: se "esci" per un attimo dalla tua coppia è facile capirlo. Succede che almeno la tua amante "si salva", e che a propria volta non andrà a trasmettere il virus ad altri partner.


Io non esco dalla mia coppia, perché a parlare in generale siamo tutti bravi. Preferisco rimanere sulla parte che mi riguarda.
Quindi tu dai per scontato che la mia ipotetica amante faccia sesso contestualmente anche con altri partner.
Questa è una esperienza che non vivo.
Avendo quasi sempre avuto solo storie parallele assimilibabili ad un secondo matrimonio essendo il tipo di storia che più mi fa stare bene, ho sempre avuto la sensazione (certezza impossibile come lo per il coniuge) fosse un rapporto in esclusiva.
Ma ripeto, dovessi approcciarmi ad una persona di cui conosco a malapena il nome e le misure, ben venga, come già fatto in precedenza.


----------



## Ulisse (4 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Primo paragrafo ok.
> Secondo paragrafo non sono menate.
> Io non ho rapporti occasionali con persone di cui conosco a malapena il nome o la misura delle tette. E’ una realtà che non mi appartiene, non ancora quantomeno, tranne in quel periodo scritto sopra dove effettivamente l’ho messo.
> Le amanti avute erano tutte straconosciute da me tranne mia moglie con La quale abbiamo fatto sesso prima di presentarci.


definfire straconosciute persone del genere quando si afferma che non si è sicuri nemmeno del partner ufficiale con sui ci vivi il quotidiano è contraddittorio.



Pincopallista ha detto:


> I tuoi extra sono tutti rapporti occasionali e quindi immagini impensabile non proteggersi Perché non conosci abbastanza la persona.
> ecco quindi perché non ci troviamo, abbiamo due tipi di rapporti extra differenti.
> Terzo paragrafo, non sto curvando, faccio domande, spinto dalla curiosità.


Non proprio. 
E comunque credo poco cambi.
Mi è capitato in passato sia la persona conosciuta da un paio di settimane e sia quella amica di più lunga data di cui conoscevo ovviamente molte più cose.
Ma è conoscenza sempre relativa perchè poi si entra in una sfera della vita privata di cui non è che sai molto pur essendoci amico.
Posso conoscerla da decenni senza sapere che per esempio che partecipa ad un orgia a settimana. 



Pincopallista ha detto:


> sto dicendo che io non mi proteggo e che trovo anche una grande ipocrisia dire mi tutelo con l’extra ma non con il coniuge perché sono sicuro di rischiare meno.
> e questa sicurezza da cosa giunge? Sinceramente non l’ho ancora compresa.


perchè in una coppia normale (non aperta o diversamente chiusa o socchiusa) la normalità è la fedeltà.
Ma visto che c'è poi chi non la rispetta, ecco che un minimo di rischio lo tieni sempre.

Se ragioni così allora ti sarai chiesto pure se sei o meno il padre biologico dei tuoi figli visto che non ci sono certezze.



abebis ha detto:


> Divertente, 'sta discussione...
> Anche se mi sorprende che ci sia gente adulta che vi prenda parte!


hai ragione 
l'ostinazione è un aspetto del mio carattere che spesso esce fuori.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> definfire straconosciute persone del genere quando si afferma che non si è sicuri nemmeno del partner ufficiale con sui ci vivi il quotidiano è contraddittorio.
> 
> Se leggi bene, ho solo chiesto cosa Vi da la certezza di non rischiare col Vs. Partner al punto da non dovervi proteggere.
> A questo non hai ancora risposto.
> ...


----------



## Foglia (4 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io non esco dalla mia coppia, perché a parlare in generale siamo tutti bravi. Preferisco rimanere sulla parte che mi riguarda.
> *Quindi tu dai per scontato che la mia ipotetica amante faccia sesso contestualmente anche con altri partner*.
> Questa è una esperienza che non vivo.
> Avendo quasi sempre avuto solo storie parallele assimilibabili ad un secondo matrimonio essendo il tipo di storia che più mi fa stare bene, ho sempre avuto la sensazione (certezza impossibile come lo per il coniuge) fosse un rapporto in esclusiva.
> Ma ripeto, dovessi approcciarmi ad una persona di cui conosco a malapena il nome e le misure, ben venga, come già fatto in precedenza.


Io non dò per scontato nulla.
Ma i mariti ad esempio chi sono?


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Giugno 2021)

i mariti di chi? Non ho capito.


----------



## Foglia (4 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> i mariti di chi? Non ho capito.


Hai detto che le tue amanti Non hanno altri partner al di fuori di te. I loro mariti chi sono?


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Giugno 2021)

La precedente era single.
La precedente ancora medico.
La precedente ancora ancora osteopatia.
Poi non mi ricordo più.


----------



## abebis (4 Giugno 2021)

mistral ha detto:


> Usare il preservativo e non portare la sua amante nel mio letto sono stati due carichi in meno da portare .
> In caso contrario *due aggravanti pesantissime .*
> Come la vita e questo forum insegnano,i tradimenti esistono ,si riesce ad andare oltre o chiudere anche rispetto alla quantità di marcio che emerge o meno .
> Ognuno di noi ha limiti invalicabili ,per me l’invasione oltre che della mia coppia ,anche della mia casa ,sarebbe stato un limite mentale invalicabile perché mio marito non è una mia proprietà ed è persona libera ,ma casa mia lo è ed è il luogo per me più intimo che io conosca .
> Molte volte ho pensato al povero marito della facocera,un ragazzo mite ,di buona famiglia che per quella casa ha sulla testa un mutuo ,e me ne dispiaccio veramente ,provo una sorta di disagio per lui ,figuriamoci se il set di quella love story fosse stata casa mia o manco a pensarci,il mio letto …..ho i conati al solo pensiero .


Sai che mi è capitato di pensarci a questa cosa delle aggravanti?

Fermo restando che bisogna prima definire il concetto di "tradire", dato che vuol dire solo "venir meno alla parola data" e bisogna vedere qual è il patto tra due persone...ma questo è stato già ampiamente discusso, in passato, su questi schermi... e non vorrei ritornarci!   

Limitiamoci allora al solo "tradimento sessuale", che poi è la ragion d'essere di questo forum! 

Pensandoci: nel momento in cui la mia compagna fa i gargarismi con lo sperma di un altro uomo, mi fa una grande differenza che 'sti gargarismi li faccia in un campo di grano oppure sul divano di casa?

In altre parole: tanto ad una cosa che all'altra posso attribuire sia motivazioni attenuanti che aggravanti.

Prendiamo un esempio classico, che può valere ambosex: la scopata estemporanea. 
Incontri una persona una sera, te la scopi e non la rivedi mai più. Sort of.

Da una parte, il/la tradit* può pensare: _ma sì, chi se ne fotte! Alla fine è più o meno come masturbarsi, solo che invece che usare la mano, ha usato un corpo a caso. La cosa importante sono io e il nostro rapporto._

Dall'altra, si può pensare: _ma se è una cosa senza importanza, perché rischiare di mettere a repentaglio una cosa importante, cioè io e il nostro rapporto, solo per masturbarsi con il corpo di un'altra persona?_

E via discorrendo: per quasi ogni situazione, a parte cose veramente borderline, puoi immaginare una motivazione che dipinge quella situazione  come aggravante oppure che ne attenua il significato.

E quindi? Concludendo? Boh... so una sega! 

L'unica cosa che posso dire è che mi fa grande pena leggere qua sopra i voli pindarici che la gente fa per giustificarsi una scopata fuori casa, nonché i salti mortali che devono fare per organizzarsi a raccontar balle e prender per il culo la persona con cui poi la sera si coricano nel letto...

Bah... per qualcuno questa è "vita". 

A me sembra solo 'na gran miseria...


----------



## Ulisse (4 Giugno 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Pensandoci: nel momento in cui la mia compagna fa i gargarismi con lo sperma di un altro uomo, mi fa una grande differenza che 'sti gargarismi li faccia in un campo di grano oppure sul divano di casa?


A casa mia mi farebbe girare ancora di più.
E' come se violassero altre mie cose e mi considerasse ancora più stupido da non accorgermi di un tradimento consumato non ben lontano da me ma proprio nel mio letto

Tecnicamente ti do ragione.  Poco cambia.
E' come se gia il reato del tradimento fosse da ergastolo.
Poi ci mettiamo altre cose e gli ergastoli passano a due.
Ma alla fine, come pena, poco cambia




abebis ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che posso dire è che mi fa grande pena leggere qua sopra i voli pindarici che la gente fa per giustificarsi una scopata fuori casa, nonché i salti mortali che devono fare per organizzarsi a raccontar balle e prender per il culo la persona con cui poi la sera si coricano nel letto...
> 
> Bah... per qualcuno questa è "vita".
> 
> A me sembra solo 'na gran miseria...


non credo si tratti di considerarla vita o meno.
Ognuno ha delle debolezze/piaceri e ne paga il relativo prezzo

Io non riesco a fare a meno dei carboidrati ..pane, pasta, pizza  
e pago il prezzo, per non ingrassare, di dover fare sport
Ho amici che preferiscono stare attenti su tali alimenti perchè ritengono il doversi fare una corsetta/palestra tutti i giorni un prezzo troppo alto per godersi una bella pizza più spesso.

Ognuno ha una sua scala dei piaceri e del prezzo che è disposto a pagare per soddisfarli.
L'adulterio ha il suo di prezzo come tu hai elencato.
Per te, che penso  a questo punto non un traditore, è un prezzo troppo alto da pagare a fronte di cosa ottieni.
Per altri il gioco vale la candela.

E poi, chi ti dice che tutta la preparazione per ritagliarsi la scappatella sia percepita in tutto e per tutti come un peso/prezzo?
Lo stesso brivido di giocare sul filo, di essere capace di tenere tutto in piedi, di sfidare in un certo modo il coniuge in una sorta di partita a scacchi, chi ti dice che non è gia il tutto stesso parte integrante e non trascurabile del piacere finale?

ogni riferimento a il sabato del villaggio è puramente casuale


----------



## abebis (4 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non credo si tratti di considerarla vita o meno.
> Ognuno ha delle debolezze/piaceri e ne paga il relativo prezzo
> 
> Io non riesco a fare a meno dei carboidrati ..pane, pasta, pizza
> ...


Prezzo che però fai pagare ad un'altra persona!    

No, mi dispiace: il discorso che hai appena fatto non sta in piedi ed è un paragone del cazzo: della tua vita fai quel che ti pare e i tuoi prezzi te li paghi da te. Liberissimo di farti una pizza per endovena e poi andare a fare una maratona per smaltirla. Ci mancherebbe.

Molto meno libero di fare una cosa che poi invece va a distruggere un'altra persona.

Dai, su: se vuoi discutere e vuoi fare paragoni, almeno falli appropriati e non sparare cazzate... 



> *E poi, chi ti dice che tutta la preparazione per ritagliarsi la scappatella sia percepita in tutto e per tutti come un peso/prezzo?*
> Lo stesso brivido di giocare sul filo, di essere capace di tenere tutto in piedi, di sfidare in un certo modo il coniuge in una sorta di partita a scacchi, chi ti dice che non è gia il tutto stesso parte integrante e non trascurabile del piacere finale?


Su questo invece ti capisco: c'è gente che si sente viva solo a fare queste cose, altrimenti si ammoscia.

Bon, che vuoi che ti dica? Spero solo che la mia strada non si incroci con quella di una donna così. 
E visto che la scelta ormai è fatta, posso solo dire che... lo scopriremo solo vivendo!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> La precedente era single.
> La precedente ancora medico.
> La precedente ancora ancora osteopatia.
> Poi non mi ricordo più.


Deve essere meraviglioso essere tua amante


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Deve essere meraviglioso essere tua amante


Te lo farò dire dalla prossima. Prometto.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Sai che mi è capitato di pensarci a questa cosa delle aggravanti?
> 
> Fermo restando che bisogna prima definire il concetto di "tradire", dato che vuol dire solo "venir meno alla parola data" e bisogna vedere qual è il patto tra due persone...ma questo è stato già ampiamente discusso, in passato, su questi schermi... e non vorrei ritornarci!
> 
> ...


Vero. 
Però si dimentica che raramente è solo scopare.
Però... la maggior parte delle persone non vuole proprio indagare su cosa significhi per loro.


----------



## danny (4 Giugno 2021)

mistral ha detto:


> Usare il preservativo e non portare la sua amante nel mio letto sono stati due carichi in meno da portare .
> In caso contrario due aggravanti pesantissime .
> Come la vita e questo forum insegnano,i tradimenti esistono ,si riesce ad andare oltre o chiudere anche rispetto alla quantità di marcio che emerge o meno .
> Ognuno di noi ha limiti invalicabili ,per me l’invasione oltre che della mia coppia ,anche della mia casa ,sarebbe stato un limite mentale invalicabile perché mio marito non è una mia proprietà ed è persona libera ,ma casa mia lo è ed è il luogo per me più intimo che io conosca .
> Molte volte ho pensato al povero marito della facocera,un ragazzo mite ,di buona famiglia che per quella casa ha sulla testa un mutuo ,e me ne dispiaccio veramente ,provo una sorta di disagio per lui ,figuriamoci se il set di quella love story fosse stata casa mia o manco a pensarci,il mio letto …..ho i conati al solo pensiero .


Perché noi siamo tutti sicurissimi di dove i nostri consorti hanno consumato gli amplessi...


----------



## Ulisse (4 Giugno 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Prezzo che però fai pagare ad un'altra persona!
> 
> No, mi dispiace: il discorso che hai appena fatto non sta in piedi ed è un paragone del cazzo: della tua vita fai quel che ti pare e i tuoi prezzi te li paghi da te. Liberissimo di farti una pizza per endovena e poi andare a fare una maratona per smaltirla. Ci mancherebbe.
> 
> ...


no no.
L'esempio dei carboidrati era per sottolineare che c'è chi trova accetabile caricarsi di un prezzo e chi no. Siamo tutti diversi

sei tu che hai limitato il concetto di prezzo a un qualcosa che cade solo sulle spalle del traditore
E poi se ci rifletti, tutto cade in parte anche su chi ti sta vicino.
2 ore al giorno fra corsa e palestra ..quello che ti sembra solo ed esclusivamente a carico del beneficiario, sono ore sottratte alla famiglia, allo stare vicino ai figli, all'aiutare in qualcosa il coniuge.

Il tradimento è ovvio che sposta una bella parte del suo prezzo sulle spalle del tradito
ma anche questo per un traditore è un prezzo da pagare. Il far male ad una persona comunque cara.
Ed è un costo anche per il traditore perchè non mi sembra siano assenti i casi in cui il peso per quello che si è fatto verso il partner li porta a confessare.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> no no.
> L'esempio dei carboidrati era per sottolineare che c'è chi trova accetabile caricarsi di un prezzo e chi no. Siamo tutti diversi
> 
> sei tu che hai limitato il concetto di prezzo a un qualcosa che cade solo sulle spalle del traditore
> ...


Io sono stata una tradita straordinariamente ingenua.
Lo ero perché non volevo considerare la possibilità e volevo fortemente credere in mio marito.
Adesso non credo a nessuno. Non indago, ma non ci credo e valuto se mi va bene così com’è la relazione, tenendo conto che possano mentirmi.
Non è bellissimo.
Credo che vi siano traditori che ...freghino per primi, per non essere fregati. 
Un po’ come chi porta via gli asciugamani degli alberghi, ma gli alberghi già considerano nel prezzo la percentuale degli asciugamani. Ancora io faccio parte di chi non li frega.


----------



## abebis (4 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero.
> Però si dimentica che raramente è solo scopare.
> Però... la maggior parte delle persone non vuole proprio indagare su cosa significhi per loro.


Ma certo.

Anche lì, comunque, la puoi girare come vuoi: se una persona ha una relazione extra che sia anche altre oltre lo scopare, da una parte puoi dire _"vabbeh, almeno non è una persona superficiale che mi ha tradito solo per una scopata"_, dall'altra puoi dire _"allora è in gioco tutta la relazione"...   _

In (quasi) ogni caso, puoi riuscire a dire tutto e il contrario di tutto! Basta solo avere un po' di fantasia... 



Ulisse ha detto:


> no no.
> L'esempio dei carboidrati era per sottolineare che c'è chi trova accetabile caricarsi di un prezzo e chi no. Siamo tutti diversi
> 
> sei tu che hai limitato il concetto di prezzo a un qualcosa che cade solo sulle spalle del traditore
> ...


Ma va' là... 

Dai, è questo il massimo che riesci a immaginare? 

Dai, che non ci credi neanche tu... 

Se tu fai _una cosa qualsiasi_ che non hai bisogno di nascondere, anche se la fai da solo ed è tempo che non passi con la famiglia, quella cosa la fai comunque _con_ la famiglia, perché poi ne parli, la racconti, la rivivi insieme: è comunque un'esperienza _condivisa_.

E posso ragionevolmente supporre che tu invece _non_ condivi le tue scorribande sessuali la sera a cena con tutta la tua famiglia, no?

Forza, è inutile che fai questi carpiati mortali: sei molto più credibile se dici _"si, m'importa solo del mio cazzo e del resto m'importa una sega: sono disposto a giocarmelo per una bella scopata!"  _



> Il tradimento è ovvio che sposta una bella parte del suo prezzo sulle spalle del tradito
> ma anche questo per un traditore è un prezzo da pagare. Il far male ad una persona comunque cara.


Povero nini... vi faremo un monumento per i vostri tormenti interiori! 

Com'è che si dice? Chiagni e fotti, no?



> Ed è un costo anche per il traditore perchè non mi sembra siano assenti i casi in cui il peso per quello che si è fatto verso il partner li porta a confessare.


Ecco, questi li sodomizzerei a sale con un grattatoio per gatti!



Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono stata una tradita straordinariamente ingenua.
> Lo ero perché non volevo considerare la possibilità e volevo fortemente credere in mio marito.
> Adesso non credo a nessuno. Non indago, ma non ci credo e valuto se mi va bene così com’è la relazione, tenendo conto che possano mentirmi.
> Non è bellissimo.
> ...


Personalmente, credo che ci sia un "prima" e un "dopo" sia per i traditori che per i traditi.

Per i traditi è all'incirca quello che enunci tu: parti dal fatto che alla base una relazione c'è la fiducia e il rispetto reciproco, se non si tratta di una "Società di progetto" e si tratta di prendere atto del fatto che la persona che hai davanti non è quella che credevi. In altre parole, si tratta di affrontare un fallimento, e guardare in faccia i propri fallimenti non è mai facile.

Per i traditori è quello di trasformarsi in una specie di Re Mida che, però, deve questa volta riuscire a trasformare la merda in cioccolata: all'inizio è un po' difficile da digerire ma piano piano, col tempo, si sviluppano i necessari succhi gastrici per riuscire nello scopo. E tanto prima si inizia nella vita, tanto più facilmente si riesce nell'intento, come per tutte le cose...    Resta il fatto che deve abiurare alcuni dei principi che aveva e deve riuscire ad accettare l'immagine di sé che riflette il fatto di essere una persona capace di abiurare i propri principi: anche questo non è facile.

In ogni caso, c'è un punto di non ritorno per entrambi: nessuno sarà mai più quello che era prima, con qualche piccola, ovvia differenza tra i due, è chiaro... 

Forse, dico forse, si può considerare a parte chi si imbarca in una relazione extra solo per prendere atto del fatto che la relazione attuale è morta e quindi alla fine si separa ma non riesce a separarsi così, "a freddo", per i soliti ovvi problemi (mutuo, figli, difficoltà economiche).
In altre parole, dato che ad un certo punto è difficile tirare una riga, gli ci vuole un piccolo tsunami che mandi all'aria tutto.

Quanto al neretto, persone piccole che non meritano neanche di essere prese in considerazione per berci un caffè insieme.


----------



## Ulisse (4 Giugno 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Ma va' là...
> 
> Dai, è questo il massimo che riesci a immaginare?
> 
> Dai, che non ci credi neanche tu...


si può immaginare molto di più ma non credo sia utile visto che sei arroccato sulla tua posizione.
Per carità, accettabile ed anche condivisibile ma è UNA fra le tante altrettanto valide.



abebis ha detto:


> Se tu fai _una cosa qualsiasi_ che non hai bisogno di nascondere, anche se la fai da solo ed è tempo che non passi con la famiglia, quella cosa la fai comunque _con_ la famiglia, perché poi ne parli, la racconti, la rivivi insieme: è comunque un'esperienza _condivisa_.
> 
> E posso ragionevolmente supporre che tu invece _non_ condivi le tue scorribande sessuali la sera a cena con tutta la tua famiglia, no?


Ma cosa c'entra la condivisione?
Si è partito da una debolezza che si fa pagare a tutti ed a caro prezzo.
Tu mi parli di condivisione che in questo ragionamento fa la parte dei cavoli per merenda.



abebis ha detto:


> Forza, è inutile che fai questi carpiati mortali: sei molto più credibile se dici _"si, m'importa solo del mio cazzo e del resto m'importa una sega: sono disposto a giocarmelo per una bella scopata!"  _
> 
> Povero nini... vi faremo un monumento per i vostri tormenti interiori!
> 
> Com'è che si dice? Chiagni e fotti, no?


ma guarda che qua nessuno sta cercando giustificazione, comprensione e conforto. 
niente del chiagni e fotti che tu ci leggi 
E men che meno io.

Se ho fatto qualcosa di sbagliato l'ho fatto nella piena consapevolezza di :
- essere nel torto marcio
- di giocarmi molto
- di poter essere scoperto
- di non riavere mai più tutto come prima nel caso fosse uscito fuori

e credo siano punti forse sottovalutati da qulache traditore ma cmq ben chiari a tutti.



abebis ha detto:


> Ecco, questi li sodomizzerei a sale con un grattatoio per gatti!


Perchè?  cosa hanno di peggio degli altri?
Perchè è da condannare più degli altri chi ha sbagliato ed ha capito l'enormità del proprio errore?

Non credo tu non abbia mai fatto errori nella vita ma se parli così probabilmente hai avuto la fortuna di non farne di così grossi (in generale intendo)


----------



## abebis (4 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra la condivisione?
> Si è partito da una debolezza che si fa pagare a tutti ed a caro prezzo.
> Tu mi parli di condivisione che in questo ragionamento fa la parte dei cavoli per merenda.


Perdonami: sei tu che hai tirato fuori un paragone (quello degli abusi a tavola da smaltire per conto proprio) che non c'entra niente col tradimento. Io ho solo cercato di spiegarti perché non c'entra niente.

Se non si capisce perché non c'entra niente, o mi sono spiegato male io o non hai capito te.



> Perchè?  cosa hanno di peggio degli altri?
> Perchè è da condannare più degli altri chi ha sbagliato ed ha capito l'enormità del proprio errore?


Hanno di peggio che se si rendono conto del proprio errore allora se lo smazzano da soli: non lo riversano sull'altro per scaricarsi la coscienza!

Della serie: non solo prima mi faccio le mie scopate fottendomene di te, ma poi se ci sto male scarico il mio dolore su di te e te lo smazzi tu il mio dolore e io sono bello e riverginato...

Io lo trovo un gesto di una violenza emotiva inaudita, di un'ipocrisia sbalorditiva e di un egocentrismo ancora superiore a quello che è necessario per tradire.

Parere personale, eh?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Ma certo.
> 
> Anche lì, comunque, la puoi girare come vuoi: se una persona ha una relazione extra che sia anche altre oltre lo scopare, da una parte puoi dire _"vabbeh, almeno non è una persona superficiale che mi ha tradito solo per una scopata"_, dall'altra puoi dire _"allora è in gioco tutta la relazione"...  _
> 
> In (quasi) ogni caso, puoi riuscire a dire tutto e il contrario di tutto! Basta solo avere un po' di fantasia...


Si può decidere come valutare in base ai propri bisogni


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> si può immaginare molto di più ma non credo sia utile visto che sei arroccato sulla tua posizione.
> Per carità, accettabile ed anche condivisibile ma è UNA fra le tante altrettanto valide.
> 
> 
> ...


È una pura enunciazione.
Se si ha vera consapevolezza di queste cose, non si tradisce.
E che tradire è una cosa atroce si impara all’asilo


----------



## Ulisse (4 Giugno 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Perdonami: sei tu che hai tirato fuori un paragone (quello degli abusi a tavola da smaltire per conto proprio) che non c'entra niente col tradimento. Io ho solo cercato di spiegarti perché non c'entra niente.
> 
> Se non si capisce perché non c'entra niente, o mi sono spiegato male io o non hai capito te.


per te non è una bella vita barcamenarsi fra menzogne e sotterfugi per un piacere del genere
L'esempio dei carboidrati er per dimostrarti che in tutto le persone fannon la loro personale valutazione di quanto sono diposti a pagare per avere.

Cmq, come dici tu, non nabbiamo entrambi capito bene cosa volesse intendere l'altro



abebis ha detto:


> Hanno di peggio che se si rendono conto del proprio errore allora se lo smazzano da soli: non lo riversano sull'altro per scaricarsi la coscienza!
> Della serie: non solo prima mi faccio le mie scopate fottendomene di te, ma poi se ci sto male scarico il mio dolore su di te e te lo smazzi tu il mio dolore e io sono bello e riverginato...
> Io lo trovo un gesto di una violenza emotiva inaudita, di un'ipocrisia sbalorditiva e di un egocentrismo ancora superiore a quello che è necessario per tradire.
> Parere personale, eh?


certo,
è anche un modo per scaricarsi almeno parzialmente.
non credo sempre per riverginarsi perchè mi sembra chiaro che confessando scoperchiano un vaso il cui contenuto è ignoto prima a loro.

Però, come si fa se realmente senti un peso che diventa impossibile da portare?
Come quando nei film ieni l'amata per la mano sospesa sul dirupo e pur non volendo, non riesci più a trattenerla
chiedo per un amico


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> per te non è una bella vita barcamenarsi fra menzogne e sotterfugi per un piacere del genere
> L'esempio dei carboidrati er per dimostrarti che in tutto le persone fannon la loro personale valutazione di quanto sono diposti a pagare per avere.
> 
> Cmq, come dici tu, non nabbiamo entrambi capito bene cosa volesse intendere l'altro
> ...


Vai a confessarti.
Oppure sacrifichi un capro.
 Le religioni hanno creato ritualità per questo.


----------



## abebis (4 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Però, come si fa se realmente senti un peso che diventa impossibile da portare?
> *Come quando nei film ieni l'amata per la mano sospesa sul dirupo e pur non volendo, non riesci più a trattenerla*
> chiedo per un amico


Favolose le tue metafore!  

Precise, appropriate e pertinenti!

Sempre sul pezzo, eh?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vai a confessarti.
> Oppure sacrifichi un capro.
> Le religioni hanno creato ritualità per questo.


Per assurdo io dopo il tradimento con l amico di entrambi ho smesso di frequentare la chiesa...
Mi ha talmente destabilizzato quello che ho fatto che non sono più riuscita ad andare a pregare...
Però ho continuato a tradire...
La mente umana ..a volte funziona proprio male


----------



## Ulisse (4 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una pura enunciazione.
> Se si ha vera consapevolezza di queste cose, non si tradisce.
> E che tradire è una cosa atroce si impara all’asilo


no no
Sicuramente si sottostimano le conseguenze ma la consapevolezza c'è.
Si ha ben chiaro in mente che indietro non si torna.

hai ragione, tradire è una cosa atroce.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Vai a confessarti.
> Oppure sacrifichi un capro.
> Le religioni hanno creato ritualità per questo.


a parte il sacrificio, considero scontato l'aversi confessato, se ritenuto utile, con il prete o con uno equivalente della propria religione.

curiosità:
Ma poi, il prete, ti dirà confessa tutto al tuo coniuge e chiedigli sincero perdono oppure stai zitto che ti salta il matrimonio?
Il tutto a corredo di un minimo 12.000 Ave Maria


----------



## Ulisse (4 Giugno 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Favolose le tue metafore!
> Precise, appropriate e pertinenti!
> Sempre sul pezzo, eh?


lavoro per la categoria.
però...ufff...che fatica


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Per assurdo io dopo il tradimento con l amico di entrambi ho smesso di frequentare la chiesa...
> Mi ha talmente destabilizzato quello che ho fatto che non sono più riuscita ad andare a pregare...
> Però ho continuato a tradire...
> La mente umana ..a volte funziona proprio male


Perché sapevi che avresti avuto come risposta “Va’ e *non* peccare più” il non ti metteva in difficoltà.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché sapevi che avresti avuto come risposta “Va’ e *non* peccare più” il non ti metteva in difficoltà.


No sono anche andata a confessarmi un paio di volte...
Non mi sono perdonata io... è differente


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> no no
> Sicuramente si sottostimano le conseguenze ma la consapevolezza c'è.
> Si ha ben chiaro in mente che indietro non si torna.
> 
> ...


Non hai mai frequentato i confessionali.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No sono anche andata a confessarmi un paio di volte...
> Non mi sono perdonata io... è differente


Quindi preferisci sentirti colpevole?


----------



## Ulisse (4 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai mai frequentato i confessionali.


Vero. Da molto non ci vado.
ma non ne vedo il nesso


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi preferisci sentirti colpevole?


Beh sono io dalla parte del torto...
Sarebbe stato troppo facile accontentarsi dell' assoluzione da parte del prete/Signore/padre eterno....
So che ho violato uno dei voti nuziali....
Ci sono stata veramente male...
Perché ho fatto crollare tutto quello in cui credevo fino a quel momento....
Infatti dal primo tradimento al successivo ne è passato di tempo...
Vuoi che ero in fissa con lui...vuoi che proprio non stavo cercando...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Vero. Da molto non ci vado.
> ma non ne vedo il nesso


Non li frequento sicuramente da più tempo di te, ma qualcosa ho capito.
Non credo proprio che nessuno ti direbbe di confessarli alla moglie.
Sei tu che hai parlato di peso sulla coscienza.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh sono io dalla parte del torto...
> Sarebbe stato troppo facile accontentarsi dell' assoluzione da parte del prete/Signore/padre eterno....
> So che ho violato uno dei voti nuziali....
> Ci sono stata veramente male...
> ...


Io “mi sono fatta persuasa“ (cit. Montalbano) che tu sia molto delusa da tuo marito e che vorresti trovare un modo per non tradire.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io “mi sono fatta persuasa“ (cit. Montalbano) che tu sia molto delusa da tuo marito e che vorresti trovare un modo per non tradire.


No...siamo in crisi si...
Ma sul tradimento??? ho capito che non sono proprio perfettamente fedele....
Piccolo particolare... non indifferente essendo sposata...
Non vado a cercare...ma ...a volte si incontrano casualmente persone molto interessanti...
Mai cercato io onestamente...
Sempre arrivati......


----------



## Ulisse (4 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo proprio che nessuno ti direbbe di confessarli alla moglie.


boh...non ne ho idea..
chiedevo nel caso qualcuno si fosse confessato 
io ci manco da moltissimo e cmq non sento nessuna necessità di andare la a confessare



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei tu che hai parlato di peso sulla coscienza.


certo
ma mi riferivo al nesso fra la mia risposta ed il tuo osservare che non ho mai frequentato i confessionali.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> boh...non ne ho idea..
> chiedevo nel caso qualcuno si fosse confessato
> io ci manco da moltissimo e cmq non sento nessuna necessità di andare la a confessare
> 
> ...


No. Tu hai parlato di peso. Allora ho detto che tutte le religioni hanno un modo per liberarsi del peso della coscienza.
Se non hai peso, buon per te.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No...siamo in crisi si...
> Ma sul tradimento??? ho capito che non sono proprio perfettamente fedele....
> Piccolo particolare... non indifferente essendo sposata...
> Non vado a cercare...ma ...a volte si incontrano casualmente persone molto interessanti...
> ...


Mah


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No sono anche andata a confessarmi un paio di volte...
> Non mi sono perdonata io... è differente


Se non ti fossi perdonata non tradiresti più


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se non ti fossi perdonata non tradiresti più


Il calume’ della pace toglie tutti i sensi di colpa....


----------



## Vera (4 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No sono anche andata a confessarmi un paio di volte...
> Non mi sono perdonata io... è differente


Ma cosa dovresti farti perdonare?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Giugno 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma cosa dovresti farti perdonare?


Beh banalmente...la violazione di uno dei voti matrimoniali...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se non ti fossi perdonata non tradiresti più


Sono arrivata a fare qualche compromesso...
Non sono perfetta...
Lo so che sbaglio...
Ma fino a quando la riesco a gestire...continuo


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sono arrivata a fare qualche compromesso...
> Non sono perfetta...
> Lo so che sbaglio...
> Ma fino a quando la riesco a gestire...continuo


Ma io non ti ho detto che sbagli
Tradisco anche io 
Ma se mi sentissi in colpa o mi fossi pentita non tradirei 
Perché fare qualcosa che fa star male quando non è una cosa necessaria


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma io non ti ho detto che sbagli
> Tradisco anche io
> Ma se mi sentissi in colpa o mi fossi pentita non tradirei
> Perché fare qualcosa che fa star male quando non è una cosa necessaria


Il senso di colpa devastante è arrivato col primo tradimento anche perché molto infame...con un amico....
A mia discolpa...ci avevo trombato anche prima di sposarmi...
Ora mi sento solo ogni tanto stronza...ecco quello si ..e leggermente ingrata...
Poi...non è che io sia proprio una seriale...non cerco l avventura di una notte...
E ho tradito veramente poche volte...
Ma se ...succede con uno... è perché c è ben altro...
E di solito poi...mi faccio solo un gran male...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il senso di colpa devastante è arrivato col primo tradimento anche perché molto infame...con un amico....
> A mia discolpa...ci avevo trombato anche prima di sposarmi...
> Ora mi sento solo ogni tanto stronza...ecco quello si ..e leggermente ingrata...
> Poi...non è che io sia proprio una seriale...non cerco l avventura di una notte...
> ...


Ma anche tu fossi seriale sarebbero cavoli tuoi 
Il farsi un gran male in una relazione extra mi lascia sempre un po’ così. Anche perché appunto non obbligandoci nessuno ad averla se la devo avere deve farmi star bene non dico al 100% ma al 99 di sicuro 
Altrimenti sto bene come sto


----------



## Vera (4 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh banalmente...la violazione di uno dei voti matrimoniali...


Sono cose che non comprenderò mai.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il senso di colpa devastante è arrivato col primo tradimento anche perché molto infame...con un amico....
> A mia discolpa...ci avevo trombato anche prima di sposarmi...
> Ora mi sento solo ogni tanto stronza...ecco quello si ..e leggermente ingrata...
> Poi...non è che io sia proprio una seriale...non cerco l avventura di una notte...
> ...


Anche perché di notte si sta a casa col marito.
Al limite una mattina o un pomeriggio.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Giugno 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Sono cose che non comprenderò mai.


Nemmeno io.


----------



## Lostris (4 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma anche tu fossi seriale sarebbero cavoli tuoi
> Il farsi un gran male in una relazione extra mi lascia sempre un po’ così. Anche perché appunto non obbligandoci nessuno ad averla se la devo avere deve farmi star bene non dico al 100% ma al 99 di sicuro
> Altrimenti sto bene come sto


Penso sia molto più facile farsi i cazzi propri gestendo un po’ di malessere (senso di colpa &co) che farseli riconoscendo davvero di essere una merda coerente.

Io credo che per me sia stato così. È stato molto più comodo gestire il senso di colpa che ammettere di essere stata una brutta persona da quel punto di vista.

Ora lo riconosco tranquillamente. 

I campioni comunque restano quelli che attribuiscono le grandi colpe alla parte lesa... c’è chi è peggio di me insomma


----------



## Ulisse (4 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Tu hai parlato di peso. Allora ho detto che tutte le religioni hanno un modo per liberarsi del peso della coscienza.
> Se non hai peso, buon per te.


None è un altro nesso che nn capivo.
Si sono ingarbugliate le risposte.
Lasciamo stare.

Comunque sul peso parlavo in generale.
Io fortunatamente non lo sento per niente.
Pur sapendo che tradire non è una bella cosa. 
Sono episodi che metto in camera stagna e isolo mentalmente dalla mia vita.
Sono un libro dell enciclopedia della mia vita che sta la bello chiuso.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Penso sia molto più facile farsi i cazzi propri gestendo un po’ di malessere (senso di colpa &co) che farseli riconoscendo davvero di essere una merda coerente.
> 
> Io credo che per me sia stato così. È stato molto più comodo gestire il senso di colpa che ammettere di essere stata una brutta persona da quel punto di vista.
> 
> ...


Non ho mai pensato a me come una brutta persona anche se credo di esserlo stata. Parlo al passato. Sono stata egoista sicuramente e non ho mai cercato giustificazioni perché non ne avevo. Soprattutto non aveva colpa mio marito. Ho messo ne davanti a tutto. 
Con il senno di poi sono ancora più convinta di aver fatto la cosa giusta e direi che tra i due non ero io la brutta persona  
Ho fatto il possibile per salvare la coppia. A posto con la coscienza ora pensò ancora di più solo a me .  
Ancora oggi però non do colpe a lui


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> None è un altro nesso che nn capivo.
> Si sono ingarbugliate le risposte.
> Lasciamo stare.
> 
> ...


Forse esiste un modo per definire questa cosa.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il senso di colpa devastante è arrivato col primo tradimento anche perché molto infame...con un amico....
> A mia discolpa...ci avevo trombato anche prima di sposarmi...
> Ora mi sento solo ogni tanto stronza...ecco quello si ..e leggermente ingrata...
> Poi...non è che io sia proprio una seriale...non cerco l avventura di una notte...
> ...


Credo che il punto sia essere in colpa per restare in un matrimonio per sopportare il quale devi distrarti .


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono stata una tradita straordinariamente ingenua.
> Lo ero perché non volevo considerare la possibilità e volevo fortemente credere in mio marito.
> Adesso non credo a nessuno. Non indago, ma non ci credo e valuto se mi va bene così com’è la relazione, tenendo conto che possano mentirmi.
> Non è bellissimo.
> ...


Io manco li uso per non mandarli in lavanderia. 



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sono arrivata a fare qualche compromesso...
> Non sono perfetta...
> Lo so che sbaglio...
> Ma fino a quando la riesco a gestire...continuo


Goditela senza doverti giustificare con gli altri. Se scegli di tradire assecondi te stessa. 
Sei così e del giudizio degli altri ti deve importare zero. 
.



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il senso di colpa devastante è arrivato col primo tradimento anche perché molto infame...con un amico....
> A mia discolpa...ci avevo trombato anche prima di sposarmi...
> Ora mi sento solo ogni tanto stronza...ecco quello si ..e leggermente ingrata...
> Poi...non è che io sia proprio una seriale...non cerco l avventura di una notte...
> ...


uffa... non cercare l'assoluzione.
Ti e' piaciuto, stop.
Tanto prima o poi si muore, almeno puoi dire di aver vissuto  come volevi o quasi.
Ma i sensi di colpa no... lasciali da parte.
Se li coltivi non capirai mai chi sei e cosa vuoi.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che il punto sia essere in colpa per restare in un matrimonio per sopportare il quale devi distrarti .


Uhm... 
Ha tradito anche prima di sposarsi... 
È fatta così e non deve essere neanche male se sei il suo amante. 
Meno se sei il marito e scopri tutto, ma vabbè.
That's life.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm...
> Ha tradito anche prima di sposarsi...
> È fatta così e non deve essere neanche male se sei il suo amante.
> Meno se sei il marito e scopri tutto, ma vabbè.
> That's life.


Non ho tradito lui prima di sposarmi..... è stato l unico che non abbia mai tradito....fino a ......
Per circa 15 anni (tra fidanzamento e matrimonio)siamo stati una splendida coppia!!!!


----------



## Vera (5 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io manco li uso per non mandarli in lavanderia.


Adesso,  non esageriamo


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non ho tradito lui prima di sposarmi..... è stato l unico che non abbia mai tradito....fino a ......
> Per circa 15 anni (tra fidanzamento e matrimonio)siamo stati una splendida coppia!!!!


Allora mi son perso qualcosa. 
Comunque hai sempre tradito,  un po' l'abitudine ce l'hai. 
Non te ne sto facendo una colpa. 
Sei fatta così e non sei certo una mosca bianca.  
Quindici anni sono tanti.  Quando l'intensità dello stare in coppia è calata, è riemersa la tua componente individuale. 
Che per l'appunto, non esclude il tradimento nella ricerca di relazioni.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Allora mi son perso qualcosa.
> Comunque hai sempre tradito,  un po' l'abitudine ce l'hai.
> Non te ne sto facendo una colpa.
> Sei fatta così e non sei certo una mosca bianca.
> ...


Non ti sei perso nulla
Avevo scritto che ho sempre tradito anche prima di sposarmi....ma mai mio marito...
Tutti quelli con cui sono stata credo di averli traditi 
Con lui è stato diverso...fino ad un certo punto...
Poi...mi è scattato qualcosa che mi ha portato a fare quello che ho fatto


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non ho tradito lui prima di sposarmi..... è stato l unico che non abbia mai tradito....fino a ......
> Per circa 15 anni (tra fidanzamento e matrimonio)siamo stati una splendida coppia!!!!


Fortunatamente non sei Ginevra (@Ginevra65 )  e puoi considerare un percorso di psicoterapia.
Io vedo dei nodi evidenti, ma devi vederli tu.
È come vedere pasta lievitata, pomodori, mozzarella e due foglie di basilico. Ecco io direi è pizza! Ma chi ha la sua situazione esposta in quel modo risponde “no, sono pasta lievitata, pomodori, mozzarella e due foglie di basilico” non riesce a vedere la pizza.
Non hai idea di come staresti bene, sciolti quei nodi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fortunatamente non sei Ginevra (@Ginevra65 )  e puoi considerare un percorso di psicoterapia.
> Io vedo dei nodi evidenti, ma devi vederli tu.
> È come vedere pasta lievitata, pomodori, mozzarella e due foglie di basilico. Ecco io direi è pizza! Ma chi ha la sua situazione esposta in quel modo risponde “no, sono pasta lievitata, pomodori, mozzarella e due foglie di basilico” non riesce a vedere la pizza.
> Non hai idea di come staresti bene, sciolti quei nodi.


Beh male di sicuro non può farmi!!!
Ci penserò su...
Almeno continuerò ad essere infedele...sapendo i motivi...
Scherzi a parte ci penso seriamente!


----------



## mistral (5 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Perché noi siamo tutti sicurissimi di dove i nostri consorti hanno consumato gli amplessi...


Io si


----------



## mistral (5 Giugno 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Sai che mi è capitato di pensarci a questa cosa delle aggravanti?
> 
> Fermo restando che bisogna prima definire il concetto di "tradire", dato che vuol dire solo "venir meno alla parola data" e bisogna vedere qual è il patto tra due persone...ma questo è stato già ampiamente discusso, in passato, su questi schermi... e non vorrei ritornarci!
> 
> ...


Le aggravanti o le attenuanti io le calibro sul sentire personale .
Una studentessa americana venuta in Italia per un anno descriveva in modo raccapricciante il fatto che qui ci si soffi il naso in classe e magari si appoggi il fazzoletto sul banco,in USA si esce dalla classe come per andare a fare pipì.
In egual modo si stupiva che qui ,ruttare in pubblico e mettere i gomiti sul tavolo fosse segno di maleducazione.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Giugno 2021)

Cavolo Mistral gli allergici alle graminacee farebbero lezione in corridoio.


----------



## Lostris (5 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Cavolo Mistral gli allergici alle graminacee farebbero lezione in corridoio.


  

giornate difficili..


----------



## Divì (10 Giugno 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi evochi solo per disturbare la mia quiete.
> 
> Altro che _bbbuona_...


Ecco.... Appunto....


----------



## Brunetta (10 Giugno 2021)

Divì ha detto:


> Ecco.... Appunto....


Bello il nuovo avatar


----------



## Gennaro73 (11 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non ti sei perso nulla
> Avevo scritto che ho sempre tradito anche prima di sposarmi....ma mai mio marito...
> Tutti quelli con cui sono stata credo di averli traditi
> Con lui è stato diverso...fino ad un certo punto...
> Poi...mi è scattato qualcosa che mi ha portato a fare quello che ho fatto


A volte ti è capitato di trattare un pó male tuo marito, quasi volessi scaricargli le colpe del tradimento?

Cercare di vederlo peggiore di quel che è per giustificarti.


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Cavolo Mistral gli allergici alle graminacee farebbero lezione in corridoio.


Io ho la rinite praticamente da 3 mesi. Sono condannato all'esilio, come Dante.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Giugno 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> A volte ti è capitato di trattare un pó male tuo marito, quasi volessi scaricargli le colpe del tradimento?
> 
> Cercare di vederlo peggiore di quel che è per giustificarti.


No...so che sono io in torto...
Che poi possa pensare che ho tradito perché mi sono sentita trascurata non desiderata quello si...
Non cerchi fuori dal tuo giardinetto se hai tutto...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No...so che sono io in torto...
> Che poi possa pensare che ho tradito perché mi sono sentita trascurata non desiderata quello si...
> Non cerchi fuori dal tuo giardinetto se hai tutto...


Non è detto e soprattutto puoi non cercare e ti capita di incontrare qualcuno a cui non vuoi dire no 
L’essere trascurata Resta per me  non una motivazione valida.


----------



## mistral (13 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho la rinite praticamente da 3 mesi. Sono condannato all'esilio, come Dante.


La rinite vasomotoria mi ha fatta di impazzire  per 4 anni,non rispondeva a nulla se non a spray di cortisone .Poi ho scoperto il macerato glicolico di Ribes Nigrum e dopo due settimane è sparita ,e sono passati 5 anni.


----------



## francoff (15 Giugno 2021)

mistral ha detto:


> La rinite vasomotoria mi ha fatta di impazzire  per 4 anni,non rispondeva a nulla se non a spray di cortisone .Poi ho scoperto il macerato glicolico di Ribes Nigrum e dopo due settimane è sparita ,e sono passati 5 anni.


anche per me è stato miracoloso , per l allergia da polline


----------



## Gennaro73 (16 Giugno 2021)

mistral ha detto:


> La rinite vasomotoria mi ha fatta di impazzire  per 4 anni,non rispondeva a nulla se non a spray di cortisone .Poi ho scoperto il macerato glicolico di Ribes Nigrum e dopo due settimane è sparita ,e sono passati 5 anni.


La rinite la avevi tutto l'anno? Non allergica giusto? 

Mi interessa: negli anni ho modificato alimentazione, ottenendo risultati discreti, ma ho sempre questa rinite vasomotoria. 

Hai qualche indicazione da dare?


----------



## Gennaro73 (16 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No...so che sono io in torto...
> Che poi possa pensare che ho tradito perché mi sono sentita trascurata non desiderata quello si...
> Non cerchi fuori dal tuo giardinetto se hai tutto...


Capisco, ma la mia lei sembra proprio abbia cercato fuori dal giardinetto, appena (un pó dopo) finito l'effetto novità. 

Tutto non si puó mai avere, specialmente la freschezza di un rapporto nuovo (quando non lo è piú).


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Giugno 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Tutto non si puó mai avere, specialmente la freschezza di un rapporto nuovo (quando non lo è piú).


Certo la novità dopo un po'si trasforma in vita consolidata...e quello va bene è l ordine normale delle cose ..
Non è quello che mi ha portato a tradire....
Ps scusa la domanda...non state più insieme o l avete superato?scusa ma non me lo ricordo proprio


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No...so che sono io in torto...
> Che poi possa pensare che ho tradito perché mi sono sentita trascurata non desiderata quello si...
> Non cerchi fuori dal tuo giardinetto se hai tutto...





Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è detto e soprattutto puoi non cercare e ti capita di incontrare qualcuno a cui non vuoi dire no
> L’essere trascurata Resta per me  non una motivazione valida.


Una volta mi impegnavo per fare capire l’assurdità di volere tutto.
Adesso mi sono stancata.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una volta mi impegnavo per fare capire l’assurdità di volere tutto.
> Adesso mi sono stancata.


Potrei dirti che non voglio tutto ma solo .. qualcosa che probabilmente non so nemmeno io...

.....Voglio una vita di scorta per osare di più e 2 ali di carta per andare più su (cit)....


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Potrei dirti che non voglio tutto ma solo .. qualcosa che probabilmente non so nemmeno io...
> 
> .....Voglio una vita di scorta per osare di più e 2 ali di carta per andare più su (cit)....


Forse vuoi che altri compensino le tue carenze.
Ma penso che si debba accettare di non avere, essere tutto.
Accettare i propri limiti e la propria impotenza.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una volta mi impegnavo per fare capire l’assurdità di volere tutto.
> Adesso mi sono stancata.


Mai voluto tutto. Anzi sono una di poche pretese


----------



## Ulisse (16 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non cerchi fuori dal tuo giardinetto se hai tutto...


forse il problema sta proprio nella ricerca del *tutto* come sinonimo di felicità.
il *tutto* ha il sapore di un utopistico obiettivo che, pur se consapevoli della sua irraggiungibilità, ci da comunque un gran bel salvacondotto morale per sbagliare.
E lo dico specialmente per me che mi sono beccato qualche volta a farmi questo ragionamento con celate mire assolutorie...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> forse il problema sta proprio nella ricerca del *tutto* come sinonimo di felicità.
> il *tutto* ha il sapore di un utopistico obiettivo che, pur se consapevoli della sua irraggiungibilità, ci da comunque un gran bel salvacondotto morale per sbagliare.
> E lo dico specialmente per me che mi sono beccato qualche volta a farmi questo ragionamento con celate mire assolutorie...


Io non voglio assoluzione.. 
E manco tutto ....
Quando l avrò ottenuto giuro vi avviso...


----------



## Ulisse (16 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io non voglio assoluzione..
> E manco tutto ....
> Quando l avrò ottenuto giuro vi avviso...


intendo assoluzione come parziale giustificazione


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> intendo assoluzione come parziale giustificazione


Appunto anche io...
Non posso giustificarmi ...ma sostengo da sempre che se uno tradisce lo fa perché ha delle mancanze almeno nel mio caso ...e probabilmente il rapporto ufficiale ha dei seri problemi...
Io non sono una che si alza al mattino e va a cercare l avventura...l occasione...ci deve essere di più... non sono da una botta e via...
Forse è  anche peggio....


----------



## Foglia (16 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> forse il problema sta proprio nella ricerca del *tutto* come sinonimo di felicità.
> il *tutto* ha il sapore di un utopistico obiettivo che, pur se consapevoli della sua irraggiungibilità, ci da comunque un gran bel salvacondotto morale per sbagliare.
> E lo dico specialmente per me che mi sono beccato qualche volta a farmi questo ragionamento con celate mire assolutorie...


Ma non si ha comunque "tutto". Al limite, si ha "di più" 
L'avere il tutto è fortemente illusorio, e presuppone la percezione di una qualche mancanza (che dubito che si possa colmare). Poi oh: si dice "vuoi avere tutto", quando, che ne so, a casa stai bene ma vuoi aggiungere altro "sapore" alla tua vita. Ma appunto credo (lato traditore, ma lo penso anche da non traditrice, in effetti , sia pure scisso dalle "giustifiche" implicite di cui tu parli ) che quello sia un di più. Un abbellimento, un'aggiunta.
Se le mire sono assolutorie, si pensa, si parte dal presupposto, di una qualche mancanza grave. Mentre è abbastanza appurato che la gran parte di chi tradisce non solo sta bene all'interno del matrimonio, ma vuole crearsi le condizioni per starci ancora meglio (egoisticamente finché vuoi, ma questo è). Ed è un concetto che non cambia granché nemmeno da single (almeno parlo per me, che nel matrimonio ho già ampiamente dato): si vuole una bella "aggiunta", non un peso , men che meno "un tutto"   Se esistono mancanze gravi, sono convinta che sia meglio restare da soli, imparare a starci, e credo valga in ambo i casi


----------



## Foglia (16 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Appunto anche io...
> Non posso giustificarmi ...ma sostengo da sempre che se uno tradisce lo fa perché ha delle mancanze almeno nel mio caso ...e probabilmente il rapporto ufficiale ha dei seri problemi...
> Io non sono una che si alza al mattino e va a cercare l avventura...l occasione...ci deve essere di più... non sono da una botta e via...
> Forse è  anche peggio....


Però un conto è se cerchi fuori per provare ad "aggiustarti" meglio all'interno del tuo matrimonio.
Un conto è se cerchi una persona come "succedaneo di...."  E magari atttendi di trovarla per mollare il marito 
Io provengo da un'esperienza matrimoniale anche un pò estrema, se vogliamo: ti posso garantire che se avessi cercato il "sucecdaneo" del mio ex in quel momento, avrei combinato un disastro. E bello grosso


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Appunto anche io...
> Non posso giustificarmi ...ma sostengo da sempre che se uno tradisce lo fa perché ha delle mancanze almeno nel mio caso ...e probabilmente il rapporto ufficiale ha dei seri problemi...
> Io non sono una che si alza al mattino e va a cercare l avventura...l occasione...ci deve essere di più... non sono da una botta e via...
> Forse è  anche peggio....


Ma c’è così tanta gente che si alza al mattino e va a cercare una relazione. Che poi come di cerca? Mah
Non ho capito cosa c’entra non essere da una botta e via o no


----------



## Lostris (16 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mai voluto tutto. Anzi sono una di poche pretese


Da noi diciamo_ èss de bóca buna
 _


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Da noi diciamo_ èss de bóca buna
> _


No così vuol dire che mi va bene tutto


----------



## Lostris (16 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No così vuol dire che mi va bene tutto


E infatti non è il tuo caso.
Non avrai tante pretese, ma su quelle poche spacchi i maroni in modo indicibile


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> E infatti non è il tuo caso.
> Non avrai tante pretese, ma su quelle poche spacchi i maroni in modo indicibile


Ah ecco meno male. Ho avuto paura che fosse passato quel messaggio
Il resto quoto. L’ideale è trovare qualcuno a cui non è necessario spaccarli


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Giugno 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> E magari atttendi di trovarla per mollare il marito


Assolutamente no...non voglio un sostituto del marito... già uno mi basta....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma c’è così tanta gente che si alza al mattino e va a cercare una relazione. Che poi come di cerca? Mah
> Non ho capito cosa c’entra non essere da una botta e via o no


Per dire che non sono una che vuole a tutti i costi una storia extra...una che si fa andare bene tutto...
Ci deve essere un qualcosa di speciale nella persona con cui decido di andare...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Per dire che non sono una che vuole a tutti i costi una storia extra...una che si fa andare bene tutto...
> Ci deve essere un qualcosa di speciale nella persona con cui decido di andare...


Spero che valga un po’ per tutte


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Per dire che non sono una che vuole a tutti i costi una storia extra...una che si fa andare bene tutto...
> Ci deve essere un qualcosa di speciale nella persona con cui decido di andare...


Quante storie extra hai avuto durante il matrimonio?


----------



## Ulisse (16 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Appunto anche io...
> Non posso giustificarmi ...ma sostengo da sempre che se uno tradisce lo fa perché ha delle mancanze almeno nel mio caso


mah...
Se faccio una onesta introspettiva, mi vedo spesso più come complice che come vittima di certe mancanze perchè per comodità o semplice pigrizia ne ho preferito l'inaridimento piuttosto che il loro rinvigorimento.
E, parere personale, da complice non credo sia giusto lamentarmi poi di certe mancanze e tentare di sopperirle.



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io non sono una che si alza al mattino e va a cercare l avventura...l occasione...ci deve essere di più... non sono da una botta e via...
> Forse è  anche peggio....


ma nemmeno io scendo la mattina per fare un altra tacca alla pistola.
sul voler trovare di più...dipende da cos'è questo di più.
Sicuramente a tutti, me compreso, fa piacere il trovarsi davanti una persona in gamba e non un cretina/o

però, alla fine, non partendo mai con nessuna progettualità o futuro a lungo termine, certi *di più* possono anche ritorcersi contro facendomi mettere in dubbio proprio quella durata limitata che avevo preventivato.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Giugno 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quante storie extra hai avuto durante il matrimonio?


?????vuoi i numeri?


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ?????vuoi i numeri?


La quantità è indice di insoddisfazione


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Giugno 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La quantità è indice di insoddisfazione


Infatti non ho numeri da darti...non sono una seriale...
Non vado in cerca di avventure....non sono mai stata così....
Altrimenti ne avrei potute averne a quantità ipotizzo..

A dicembre ho chiuso la storia più importante che ho avuto...

Adesso sono in una fase....di stand by...


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Infatti non ho numeri da darti...non sono una seriale...
> Non vado in cerca di avventure....non sono mai stata così....
> Altrimenti ne avrei potute averne a quantità ipotizzo..
> 
> ...


Interessante


----------



## Gennaro73 (19 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo la novità dopo un po'si trasforma in vita consolidata...e quello va bene è l ordine normale delle cose ..
> Non è quello che mi ha portato a tradire....
> Ps scusa la domanda...non state più insieme o l avete superato?scusa ma non me lo ricordo proprio


Si, stiamo insieme.

Superato no, lei è identica a quel che era

Io ho abbassato le aspettative verso di lei, e questo mi protegge abbastanza verso le sue interperanze.


----------



## mistral (19 Giugno 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> La rinite la avevi tutto l'anno? Non allergica giusto?
> 
> Mi interessa: negli anni ho modificato alimentazione, ottenendo risultati discreti, ma ho sempre questa rinite vasomotoria.
> 
> Hai qualche indicazione da dare?


Si ,bastava una luce forte ,il sole ,l’aria secca,l’aria umida,l’aria calda l’aria fredda ,il condizionatore ,il termosifone ..
Insomma qualsiasi variazione provocava appunto lo spasmo dei vasi dei turbinati ,test allergologici negativi.
Il primo attacco scatenato in piena estate passando dal caldo torrido al freddo del supermercato ,turbinati reattivi tanto che non riuscivo più a deglutire ,acqua dagli occhi e dal naso come se avessi un rubinetto aperto  orecchie tappate .
Gli spray al cortisone alleviavano ma non hanno curato ,per circa 4 anni un incubo con qualche tregua .
Casualmente mi viene consigliato il ribes per un altro fastidio e mi accorgo  che anche la rinite era sparita , ne parlo con l’erborista e mi conferma che è uno dei metodi più efficaci per queste patologie ,comprese quelle su base allergica .
Due amiche  tormentate dallo stesso problema ,(una allergica) hanno buttato cortisone ed anti staminici.


----------



## Gennaro73 (20 Giugno 2021)

mistral ha detto:


> Si ,bastava una luce forte ,il sole ,l’aria secca,l’aria umida,l’aria calda l’aria fredda ,il condizionatore ,il termosifone ..
> Insomma qualsiasi variazione provocava appunto lo spasmo dei vasi dei turbinati ,test allergologici negativi.
> Il primo attacco scatenato in piena estate passando dal caldo torrido al freddo del supermercato ,turbinati reattivi tanto che non riuscivo più a deglutire ,acqua dagli occhi e dal naso come se avessi un rubinetto aperto  orecchie tappate .
> Gli spray al cortisone alleviavano ma non hanno curato ,per circa 4 anni un incubo con qualche tregua .
> ...


Magnifico! 

Inizio al piú presto anche io! Speriamo!


----------



## desire.vodafone (21 Giugno 2021)

Lerino ha detto:


> diciamo che per arrivare ad un percorso pacifico ed arrivare ad un consensuale è necessario un percorso del genere, perchè in un momento come questo viaggio sul filo del rasoio, non vorrei aprire una guerra dove a rimetterci siamo tutti, sia noi due che le ragazze.


Non so se è già stato detto. 
Comunque io da figlio di separati ricordo una bella guerra, con tanto di decine di migliaia di euro regalati agli avvocati. Ma ad un certo punto credo sarà l'unica possibilità se vuoi uscirne.
Io sono in una situazione di separazione, siamo in buoni rapporti e non abbiamo figli. Quindi uno dice, facile! No, un casino, soprattutto per chi come te sta insieme con questa persona da 20 anni. Per assurdo la guerra ti facilita la risoluzione, qualsiasi sia il risultato (bagno di sangue economico e emotivo). 
Io sto provando ad uscirne in maniera morbida, senza litigi e senza cacciare nessuno di casa... Ma sono comunque in un limbo, pur essendoci chiariti e in parte allontanati... 
Prima di fare questo passo sono pure io passato dagli psicologi, sarò fatto male io o avrò trovato persone poco capaci... Ma dopo 5 incontri ho sospeso, tanto poi bisogna agire... Il solo parlare non porta a nulla...
La butto li, perché poi il problema quasi sempre parte dal letto... Presumo che l'aspetto sessuale con tua moglie sia quasi azzerato e quando capita il tutto si riduce a scopatine ridicole?
Tu hai avuto una storia precedente, e lei lo sa... io ho tirato fuori il problema con la mia compagna prima di beccare in giro qualcuna, perché sapevo sarebbe successo... Il problema è che cosi ci si espone, e a me non va di uscire e dire che esco con un altra (anche se poi lo capisce), con la risultante che poi uno deve inventare scuse da una parte o dall'altra. 
Comunque il fatto che te lo portava a casa è stato proprio di cattivo gusto.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Non so se è già stato detto.
> Comunque io da figlio di separati ricordo una bella guerra, con tanto di decine di migliaia di euro regalati agli avvocati. Ma ad un certo punto credo sarà l'unica possibilità se vuoi uscirne.
> Io sono in una situazione di separazione, siamo in buoni rapporti e non abbiamo figli. Quindi uno dice, facile! No, un casino, soprattutto per chi come te sta insieme con questa persona da 20 anni. Per assurdo la guerra ti facilita la risoluzione, qualsiasi sia il risultato (bagno di sangue economico e emotivo).
> Io sto provando ad uscirne in maniera morbida, senza litigi e senza cacciare nessuno di casa... Ma sono comunque in un limbo, pur essendoci chiariti e in parte allontanati...
> ...


Come sono le scopatine ridicole?


----------



## desire.vodafone (21 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come sono le scopatine ridicole?


Quelle cose fatte quasi per "dovere" e non per passione...


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Quelle cose fatte quasi per "dovere" e non per passione...


Me lo sono sempre chiesta, lato uomo, come sia scopare con una che lo fa "per dovere. Più o meno alla fine del mio matrimonio capitò anche a me (in verità capito di peggio, ma comunque non è questo il discorso). Cioè: a te piace comunque?


----------



## Lostris (21 Giugno 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Me lo sono sempre chiesta, lato uomo, come sia scopare con una che lo fa "per dovere. Più o meno alla fine del mio matrimonio capitò anche a me (in verità capito di peggio, ma comunque non è questo il discorso). Cioè: a te piace comunque?


Anche a me è capita una roba allucinante in questo senso … ma ormai il rapporto era alla deriva.

E mi son sempre chiesta che soddisfazione si puó mai trarre dal farlo quando dall’altra parte evidentemente non c’è partecipazione. 

Io non ce la farei.. al di là del fatto che forse per un uomo un minimo di partecipazione ci deve sempre essere , se non vedo riflesso il mio “entusiasmo” mi rompo.

Il bello è, tanto, dare piacere a chi apprezza, oltre che prenderlo - ovviamente.


----------



## Foglia (21 Giugno 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> E mi son sempre chiesta che soddisfazione si puó mai trarre dal farlo quando dall’altra parte evidentemente non c’è partecipazione.


Ah. Io non facevo proprio niente per fingere che mi andasse. Era diventato un modo per tenerlo tranquillo. Questo quando andava bene.... Poi ci furono episodi che preferisco non ricordare


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Me lo sono sempre chiesta, lato uomo, come sia scopare con una che lo fa "per dovere. Più o meno alla fine del mio matrimonio capitò anche a me (in verità capito di peggio, ma comunque non è questo il discorso). Cioè: a te piace comunque?


Invece io mi chiedo come lo faccia lui. Pensa un po’


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Quelle cose fatte quasi per "dovere" e non per passione...


E tu? Cosa facevi per dimostrare passione.
Com’è fatto con passione ?


----------



## desire.vodafone (21 Giugno 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Me lo sono sempre chiesta, lato uomo, come sia scopare con una che lo fa "per dovere. Più o meno alla fine del mio matrimonio capitò anche a me (in verità capito di peggio, ma comunque non è questo il discorso). Cioè: a te piace comunque?


No che non mi piace ... Ovviamente. Di fatti siamo finiti a non farlo più..


----------



## desire.vodafone (21 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E tu? Cosa facevi per dimostrare passione.
> Com’è fatto con passione ?


Be' diciamo che quando la regola è non avere quasi mai voglia è già un indicatore... Non è/era il mio caso visto che per un uomo è difficile nascondere la voglia, e a me la voglia si è Sempre manifestata...
Fatto con passione mi è ricapitato recentemente con un amica, be' c'è poco da descrivere...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Be' diciamo che quando la regola è non avere quasi mai voglia è già un indicatore... Non è/era il mio caso visto che per un uomo è difficile nascondere la voglia, e a me la voglia si è Sempre manifestata...
> Fatto con passione mi è ricapitato recentemente con un amica, be' c'è poco da descrivere...


E no. Descrivi come manifestavi la tua passione. Basta una erezione?


----------



## patroclo (21 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E no. Descrivi come manifestavi la tua passione. Basta una erezione?


...non c'è complimento più sincero .... a meno che uno non usi la chimica


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...non c'è complimento più sincero .... a meno che uno non usi la chimica


Capirai! Visto che lui vuole qualcosa deve dire cos’è e come lui si comporta per ottenerlo.
Se non sei tu sotto altro nick, lascia rispondere lui.


----------



## patroclo (21 Giugno 2021)

...parlo più


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...parlo più


Ma no! Parla di te, se ti va.
Ma non vedo perché devi rispondere al posto di un altro. A meno che non fossi presente.


----------



## patroclo (21 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no! Parla di te, se ti va.
> Ma non vedo perché devi rispondere al posto di un altro. A meno che non fossi presente.


...era una battuta a sfondo sessuale ....poi te la spiego


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...era una battuta a sfondo sessuale ....poi te la spiego


Una battutona


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece io mi chiedo come lo faccia lui. Pensa un po’


Da uomo dico impossibile


----------



## patroclo (22 Giugno 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Me lo sono sempre chiesta, lato uomo, come sia scopare con una che lo fa "per dovere. Più o meno alla fine del mio matrimonio capitò anche a me (in verità capito di peggio, ma comunque non è questo il discorso). Cioè: a te piace comunque?


a me metteva una tristezza tremenda, in realtà ogni volta, le rare volte capitava, speravo fosse cambiato qualcosa.....ma così non era
L'inizio faceva anche sperare ma poi l'illusione svaniva presto....e alla fine gran frustrazione e sensazione di totale inadeguatezza


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2021)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Da uomo dico impossibile


Non ho scritto “come faccia lui” ma “come *lo* faccia lui”


----------



## Foglia (22 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho scritto “come faccia lui” ma “come *lo* faccia lui”


Però è una cosa che può essere vista ambo i lati. Prescindi un attimo dalle "motivazioni". Come lo fai quando si è spento tutto, persino l'alfabeto, della comunicazione. Lo fai male. Questo è. Una delle cose anche più "giocose" se vogliamo, all'interno di una coppia, diventa un "timbrare il cartellino", lato attivo (chi vorrebbe ancora) e lato passivo (chi non vuole più). Perché comunque la voglia di giocare con l'altro non c'è più. Prescindendo dalle motivazioni, eh


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però è una cosa che può essere vista ambo i lati. Prescindi un attimo dalle "motivazioni". Come lo fai quando si è spento tutto, persino l'alfabeto, della comunicazione. Lo fai male. Questo è. Una delle cose anche più "giocose" se vogliamo, all'interno di una coppia, diventa un "timbrare il cartellino", lato attivo (chi vorrebbe ancora) e lato passivo (chi non vuole più). Perché comunque la voglia di giocare con l'altro non c'è più. Prescindendo dalle motivazioni, eh


Sì. Ma qui ho sempre visto dare la responsabilità alla donna (vedi anche questa discussione) come se ogni donna dovesse andare in visibilio per avere avuto l’omaggio di una erezione, quando per tutto il resto del tempo è considerata una lavatrice. 
Può non essere così, però vorrei leggerlo.


----------



## Foglia (22 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Ma qui ho sempre visto dare la responsabilità alla donna (vedi anche questa discussione) come se ogni donna dovesse andare in visibilio per avere avuto l’omaggio di una erezione, quando per tutto il resto del tempo è considerata una lavatrice.
> Può non essere così, però vorrei leggerlo.


La responsabilità non è mai da una parte sola. Si comunica in due (e il sesso è una forma di comunicazione), se si smette di comunicare fuori dal letto, anche il sesso perde via via il suo alfabeto.
Il mio ex era arrivato a richiamare i "doveri coniugali" per fare sesso: non si accorgeva nemmeno (o poco gliene importava, non lo so  ) del fatto che mi fosse diventato completamente ostile. E.... boh, pretendeva . Ora, prescindendo dal fatto che avrei certamente potuto non essergli accondiscendente, cos'è che gli potevo dare? Oltre a un buco, sperando che si spicciasse.... Brutto a dirsi, eh. Tristissimo. Responsabilità di entrambi, anche mia di non avergli detto chiaro e tondo sul muso (prima di quel che ho fatto, perché poi l'ho fatto) che a quella stregua a me non piaceva certo, e lui poteva andare a scoparsi il mare. Avrei evitato di aggiungere brutti ricordi.


----------



## patroclo (22 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Ma qui ho sempre visto dare la responsabilità alla donna (vedi anche questa discussione) come se ogni donna dovesse andare in visibilio per avere avuto l’omaggio di una erezione, quando per tutto il resto del tempo è considerata una lavatrice.
> Può non essere così, però vorrei leggerlo.


beh... non so dove hai letto della "lavatrice"


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> La responsabilità non è mai da una parte sola. Si comunica in due (e il sesso è una forma di comunicazione), se si smette di comunicare fuori dal letto, anche il sesso perde via via il suo alfabeto.
> Il mio ex era arrivato a richiamare i "doveri coniugali" per fare sesso: non si accorgeva nemmeno (o poco gliene importava, non lo so  ) del fatto che mi fosse diventato completamente ostile. E.... boh, pretendeva . Ora, prescindendo dal fatto che avrei certamente potuto non essergli accondiscendente, cos'è che gli potevo dare? Oltre a un buco, sperando che si spicciasse.... Brutto a dirsi, eh. Tristissimo. Responsabilità di entrambi, anche mia di non avergli detto chiaro e tondo sul muso (prima di quel che ho fatto, perché poi l'ho fatto) che a quella stregua a me non piaceva certo, e lui poteva andare a scoparsi il mare. Avrei evitato di aggiungere brutti ricordi.





patroclo ha detto:


> beh... non so dove hai letto della "lavatrice"


Vedi Foglia


----------



## patroclo (22 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi Foglia


Foglia parla di responsabilità comune, come se mi azzardassi a dire che lui era un "cazzo con dietro un portafoglio".... o cose simili


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Foglia parla di responsabilità comune, come se mi azzardassi a dire che lui era un "cazzo con dietro un portafoglio".... o cose simili


Ciao eh


----------



## Foglia (23 Giugno 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Foglia parla di responsabilità comune, come se mi azzardassi a dire che lui era un "cazzo con dietro un portafoglio".... o cose simili


In sintesi, ma proprio in sintesi, quando la comunicazione è alla frutta tutto il resto (compreso il sesso ovviamente) segue a ruota. Per me lui alla fine comunque era (come ha detto qualcuno recentemente) una presenza ingombrante. Quando non fonte di altro. Un corpo estraneo. Ora: in un contesto così, rivendicare i cd. "doveri coniugali" è come pretendere che un muto si metta a parlare. E basta. Vivi solo di vantaggi materiali (da ambo le parti) finché non ti accorgi che non ti bastano  Poi ovviamente ci sono situazioni per così dire "intermedie, non era il mio caso. Alla luce dell'oggi mi basterebbe poco per farmi dire che non è cosa lo stare insieme se non trovo corrispondenza. Ovviamente al tempo la responsabilità fu anche mia. Non ci si trova senza più un alfabeto dall'oggi al domani. Come non ci si dovrebbe trovare a fare sesso senza voglia, perché uno incalza coi "doveri coniugali". Alla fine (come nel sesso) tutto si era ridotto a una fornitura di servizi controvoglia. Con in più, da parte mia, una dose smisurata di paura. Paura delle reazioni di chi mi dormiva accanto. Mica per niente mi sono comunque separata


----------



## patroclo (23 Giugno 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> In sintesi, ma proprio in sintesi, quando la comunicazione è alla frutta tutto il resto (compreso il sesso ovviamente) segue a ruota. Per me lui alla fine comunque era (come ha detto qualcuno recentemente) una presenza ingombrante. Quando non fonte di altro. Un corpo estraneo. Ora: in un contesto così, rivendicare i cd. "doveri coniugali" è come pretendere che un muto si metta a parlare. E basta. Vivi solo di vantaggi materiali (da ambo le parti) finché non ti accorgi che non ti bastano  Poi ovviamente ci sono situazioni per così dire "intermedie, non era il mio caso. Alla luce dell'oggi mi basterebbe poco per farmi dire che non è cosa lo stare insieme se non trovo corrispondenza. Ovviamente al tempo la responsabilità fu anche mia. Non ci si trova senza più un alfabeto dall'oggi al domani. Come non ci si dovrebbe trovare a fare sesso senza voglia, perché uno incalza coi "doveri coniugali". Alla fine (come nel sesso) tutto si era ridotto a una fornitura di servizi controvoglia. Con in più, da parte mia, una dose smisurata di paura. Paura delle reazioni di chi mi dormiva accanto. Mica per niente mi sono comunque separata


.....e hai fatto più che bene!
nel mio caso non era un "rivendicare i doveri coniugali", forse una situazione "intermedia" come la definisci tu. Arrivare alla conclusione che il sesso era uno strumento per appianare i suoi sensi di colpa e calmare le mie inquietudini non è stato bello


----------



## Rose1994 (30 Settembre 2021)

Lerino ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> mi rivolgo specialmente alle donne di questo forum per un consiglio.
> Circa 4 mesi fa, mia moglie e mia suocera, mi hanno presentato una persona, un uomo di 51 anni che lavora vicino al negozio di mia moglie, nel tempo questa persona veniva spesso da mia suocera che vive sopra di noi con scuse strane. Ha voluto organizzare diverse cene e alla fine abbiamo instaurato un rapporto di confidenza con questo uomo, mi ha chiesto aiuto per portare sua moglie su al nord per fargli aprire un suo negozio di abbigliamento, lui lavora qui da anni e va in su ed in giù una volta ogni due settimane. Qualcosa non mi tornava, notavo che mia moglie e lui erano particolarmente in imbarazzo alla mia presenza. Una sera, sono andato a farmi una doccia e quando sono uscito mia moglie non c'era più, era da mia suocera e c'era anche questo uomo, è tornata dopo circa 1 ora dimenticandosi anche che bisognava preparare la cena per noi e per le nostre figlie. Tutta questa situazione ha scaturito imbarazzo e dubbi anche a una delle mie figlie di 16 anni. Una delle due, si è confidata con me, dicendomi che non aveva piacere della presenza, quasi settimanale, di questo estraneo nella nostra vita, si era accorta anche lei che qualcosa non tornava, al negozio della mamma c'era spesso questo personaggio ed in casa ci veniva spesso. Un giorno mi chiama mia suocera per dirmi che aveva invitato nuovamente a cena questa persona, cena dove presenziavamo tutti. Ne parlo con mia moglie,  dicendo che avrei preferito evitare, visto la situazione del covid, di fare questa cena, per lei non era un problema perchè il personaggio si era vaccinato e che non si rischiava nessun pericolo.... maaaaa, calcolate che abbiamo smesso da gennaio di fargli fare uno sport che sarebbe stato consentito, per evitare qualsiasi problema, in primis per mia suocera e poi per il fatto di essere lei un autonoma e dover poi chiudere l'attività. A questo punto, mia figlia ha voluto ribadire, non davanti a me, che non aveva piacere di cenare con questo uomo, sia perchè non capiva questa amicizia, sia per la situazione del covid. La risposta della mamma è stata piuttosto brutale, ha detto che non c'erano problemi, la soluzione era quella di andare solo lei da mia suocera ed io e le mie figlie si sarebbe cenato da soli in casa nostra. Non volevo credere a quello che stava succedendo, considerando che il rapporto con mia moglie, sia a livello sessuale che non era al top, forse come non mai in tanti anni ( entrambi abbiamo 37 anni e stiamo insieme da quando abbiamo 17 anni) Dovevo aprire gli occhi e controllare cosa stava succedendo. Premetto che non ho mai controllato il cellulare di mia moglie, ma un giorno, ricordandomi che il suo numero era intestato a me, ho scaricato l'app della compagnia telefonica per vedere le chiamate effettuate, li mi è crollato il mondo addosso, i dubbi che avevo sono diventati realtà, ho scoperto che c'erano chiamate constanti tutti i giorno per due ore e mezzo circa, sms inviati fino a tarda notte...... Ho preso di petto la situazione ed ho chiamato il nostro "amico" facendogli credere che avevo letto i messaggi e avevo visto tutte le chiamate quotidiane, dopo pochi minuti, il grande Uomo è crollato ed ha incominciato a chiedermi scusa, che gli dispiaceva dell'accaduto, gli ho chiesto un confronto a di persona ma non ha avuto lo stesso coraggio che aveva dimostrato nei mesi trascorsi nel venirmi in casa e farmi l'amico di turno..... Ho cosi deciso di inviargli un messaggio per invitarlo a non provarsi a ricontattare mia moglie e di stare alla larga dalla sua attività e nel mettere a conoscenza sua moglie di quanto era successo e di quanto poteva succedere.... Mi è crollato il mondo addosso, perchè un tradimento può anche capitare, anche se non lo condivido, io per primo mi sono legato anni fa ad un altra donna, ma ho messo a conoscenza mia moglie perchè non sono in grado di mentire e ci siamo allontanati per un paio di mesi. Poi abbiamo riiniziato un nuovo percorso e dopo un anno, ho scoperto che si frequentava con un altro uomo, lei dice che era solo amicizia.... Sorvoliamo questo episodio, perché il punto principale per cui vi chiedo un consiglio è di capire come si può superare superare una cattiveria simile, cioè quella di portarmi questa persona in casa mia, cercare in tutti i modi di farmelo diventare un amico e di farlo conoscere alle miei figlie, ripeto, il tradimento ci può anche stare, ma arrivare a cosi tanto è da persone cattive.... Non credo che riuscirò mai a superare questa situazione, sto pensando a me, che sono ancora giovane, per fortuna anche una persona piacente e penso che per quanto sono buono, merito molto di più... Dimenticavo, il negozio l'ho aperto io con i miei sacrifici, fisici ed economici, faccio doppio lavoro da tre anni, lavoro tutti i giorni almeno 14 ore per dargli una mano al negozio.... Lei ora piange e capisce di aver sbagliato, ma non ci credo più, non riesco a dimenticare, ma non il tradimento, perchè le prove non c'è l'ho e forse ho interrotto in tempo questa relazione, ma la cattiveria di farmi diventare amico e mettere nel mezzo anche le figlie senza un minimo di pudore.... Secondo voi è giusto subire cosi tanto e cercare di passarci sopra? Abbiamo fissato un appuntamento, su sua richiesta da una psicanalista di coppia, ma il problema è suo e non della coppia...Grazie a chiunque mi sia di supporto.


Scusate ma solo io mi sono soffermata sua frase “ DIMENTICANDOSI ANCHE CHE BISOGNAVA PREPARARE LA CENA PER NOI E PER LE NOSTRE FIGLIE” scusami ma non sai preparare due cose in croce? 
tralasciando questo lo rileggo senza rabbia e rispondo tra un po’ 
Scusate ma non si può sentire questa frase… mi sale il sangue al cervello…


----------



## perplesso (30 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Scusate ma solo io mi sono soffermata sua frase “ DIMENTICANDOSI ANCHE CHE BISOGNAVA PREPARARE LA CENA PER NOI E PER LE NOSTRE FIGLIE” scusami ma non sai preparare due cose in croce?
> tralasciando questo lo rileggo senza rabbia e rispondo tra un po’
> Scusate ma non si può sentire questa frase… mi sale il sangue al cervello…


Ci sono anche soggetti che l'incolumità pubblica è meglio tenere lontani dai fornelli


----------



## Vera (30 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Scusate ma solo io mi sono soffermata sua frase “ DIMENTICANDOSI ANCHE CHE BISOGNAVA PREPARARE LA CENA PER NOI E PER LE NOSTRE FIGLIE” scusami ma non sai preparare due cose in croce?
> tralasciando questo lo rileggo senza rabbia e rispondo tra un po’
> Scusate ma non si può sentire questa frase… mi sale il sangue al cervello…


Sta volta non mi freghi


----------



## MariLea (30 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Scusate ma solo io mi sono soffermata sua frase “ DIMENTICANDOSI ANCHE CHE BISOGNAVA PREPARARE LA CENA PER NOI E PER LE NOSTRE FIGLIE” scusami ma non sai preparare due cose in croce?
> tralasciando questo lo rileggo senza rabbia e *rispondo tra un po*’
> Scusate ma non si può sentire questa frase… mi sale il sangue al cervello…


Sì, magari fra sei mesi   
La Riesumatrice


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2021)

Lerino ha detto:


> diciamo che per arrivare ad un percorso pacifico ed arrivare ad un consensuale è necessario un percorso del genere, perchè in un momento come questo viaggio sul filo del rasoio, non vorrei aprire una guerra dove a rimetterci siamo tutti, sia noi due che le ragazze.


Non ti serve lo strizzacervelli di coppia. Ti serve un avvocato. Se allunghi il brodo ti giochi l'addebito. Batti il ferro finché é caldo.
In questa fase hai il coltello dalla parte del manico. Poi é tutto più indefinito.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma solo io vedo un uomo che ha avuto un 'altra donna, ha confessato tutto alla moglie per lavarsi la coscienza
> Da li in avanti ci sono Stati una serie di intoppi.
> Credo che tua moglie si voglia vendicare.
> Ti dovresti chiedere se tua moglie ti ha perdonato.


Se non ti butta fuori ti ha perdonato. La legge parla chiaro. Adesso mi pare abbastanza ovvio che si stanno insieme Da quando hanno 17 anni, e lui ha sempre pensato a tutto, lei non sia nemmeno in grado da solo di pulirsi il culo punto Ecco di che ha paura. Il perdono non c'entra nulla punto senza contare il fatto che in questo momento smuovere il bilancino del contrappasso tatticamente è una stronzata.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Settembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se non ti butta fuori ti ha perdonato. La legge parla chiaro. Adesso mi pare abbastanza ovvio che si stanno insieme Da quando hanno 17 anni, e lui ha sempre pensato a tutto, lei non sia nemmeno in grado da solo di pulirsi il culo punto Ecco di che ha paura. Il perdono non c'entra nulla punto senza contare il fatto che in questo momento smuovere il bilancino del contrappasso tatticamente è una stronzata.


Più che perdonarlo ha accettato per una qualche convenienza.
Quando a lei, dopo anni è capitata l'occasione non sì è fatta il ben che minimo problema


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Settembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Più che perdonarlo ha accettato per una qualche convenienza.


Legalmente é la stessa cosa. O rompi o resti.


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quando a lei, dopo anni è capitata l'occasione non sì è fatta il ben che minimo problema


Ma mo che ne sai di quello che sarà passato per la testa di lei. Se ti fidanzi a 17 anni una scappata a 37 ci sta tutta.
Questa storia è molto comune, la cosa più interessante è il ruolo della suocera "pilota"


----------

